# Bar Towels!



## MildredM

EDIT: To save trawling through loads of pages go along to p38 for the start of the lastest stuff from my new embroidery machine.

And here are a few recent towels @Feb2019


















































































I couldn't find a dedicated thread, and only a mention of them in brief on other threads, so I thought I may as well start a thread on towels, clothes or whatever people use to wipe their baskets out etc.

We all know it's the little things in life . . . while I await delivery of some black towels from Coffee Hit I grabbed a couple of grey flannels from Tesco yesterday, dusted off my sewing machine and this was the result . . . .



















It is years since I last used the sewing machine. It's capable of embroidering graphics but I don't have the digitising software on my Mac (it was on an old HP desktop) which is pretty annoying. I am going to try and find a way. Watch this space!


----------



## hotmetal

Ha! Very creative and pretty cool 

I will have to change my name to TW Acustic and use the cleaning cloth that came with my record player!


----------



## MildredM

Ha! That's great!!


----------



## hotmetal

I figured I could have a good go at replicating your R58/knockbox/tamper/towel arrangement, but I don't have a sewing machine! I did design the logo for my engineer friend Thomas Woschnik in Germany, and eventually managed to obtain one of his fabulous turntables complete with natty cleaning cloth!


----------



## 9719

Mildred, admiration for your craft work, and because of that I'll take two dozen, please could you capitalize the M and the A, as well as lose the underscore. Also I would like my aviator in the bottom right corner, please contact me if you require a digital copy.

HeHe HaHa     

PS feed that Minty bones not beans, health benifits are far greater


----------



## MildredM

mines_abeer said:


> Mildred, admiration for your craft work, and because of that I'll take two dozen, please could you capitalize the M and the A, as well as lose the underscore. Also I would like my aviator in the bottom right corner, please contact me if you require a digital copy.
> 
> HeHe HaHa
> 
> PS feed that Minty bones not beans, health benifits are far greater


Well, seeing as you asked so nicely . . . .

NO!!

Actually, I could cope with Mine's A Beer (I think, if it will fit)!

Don't mention beanbags . . . Still finding the ruddy beans about the place!


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> I figured I could have a good go at replicating your R58/knockbox/tamper/towel arrangement, but I don't have a sewing machine! I did design the logo for my engineer friend Thomas Woschnik in Germany, and eventually managed to obtain one of his fabulous turntables complete with natty cleaning cloth!


I thought for a minute you'd sneaked in our kitchen!!

I love your design


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Well, seeing as you asked so nicely . . . .
> 
> NO!!
> 
> Actually, I could cope with Mine's A Beer (I think, if it will fit)!
> 
> Don't mention beanbags . . . Still finding the ruddy beans about the place!


Hope Minty has stopped popping them? With a name of Minty have you thought to provide a 'pea bag' as the replacement?


----------



## grumpydaddy

Need more info on the digitising software Mildred (I assume you don't have the hp anymore)


----------



## MildredM

mines_abeer said:


> Hope Minty has stopped popping them? With a name of Minty have you thought to provide a 'pea bag' as the replacement?


Errr . . . Minty, you say? That is not quite what we are calling her this week!!!!


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> Need more info on the digitising software Mildred (I assume you don't have the hp anymore)


No, it went to the tip a while ago. I have been reminded we still have a Windows laptop and the original sewing machine cd and maybe it will work. The method is so dated. You plug a 'card reader' in, the card itself is like a 10x thick credit card. The info goes on that then it slots into the sewing machine.

I will go look in the office now for the model number . . .


----------



## MSM

MildredM said:


> You plug a 'card reader' in, the card itself is like *a 10x thick credit card*. The info goes on that then it slots into the sewing machine.


A pcmcia card I would guess?


----------



## Stanic

Good thread!

These are some I put on the top-front of the Rancilio Silvia to keep the cups warm

Linen with viking ship motive from a viking museum









From the Irma supermarket









These are the cleaning/working ones









For the steam wand I use the Rhinowares ones


----------



## MildredM

They are all great, Stanic







love the linen ones especially.

Been hunting, found the cd and installed it on the laptop. It works. But nowhere to plug the card reader in.










I can still do a few words without it though . . .


----------



## grumpydaddy

Show me the holes/pins on that plug please. It is likely a serial port plug. On the laptop if there is a similar one but in blue that will be VGA. If there is another then that is probably what you need and if the pins need to be holes you just need a gender changer. If none at all a usb-serial converter lead might do it. any of these options should cost less than £3


----------



## eddie57

is there no end to what you can turn your hand to


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> Show me the holes/pins on that plug please. It is likely a serial port plug. On the laptop if there is a similar one but in blue that will be VGA. If there is another then that is probably what you need and if the pins need to be holes you just need a gender changer. If none at all a usb-serial converter lead might do it. any of these options should cost less than £3


This sounds promomising. We've got a Maplin nearby, we could nip there tomorrow. I'm tucked up in bed now, I will take a pic in the morning


----------



## MildredM

eddie57 said:


> is there no end to what you can turn your hand to


No!!!

Actually, probably a million things. One thing I did come across when I was up in the office was our set of 3 different size badge making machines. I'd forgotten about them. Forum badges?


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> No!!!
> 
> Actually, probably a million things. One thing I did come across when I was up in the office was our set of 3 different size badge making machines. I'd forgotten about them. Forum badges?


Count me in


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Count me in


We need to get some ideas, designs . . . I can see a new thread coming!


----------



## Stanic

Should be consulted with @Glenn for sure


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Should be consulted with @Glenn for sure


Of course, I was thinking the same


----------



## Missy

Mildred you make me soooo jealous!

I've been desperately after a badge making machine for ages. I may pick your brains at some stage- thought id found a cheap solution but the available refills were 40mm and the machine 30mm.... (Kids toy really, but supposed to be effective on a small scale!)

As for stitching, is it single colour?


----------



## MildredM

Missy said:


> Mildred you make me soooo jealous!
> 
> I've been desperately after a badge making machine for ages. I may pick your brains at some stage- thought id found a cheap solution but the available refills were 40mm and the machine 30mm.... (Kids toy really, but supposed to be effective on a small scale!)
> 
> As for stitching, is it single colour?


Badge machines are great fun! I reckon some of the toy ones are pretty good for a few badges. As long as you can get refills. When we got ours they came from the US, refills too. Bought big quantities (I was making them for Hen/Stag parties, Birthdays etc back then). I have a lot of blanks in stock!

Yes, the machine stops when you need to change colours. It can do pretty complicated designs. It is pretty time consuming, and scary when it gets muddled or tangled!!

Here are some examples I did years ago on a gardening top.


----------



## Missy

Yep it's the refills that are a hassle! They are either ridiculously expensive or totally wrong. If you need any 40mm blanks...though I think 40mm only fits one specific style of the badge it toy ones, not the proper kits.

I might be interested in a bit of embroidery.


----------



## MildredM

Missy said:


> Yep it's the refills that are a hassle! They are either ridiculously expensive or totally wrong. If you need any 40mm blanks...though I think 40mm only fits one specific style of the badge it toy ones, not the proper kits.
> 
> I might be interested in a bit of embroidery.


Aw! Fab design!


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> Aw! Fab design!


My friend did it... She has a cricut machine, which isn't great for small multicolour logos on clothing. I love it, added to PicsArt it means a very small voluntary library looks like we have a vague idea what we are doing!!


----------



## MildredM

This is the plug @grumpydaddy

I think we may just need to get a gender changer.


----------



## grumpydaddy

If you have the same on the laptop then yes

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DB9-9-Pin-Male-to-Male-Gender-Changer-Converter-PC-Extension-Adapter-RS232-/271177531863?hash=item3f2370c1d7:g:HS8AAOxyMQtSaZUu =£1.13 inc post


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> If you have the same on the laptop then yes
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DB9-9-Pin-Male-to-Male-Gender-Changer-Converter-PC-Extension-Adapter-RS232-/271177531863?hash=item3f2370c1d7:g:HS8AAOxyMQtSaZUu =£1.13 inc post


It isn't the same, the laptop has a 15 hole socket. Found the adaptor on EBay


----------



## Missy

Good stuff Mildred. Now to find yourself some pictures of cups... Beans...


----------



## grumpydaddy

Mildred, what make model laptop is it?


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> Mildred, what make model laptop is it?


It's a Del 6510


----------



## Slee

Wow I want some! They look great


----------



## MildredM

Slee said:


> Wow I want some! They look great


Thanks Slee









I need to sort out inputting the wording onto the sewing machine card, I can get it positioned better then


----------



## grumpydaddy

MildredM said:


> It isn't the same, the laptop has a 15 hole socket. Found the adaptor on EBay


I am concerned. Looking at the back of the laptop on the right hand side is the only candidate I see for the socket you mention and that is a VGA port that one would use to connect a monitor to the laptop.

It may well be that you need to get a usb to serial lead something like this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-2-0-to-RS232-Serial-DB9-9-Pin-Male-Adapter-Converter-1m-3ft-Cable-PDA-GPS-XP-/302158581705?hash=item465a0e0fc9:g:2h0AAOSw44BYRnty

compatible with Windows 98/Se/ME/2000/XP/Vista (32 &64)/Windows7(32&64) (not all are)

You will need to install a driver to make this work


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> I am concerned. Looking at the back of the laptop on the right hand side is the only candidate I see for the socket you mention and that is a VGA port that one would use to connect a monitor to the laptop.
> 
> It may well be that you need to get a usb to serial lead something like this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-2-0-to-RS232-Serial-DB9-9-Pin-Male-Adapter-Converter-1m-3ft-Cable-PDA-GPS-XP-/302158581705?hash=item465a0e0fc9:g:2h0AAOSw44BYRnty
> 
> compatible with Windows 98/Se/ME/2000/XP/Vista (32 &64)/Windows7(32&64) (not all are)
> 
> You will need to install a driver to make this work


I have just checked with Ian, that's the one he's ordered. Phew!


----------



## 9719

I just keep looking at this and 'WHY' is still the only thing that comes to mind, that pole shoved where it is and yet there's still a gert beamer


----------



## MildredM

Oh LOLOL!!

I honestly hadn't noticed until you pointed it out!! Well, how IS a scarecrow meant to . . . Stay upright. (No rude pun intended).


----------



## Snakehips




----------



## MildredM

Ohohoh! Oh. . . . Hold on just a minute . . . . How did you know what various forum members look like exactly? And as for the machine operative, I can see vast amounts of money going her way when she sues.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Ohohoh! Oh. . . . Hold on just a minute . . . . How did you know what various forum members look like exactly? And as for the machine operative, I can see vast amounts of money going her way when she sues.


The one in the suit bears an uncanny resemblance to the ice-cream lady from the 'stop me and buy one' thread !


----------



## Glenn

Genius @Snakehips !


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> The one in the suit bears an uncanny resemblance to the ice-cream lady from the 'stop me and buy one' thread !


I think you will find that young lady is more of trendy jeans type actually.

Ian looks very young, by the way.


----------



## hotmetal

Oh! Fantastic! Is there no end to Snakehips' talent! Blows my 'I can replicate Mildred's photo' effort right out of the window. Love that Enid Blyton pastiche. Just as well it wasn't Quentin Blake or it might have been less flattering!


----------



## Snakehips

In fairness, credit goes to @MildredM for introducing the Enid Blyton pastiche in the Books For Coffee Addicts thread.


----------



## hotmetal

Good heavens how did that thread escape my eagle eye? Must have been while I was bogged down in decorating. You're both about to be deluged in annoying 'ping' noises as my multitude of 'likes' come home to roost. Most amusing! I want to know where Mildred finds her secret stash of seemingly customised blank Enid Blyton book covers.


----------



## MSM

mines_abeer said:


> I just keep looking at this and 'WHY' is still the only thing that comes to mind, that pole shoved where it is and yet there's still a gert beamer


That's not a pole!









- Sorry - in a really odd mood today!


----------



## MildredM

MSM said:


> That's not a pole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sorry - in a really odd mood today!


All I can see now, when I look at the scarecrow, is the ruddy POLE!!!

Anyway, back to the subject in hand. The Coffee Hit bar towels arrived this morning. I may just have to embroider something suitable on yours, @Snakehips

Would you like 'Working Dog' on one of yours, @working dog


----------



## kennyboy993

Mildred - hope I'm not hijacking here.

I keep admiring that wooden base your tamper and OCD are sat in - any tips on where I might source?


----------



## MildredM

kennyboy993 said:


> Mildred - hope I'm not hijacking here.
> 
> I keep admiring that wooden base your tamper and OCD are sat in - any tips on where I might source?


They are just the job. From Dunelm (but I think I've seen the elsewhere if you don't want to shop there). I got mine a bit ago


----------



## kennyboy993

Nice one Mildred.

Happy to go in to dunelm (didn't open that thread)

Ah so maybe they are general condiments base? It looks custom made - French oak, hand carved by a master craftsmen just for you....


----------



## kennyboy993

Ordered! Thanks Mildred. Just the ticket. Hijack over


----------



## MildredM

kennyboy993 said:


> Ordered! Thanks Mildred. Just the ticket. Hijack over


I may have a second one ...... with maybe another tamper or two sitting on it


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> The Coffee Hit bar towels arrived this morning. I may just have to embroider something suitable on yours, @Snakehips


I find myself feeling a little nervous at the word 'suitable'.

Could you perhaps find it in your heart to embroider something nice?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> I find myself feeling a little nervous at the word 'suitable'.
> 
> Could you perhaps find it in your heart to embroider something nice?


'Something nice' it is then


----------



## 4515

MildredM said:


> All I can see now, when I look at the scarecrow, is the ruddy POLE!!!
> 
> Anyway, back to the subject in hand. The Coffee Hit bar towels arrived this morning. I may just have to embroider something suitable on yours, @Snakehips
> 
> Would you like 'Working Dog' on one of yours, @working dog


Hi Mildred

Thanks for the offer - much appreciated.

I'll pass on that and take them un embroided. Let me know the cost and how you want payment and I'll send it over to you.

Just got back home from a week in the sun so I now have access to my online banking fob


----------



## 9719

Phew, that's far more comforting, that ruddy pole, whose idea was that, perfectly capable of standing on my own two smart red booties thanks very much


----------



## MildredM

What a Relief!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> I find myself feeling a little nervous at the word 'suitable'.
> 
> Could you perhaps find it in your heart to embroider something nice?


The cable has landed! All installed, embroidery design written to card, machine sewing as I type . . . With something eminently suitable, I think you will find.

Did you want to actually USE your bar towel, @Snakehips? The way it is going there will be more embroidery than towel by the look of things


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> The cable has landed! All installed, embroidery design written to card, machine sewing as I type . . . With something eminently suitable, I think you will find.
> 
> Did you want to actually USE your bar towel, @Snakehips? The way it is going there will be more embroidery than towel by the look of things


Well I did have this daft idea of putting it on top of my machine to facilitate cup warming and so that I could get Mrs S to wash the existing one that's been on there for coming up to three years. Would this embroidered towel be better off framed and hung above the mantelpiece, @MildredM ?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Well I did have this daft idea of putting it on top of my machine to facilitate cup warming and so that I could get Mrs S to wash the existing one that's been on there for coming up to three years. Would this embroidered towel be better off framed and hung above the mantelpiece, @MildredM ?


Well, yes! You could frame it - a nice black frame would suit admirably. But if your walls are like ours you will already have plenty adorning them.


----------



## Obnic

Are you going to be offering bespoke towels to members then?


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Are you going to be offering bespoke towels to members then?


Bring your own deckchair and I will supply the towel


----------



## igm45

That wink...


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Are you going to be offering bespoke towels to members then?


Actually, you may prefer to wait and see the Snakehips's masterpiece before you commission your own personalised towel.

I do have a couple of spare 'blanks', I will reserve you one just in case . . .


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


> Bring your own deckchair and I will supply the towel


Listen, I'm two negronis to the wind so I am now thinking about witty lines involving 50 year old blokes in speedos! This is not a good thing. I'm retreating. Mildred you win. I know when I'm outgunned and out [wo]manned.


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Listen, I'm two negronis to the wind so I am now thinking about witty lines involving 50 year old blokes in speedos! This is not a good thing. I'm retreating. Mildred you win. I know when I'm outgunned and out [wo]manned.


My work here is done *replaces smoking six-shooter into holster*


----------



## igm45

Obnic said:


> Listen, I'm two negronis to the wind so I am now thinking about witty lines involving 50 year old blokes in speedos! This is not a good thing. I'm retreating. Mildred you win. I know when I'm outgunned and out [wo]manned.


In an unprovoked attack she got me and Kenny in another thread.

Too good..


----------



## Stanic

multi-tas©k(l)ing


----------



## MildredM

Never, in all my born days, have I been as frustrated as I have been today trying to make the sewing machine do the embroidery where I want it to do it. Honestly, if you think making a shot of espresso is problematic I suggest you get an embroidering sewing machine. A 10 year old one at that.

If . . . IF anyone asks for anything to be embroidered on anything then can I politely suggest they don't.

The most I can run to is three letters (8 at a push) in the corner of a bar towel/microfibres cloth, but even then I can't guarantee they will be central or neatly in position. I can offer some nice coloured in! I have a good range of pinks and such like.

I am in need of a very stiff drink now (and a new shiny badge, if I'm allowed, please).


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> I am in need of a very stiff drink now (and a new shiny badge, if I'm allowed, please).


Well if that's where your priorities lie, it's no wonder your embroidery is all over the place!


----------



## Snakehips

@MildredM I'm minded of a couple of sayings......

Less is more. & It's the thought that counts.

Plain black bar towels are all the rage at the moment you know.

Also just remembered.....

A friend in need is a pain in the @ss. & If at first you don't succeed, b*!!*cks to it.


----------



## 9719

Come on Mildred, you managed to give me a good 'shafting' surely a little bit o lettering ain't going to be so problematic?


----------



## MildredM

With all this helpful encouragement I have managed to get something onto some cloths. It's such a pity we can't find the cd with the shafted scarecrow on, Mines a beer, I am sure we can find something suitable for you though









As for you, Snakehips, any more helpful comments like that and you are going to need more than a small towel - a plaster cast some to mind.


----------



## MildredM

@mines_abeer I think we may have something suitable to pop in the post for you. I am quite impressed with it actually.

Pity yours didn't turn out the same, Snakehips


----------



## 9719

Intrigued


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> @mines_abeer I think we may have something suitable to pop in the post for you. I am quite impressed with it actually.
> 
> Pity yours didn't turn out the same, Snakehips





mines_abeer said:


> Intrigued


Shocked and upset !

It's bad enough to find out that Mildred's two-timing me but to be finding out because it's plastered all over an internet forum......well!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Shocked and upset !
> 
> It's bad enough to find out that Mildred's two-timing me but to be finding out because it's plastered all over an internet forum......well!


oh . . . Didn't you get my text?


----------



## igm45

Was it you, not him?


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Was it you, not him?


It's him, not you . . .


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> It's him, not you . . .


Not entirely sure how to take that remark...


----------



## MildredM

Having recovered from the stress of getting the sewing machine up and running last week, and feeling a bit happier that the embroidery results are almost half-decent, I wouldn't mind attempting another embroidery or two (on to the bar towels I have in stock) if anyone would like one.

Initials work well, 2 or 3 short words are ok too. I can download various designs and logos but I am limited by various parameters (mainly patience when it goes wrong).

Cost will be about £2. Let me know


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Having recovered from the stress of getting the sewing machine up and running last week, and feeling a bit happier that the embroidery results are almost half-decent, I wouldn't mind attempting another embroidery or two (on to the bar towels I have in stock) if anyone would like one.
> 
> Initials work well, 2 or 3 short words are ok too. I can download various designs and logos but I am limited by various parameters (mainly patience when it goes wrong).
> 
> Cost will be about £2. Let me know


Yes please,

Just need to have a think about logo..


----------



## MSM

I too would like one, I have a logo, but it does have a few colours on it.

Are you happy for me to PM you a link?


----------



## MildredM

MSM said:


> I too would like one, I have a logo, but it does have a few colours on it.
> 
> Are you happy for me to PM you a link?


Great









The logos I can download are ready made embroidery ones. I'm not sure I've got the patience to digitise printed logos (I have done it a few times before but with limited success.)

Send me your ideas and I will get back to you!


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Yes please,
> 
> Just need to have a think about logo..


Think about words and initials!

I have been downloading ready made embroidery designs from Emb Library. If it's coffee related so much the better. I know it isn't personalised though.

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=A4703

Edit: Although having examined this design I can't do it, too many stitches! Around 7000 maximum is my limit.


----------



## MildredM

I will post pics in a day or two of some of the ones I have done this last week









I don't want to spoil @Snakehips or @mines_abeer 's surprises (or shocks)!


----------



## 9719

The excitement is mounting, only six hours before postie o'clock, tick tock, tick tock, tick tock,. .........


----------



## MildredM

mines_abeer said:


> The excitement is mounting, only six hours before postie o'clock, tick tock, tick tock, tick tock,. .........


Expectations sound a little too high to me!


----------



## 9719

Your a star Mildred as in rock. Every member should have/needs one of these they are FAB. I'm now rushing to come up with a design for a 2000 badge for the 'Bar Towel Owners Club' cause knowing you it's only a few months away before you cross that threshold .

Thank you for your generosity I will be thinking of you at every brew time from now on. 

Mines a


----------



## MildredM

mines_abeer said:


> Your a star Mildred as in rock. Every member should have/needs one of these they are FAB. I'm now rushing to come up with a design for a 2000 badge for the 'Bar Towel Owners Club' cause knowing you it's only a few months away before you cross that threshold .
> 
> Thank you for your generosity I will be thinking of you at every brew time from now on.
> 
> Mines a


Hahaha!! I'm so glad you like them! One was the practice version but I was pretty pleased with the other.

Love the idea of a Bar Towel Owners Club badge!! A select club indeed!!

I forgot to take a photo, if you could take one and post it then that would be fantastic


----------



## 9719

It'll be a pleasure


----------



## Snakehips

Well, I'm not exactly sure if I'm using the right collective noun or not but yesterday I received a veritable...........

B-Nanzer ....... of Bar towels and Badges, courtesy of the lovely Mildred.

















Not to mention the Bookmarks and the Enid Blyton Book covers and Bug catcher !! (For context please browse Mildreds 2000+ posts)









Oh! and there was a Bag of Beans

I'm not exactly sure what I've done to deserve such an array of finely crafted, fun, goodies but I'm proper chuffed.

Thanks MM !

Oh! By the way if you should go on to make your fortune selling embroidered bar towels on CFUK then just remember who got you started and gave you your first advertising splash.


----------



## igm45

@MildredM you are fantastic, best forum mum EVER!


----------



## MildredM

Glad you liked the B-nanzer Snakehips

















Looks like you received all the trial runs I made until I felt sufficiently brave to go with the snake embroidery. Just a good thing you have a Londinium machine!!!

I was going to make sure ou got your just rewards when sales go through the roof. Your first bean is on the way as I type . . . .


----------



## 9719

igm45 said:


> @MildredM you are fantastic, best forum mum EVER!


Seconded


----------



## igm45

Snakehips said:


> Well, I'm not exactly sure if I'm using the right collective noun or not but yesterday I received a veritable...........
> 
> B-Nanzer ....... of Bar towels and Badges, courtesy of the lovely Mildred.
> 
> View attachment 27272
> 
> 
> View attachment 27271
> 
> 
> Not to mention the Bookmarks and the Enid Blyton Book covers and Bug catcher !! (For context please browse Mildreds 2000+ posts)
> 
> View attachment 27275
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what I've done to deserve such an array of finely crafted, fun, goodies but I'm proper chuffed.
> 
> Thanks MM !
> 
> Oh! By the way if you should go on to make your fortune selling embroidered bar towels on CFUK then just remember who got you started and gave you your first advertising splash.


Does this mean she is forgiven for her *ahem* indiscretion?


----------



## Snakehips

igm45 said:


> Does this mean she is forgiven for her *ahem* indiscretion?


Let's just say... she's getting there.


----------



## igm45

Snakehips said:


> Let's just say... she's getting there.


Remind me not to get on the wrong side of you then #toomuchlikehardwork


----------



## igm45

#cantbelieveIjusthastagged

I am so sorry


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Does this mean she is forgiven for her *ahem* indiscretion?


Which one


----------



## 9719

Thanks to Aunt Mildred these duly arrived as promised and they are very impressive indeed, such craftwomanship and all done one handed as she has to keep up her posting count, no time for slacking on that. A huge thank you and good luck with this enterprise.

Mines.


----------



## MildredM

Glad you liked them! And thanks for the pics









I may be up for doing another one soon @Stanic let me know if you'd like your name or a short slogan . . . I will see what I can do!


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> Glad you liked them! And thanks for the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be up for doing another one soon @Stanic let me know if you'd like your name or a short slogan . . . I will see what I can do!


lovely! I will drop you a pm


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Glad you liked them! And thanks for the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be up for doing another one soon @Stanic let me know if you'd like your name or a short slogan . . . I will see what I can do!


Mildred,

If you are taking orders please let me know because I would love one!


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Mildred,
> 
> If you are taking orders please let me know because I would love one!


Yes, although it could take a few days . . . If you would like to message me your name/machine name/dog's name!, or other wording, I will see what I can do.

As as I mentioned before, I can add a small logo (like **********'s pint of beer). These are 'stock' designs. If there's something special to you I can see if I can get a suitable design. I can't digitise a logo or photo myself (well, I have done a few in the past but it took me ages) but there are companies out there who do that sort of thing (which I could then embroider depending on size etc).

Snakehips' snake design was a stock design which just happened to be applicable!


----------



## Jon

Love these!!


----------



## MildredM

Jon said:


> Love these!!


I can just about manage your name, Jon


----------



## 4515

First outing for my new towels today (was sick of seeing the red ones)

Liking the black and silver combo


----------



## MildredM

Great!

I am ready to tackle another one if anyone fancies one doing. A name/short bit of text, plus I have a source of stock designs (beer glass, camera, for example). Let me know!


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> Great!
> 
> I am ready to tackle another one if anyone fancies one doing. A name/short bit of text, plus I have a source of stock designs (beer glass, camera, for example). Let me know!


I'd love one - would Drewster or Drew be too taxing?


----------



## MildredM

Drewster said:


> I'd love one - would Drewster or Drew be too taxing?


I could just about cope, Dre


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> I could just about cope, Dre


"Dr Dre" 

I have been called "Dred" in my time......


----------



## MildredM

Drewster said:


> "Dr Dre"
> 
> I have been called "Dred" in my time......


Yours is on the way, Drewster









I added a few extra words









Anyone else?


----------



## Tiny tamper

I'd love one as well a friend on here always calls me TT if that helps with design lol


----------



## MildredM

Tiny tamper said:


> I'd love one as well a friend on here always calls me TT if that helps with design lol


Great









TT or Tiny Tamper, either should work well.


----------



## Tiny tamper

Saaaweeeeet ty M can't wait to see your handy work


----------



## MildredM

Tiny tamper said:


> Saaaweeeeet ty M can't wait to see your handy work


Hopefully you won't have to wait long


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> Yours is on the way, Drewster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a few extra words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else?


Thanks ever so......


----------



## MildredM

I am gearing up to a couple more bar towel commissions! I have some black towels here (3 I think) and can add a name and in some rare cases a motif. If you want to see examples there are some pics on the previous 3 pages on this thread.

I was charging enough to just cover costs (postage and towel)


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I am gearing up to a couple more bar towel commissions! I have some black towels here (3 I think) and can add a name and in some rare cases a motif. If you want to see examples there are some pics on the previous 3 pages on this thread.
> 
> I was charging enough to just cover costs (postage and towel)


Put me down for one please although I need some inspiration for what to have put on it


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Put me down for one please


Will do - I will message early next week











> although I need some inspiration for what to have put on it


red rag to a bull!!!!!


----------



## 7493

MildredM said:


> I couldn't find a dedicated thread, and only a mention of them in brief on other threads, so I thought I may as well start a thread on towels, clothes or whatever people use to wipe their baskets out etc.
> 
> We all know it's the little things in life . . . while I await delivery of some black towels from Coffee Hit I grabbed a couple of grey flannels from Tesco yesterday, dusted off my sewing machine and this was the result . . . .
> 
> Wow! Seriously impressed. We have some bench cushion covers to make which I'm rather dreading, having little knowledge of the mysteries of the sewing machine. (And my other half is equally ignorant...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is years since I last used the sewing machine. It's capable of embroidering graphics but I don't have the digitising software on my Mac (it was on an old HP desktop) which is pretty annoying. I am going to try and find a way. Watch this space!


Wow! Seriously impressed. We have some bench cushion covers to make which I'm rather dreading, having little knowledge of the mysteries of the sewing machine. (And my other half is equally ignorant...)


----------



## Jollybean

Please could I put my name down for one of your great towels Mildred. Open to ideas on a motif so feel free to let those creative ideas of yours flow. Many thanks


----------



## MildredM

Jollybean said:


> Please could I put my name down for one of your great towels Mildred. Open to ideas on a motif so feel free to let those creative ideas of yours flow. Many thanks


Thanks Jolly









I will have a little think about this and see what I come up with!

That's three towels, enough to be going on with for now


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm thinking something to do with bees for me if possible?


----------



## MildredM

Rob666 said:


> Wow! Seriously impressed. We have some bench cushion covers to make which I'm rather dreading, having little knowledge of the mysteries of the sewing machine. (And my other half is equally ignorant...)


Thanks! I would dread making cushions too - I have no idea about sewing or machines. It's always a bit fraught here when I get the machine out


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Put me down for one please although I need some inspiration for what to have put on it


Hoho!! Yours was easy! It's just coming off the machine now. If you message a posting address I will get it on its way tomorrow


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I'm thinking something to do with bees for me if possible?


Maybe the next one!!!


----------



## MildredM

Jollybean said:


> Please could I put my name down for one of your great towels Mildred. Open to ideas on a motif so feel free to let those creative ideas of yours flow. Many thanks


I have come up with a fab idea. Just ordered some more towels (I thought I had a spare pack of 6 but I haven't)


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Maybe the next one!!!


Oh cool what did you end up putting on it? Or is it a surprise?


----------



## Jollybean

Sounds intriguing! Can't wait


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Oh cool what did you end up putting on it? Or is it a surprise?


I am hoping your surprise will be landing today


----------



## joey24dirt

Well look what showed up today!! Haha brilliant work I'll PM shortly to sort it out with you. Thank you very much. Top quality and the very same as my big bath towel, so either a mad coincidence or you're actually hiding in the bushes outside


----------



## MildredM

Hi! Glad you liked it - Happy Birthday to you


----------



## MildredM

I'm still waiting for the delivery of towels, @Jollybean, hooe theyncome tomorrow. Yours will be the last one I do for now . . . Once I get cracking with my new machine I will be embroidering everything in sight though!


----------



## Jollybean

Great thank you Mildred. I love the tango towel. Can't wait to see what you have in store for me!


----------



## MildredM

Jollybean said:


> Great thank you Mildred. I love the tango towel. Can't wait to see what you have in store for me!


They've arrived! I should get yours done this afternoon. Could you pm your address for posting @Jollybean and I will get it on the way later









It is SO good, even if I do say so myself!!


----------



## Jollybean

Oh I am so intrigued now - can't wait. Will PM my address. Thanks so much for this Mildred. You have hit this forum like a whirlwind since your arrival


----------



## MildredM

Jollybean said:


> Oh I am so intrigued now - can't wait. Will PM my address. Thanks so much for this Mildred. You have hit this forum like a whirlwind since your arrival


Thanks, Jollybean, I've had that song stuck in my head all day (Like a whirlwind inside my head . . . )!!!

Your towel is on its way! I hope you like it as much as I do


----------



## 9719

MildredM despite the excellence of the 'orange' I think you may have missed a trick with joeys towels

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=530060


----------



## MildredM

mines_abeer said:


> MildredM despite the excellence of the 'orange' I think you may have missed a trick with joeys towels
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=530060


Joey-no-shorts?


----------



## Jollybean

It's arrived and very colourful and spectacular it is too. Thank you so much Mildred for applying your tremendous skill in designing and producing this. The only trouble is I think it is too good to use - so it may need to become a show towel!


----------



## MildredM

Haha! Glad you liked it









It looks right at home on your (similar to ours) worktop!


----------



## mattyb240

Thanks for mine @MildredM!


----------



## MildredM

Thank you, @mattyb240 It's my pleasure! It looks great


----------



## MildredM

Excuse me for a year while I go join an Embroidery Forum - you thought coffee was a deep subject? I feel I need to take some kind of advanced driving test for the new machine - and that's before it's even arrived!


----------



## MildredM

I am getting to grips with the new machine. But more practice and I will be ready to try a few more bar towels


----------



## GingerBen

Those are awesome, great work


----------



## MildredM

A couple of attempts today produced these two towels . . .



















It all felt quite a faff (the machine IS a Pfaff!) but I now have some software to do the font work in and it has transformed things.

If you would like a black bar towel I am happy to attempt a couple later this week. I can do far more than just short words/initials now. As for a 'picture' I still have to pay to download file for this part (I have the [jelly] beans, a spanner/screwdrivier, coffee cups and quite a few other things in stock though). I will try and do a few examples when I get time so you can see what they look like.


----------



## MildredM

Really getting into it now. If it keeps still, it's likely to get embroidered!

Dog coat -










Towel set for a friend (not for her coffee station!) -


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Jacko112

Perfect valentines gift for our other halves who "put up with" our love of the bean!


----------



## Stanic

lovely


----------



## 7493

Mildred, I would love one of these. My geriatric Frister & Rossman isn't capable. If you have the time and energy, please just let me know how much.







(I'll set you challenge too. How about a black/gunmetal labradoodle?)


----------



## MildredM

Rob666 said:


> Mildred, I would love one of these. My geriatric Frister & Rossman isn't capable. If you have the time and energy, please just let me know how much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll set you challenge too. How about a black/gunmetal labradoodle?)


Haha! Your old machine









I can find a design for a l/doodle but if I sew him up in dark threads he won't show up in a black towel!

I will have a look at designs available tomorrow and see if or how it would work out.


----------



## Jollybean

The sky's the limit now by the look of it Mildred with your new machine and creativity. Looking forward to seeing more and liking the idea of people throwing down bar towel challenges!


----------



## MildredM

Rob666 said:


> Mildred, I would love one of these. My geriatric Frister & Rossman isn't capable. If you have the time and energy, please just let me know how much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll set you challenge too. How about a black/gunmetal labradoodle?)


I have found one, but it isn't going to work on a black towel, as such. Maybe in a grey bar towel, but the grey ones I have are literally 'face cloths', a bit fluffier than the plain black ones.

https://m.embroiderydesigns.com/productdetails/machine-embroidery-designs/stockdesign/1/44277

this one is quite good, and a bit smaller -

https://m.embroiderydesigns.com/productdetails/machine-embroidery-designs/stockdesign/1/44281

They are both paid for designs.

Maybe a name/few words and a paw print would be a work-a-round.


----------



## 7493

MildredM said:


> Haha! Your old machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can find a design for a l/doodle but if I sew him up in dark threads he won't show up in a black towel!
> 
> I will have a look at designs available tomorrow and see if or how it would work out.


Thank you Mildred. If you did it in dark silver/gunmetal it might look quite subtle on black. Our doodle seems to be getting lighter since we had her clipped. Apparently it's a poodle thing. some of them change colour around 18 months to two years.


----------



## MildredM

Rob666 said:


> Thank you Mildred. If you did it in dark silver/gunmetal it might look quite subtle on black. Our doodle seems to be getting lighter since we had her clipped. Apparently it's a poodle thing. some of them change colour around 18 months to two years.


That's interesting, Minty is very light now compared to the black and white pup!

Let's go with the doodle head, would you like her name on too?


----------



## MildredM

Got some help at the sewing table this morning









[


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MildredM said:


> Got some help at the sewing table this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Or......, 'here's one I knitted earlier'.


----------



## 7493

That would be great! Also, for a bit of contrast, she has a red collar.


----------



## MildredM

Rob666 said:


> That would be great! Also, for a bit of contrast, she has a red collar.


We could do her name in red and shape the text under the neck


----------



## 7493

MildredM said:


> I have found one, but it isn't going to work on a black towel, as such. Maybe in a grey bar towel, but the grey ones I have are literally 'face cloths', a bit fluffier than the plain black ones.
> 
> https://m.embroiderydesigns.com/productdetails/machine-embroidery-designs/stockdesign/1/44277
> 
> this one is quite good, and a bit smaller -
> 
> https://m.embroiderydesigns.com/productdetails/machine-embroidery-designs/stockdesign/1/44281
> 
> They are both paid for designs.
> 
> Maybe a name/few words and a paw print would be a work-a-round.


The second one is great! Very much like Marnie.

Please let me know via PM how much I owe you.


----------



## MildredM

Yours is on the way, @Rakesh


----------



## Rakesh

MildredM said:


> Yours is on the way, @Rakesh


Thanks M can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Jacko112

If can do a Shih Tzu or can get one I'd be interested please @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> If can do a Shih Tzu or can get one I'd be interested please @MildredM


Just looking - there are a lot of different styles of Shih Tzus









Something like this . . .

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=I1149


----------



## MildredM

Rakesh said:


> Thanks M can't wait for it to arrive.


I can't too! It looks ace!!


----------



## MildredM

Rob666 said:


> The second one is great! Very much like Marnie.


Just sewing it out now - it is bigger than I imagined! Looks great so far . . .


----------



## Jacko112

MildredM said:


> Just looking - there are a lot of different styles of Shih Tzus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this . . .
> 
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=I1149


ooh spooky, that's almost identical to one of ours, Gizmo. Wifey would just love that! Let me know if it's feasible thanks


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> ooh spooky, that's almost identical to one of ours, Gizmo. Wifey would just love that! Let me know if it's feasible thanks


Yes! Are the colours about right too?


----------



## Jacko112

Yes Gizmo is black & white.

If it's not too greedy can I have 2 please, but the 2nd one there's a paw print " I love my Shih Tzu" - no 2 daughter would like it, thanks


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> Yes Gizmo is black & white.


The colours on that design are browns/tans. I could try and work out a dark greys/gunmetals combination.



> If it's not too greedy can I have 2 please, but the 2nd one there's a paw print " I love my Shih Tzu" - no 2 daughter would like it, thanks


Yes! I have paw prints and can put that together without buying the design, hopefully!! I will check though


----------



## MildredM

If it's this one I would need to buy the design









My paw prints are 'on their own', and I would just add the text (no extra charge for that then!) and we could add the name too


----------



## Jacko112

Yep that's fine thanks. Let me know how much etc via pm if you want


----------



## MildredM

The Systemic Kid said:


> Or......, 'here's one I knitted earlier'.


Ho! I wish I'd said that!


----------



## Rakesh

Really impressed by this, looks absolutely ace! Massive thanks @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

Your Doodle is on the way, @Rob666









And I've done you paw print today, @Jacko112. It has come out really well! I will do the second one tomorrow


----------



## 7493

Doodle just arrived. Fab! Thank you very much!


----------



## MildredM

Aww! Glad you liked it! Thanks









I did this one today (for my sister)!


----------



## 7493

MildredM said:


> Aww! Glad you liked it! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this one today (for my sister)!


I should probably have this one too!


----------



## MildredM

Here's what's happening here this afternoon


----------



## MildredM




----------



## 7493

That is sooo clever!


----------



## MildredM

This looked so good when it was finished. All will be reveled tomorrow no doubt!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> This looked so good when it was finished. All will be reveled tomorrow no doubt!


Oh my....


----------



## Jollybean

Very impressive. You are definitely upping the ante


----------



## Jacko112

Thanks @MildredM - they look fantastic!


----------



## MildredM

Great! Glad you like them, @Jacko112







 I was really pleased with how they turned out! I have also found I can take Shi Tzu off and add any name or breed myself.


----------



## MildredM

Mongramming linen napkins this afternoon!


----------



## MildredM

We've got some friends coming over from Southern Ireland for the day on Thursday. I'm doing one for each of us


----------



## joey24dirt

Well I must say you absolutely knocked it out of the park with these two little beauty's. Thank you so much they are great


----------



## MildredM

I just thought I'd share the end result:










I can download various initial designs. Here are some favourites:


----------



## MildredM

And these are fab too!


----------



## 7493

Fantastic! These look so good and even better in the flesh!


----------



## Obnic

Those napkins look tremendous.


----------



## MildredM

Matchy, matchy


----------



## MildredM

And this for a tractor-loving friend!


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Matchy, matchy


Spot on eh ?


----------



## MildredM

It is certainly a learning process! A complicated design with 23,000 odd stitches is a challenge on fine cotton fabric. I can adapt it in the future though so it isn't quite as dense.










Starting on our clothes now.

Warning! Selfie coming up!!


----------



## hotmetal

Very creative! I never thought I'd have sewing machine envy. I don't even have a sewing machine!


----------



## coffeechap

but where are the special club towels?


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Very creative! I never thought I'd have sewing machine envy. I don't even have a sewing machine!


I am selling my old one! I never thought I'd get sewing machine upgradeitus!!! The old one was very limited in its abilities, although I managed the bar towels up to Jollybean's one. This one is a whole different ball game!!!


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> but where are the special club towels?


Watch this hoop


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha! Some very impressive work coming out of your sewing room - the Irish inspired napkins were a nice touch, and Joey's bar towel was cool. I did wonder if you had upgraded since the early ones!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


>


Is that a euphemism ?


----------



## Snakehips

joey24dirt said:


> Is that a euphemism ?


No...... it's a fleecy jacket !


----------



## 7493

Please advertise your old machine here if you are selling. While the whole bar towel thing was going on we made some box cushion covers complete with zips on my old F&R. Previous experience = turning up a couple of pairs of trousers!

PS are you in the market for a couple of female long haired piggies?


----------



## MildredM

Rob666 said:


> Please advertise your old machine here if you are selling. While the whole bar towel thing was going on we made some box cushion covers complete with zips on my old F&R. Previous experience = turning up a couple of pairs of trousers!
> 
> PS are you in the market for a couple of female long haired piggies?


I will! Looks like it is worth about £200

A couple of long haired piggies? Needing a new home? I am sort of full up at the minute . . . Where have I heard that before?!


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> but where are the special club towels?


Just thinking out loud here . . .

I would certainly have to discuss it with Glen of course. As I can't churn them out in great quantities maybe something relating to the Forum plus some kind of personalisation would be good. I will have a play over the weekend.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Just thinking out loud here . . .
> 
> I would certainly have to discuss it with Glen of course. As I can't churn them out in great quantities maybe something relating to the Forum plus some kind of personalisation would be good. I will have a play over the weekend.


I could be wrong of course but I reckon coffeechap was meaning the KafaTek. club....... so no need to get a second machine and set on extra staff !


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> I could be wrong of course but I reckon coffeechap was meaning the KafaTek. club....... so no need to get a second machine and set on extra staff !


Sorry, can you please not interrupt. I am in the middle of interviewing . . .

Doh, silly me! I was just a tad excited about my reaching my recent milestone. The celebrations went on well into the middle of the night


----------



## MildredM

I have presented myself with my very own super duper bar towel today . . .










That's FIVE thousand, just in case the writing is too small to see . . .


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> I have presented myself with my very own super duper bar towel today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's FIVE thousand, just in case the writing is too small to see . . .


You really are something else! 5000 is impressive, you must be the most prolific poster, ever!


----------



## Stanic

Congrats Mildred, glad to have you here


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

That's really impressive (the post count and the bar towels!). Do you do commissions? Callum was mentioning only today that he wants a couple of custom bar towels for the cafe


----------



## MildredM

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> That's really impressive (the post count and the bar towels!). Do you do commissions? Callum was mentioning only today that he wants a couple of custom bar towels for the cafe


I would love to do something for you









I will make a design and message a screen shot for you to see what you think.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

That would be amazing, thank you!


----------



## MildredM

If you have been looking at this thread and thought you may like a bar towel but are unsure what to have on it then this font looks fab - just have your name!










In action!


----------



## MildredM

It has been a hectic few days here. Still found time for a spot of embroidery - ice cream, anyone!










And this for a Boston Legal fan:










If you fancy a bar towel let me know. I am a bit busy until after the weekend but should good to go after that! Initials, name, a short slogan . . . a suitable pic even.


----------



## Obnic

'Most of the Cranes in my family were Flamingos.' Denny Crane


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> 'Most of the Cranes in my family were Flamingos.' Denny Crane


We are all flamingos [here]!


----------



## Obnic

@Mildred

....you want one of these:










Seen today at Zuger Messe.


----------



## MildredM

Oh no!!!! Don't!!!

Some of these machines, honestly, you thought upgradeitus only happened in the coffee world! I read yesterday of a machine threading the needle by blowing a puff of air through!

I've been busy this weekend as it happens (threading my old machine by eye)


----------



## MildredM

This, still on the Boston legal theme









Applique! I didn't know either . . . but it's pretty effective when you want a larger design.


----------



## MildredM

A bag for a friend (I feel so 'crafty' these days, I'm not sure what's happened)!










I am working on a design involving ducks next.

I'm happy to embroider a bar towel this next week if anyone wants one


----------



## mmmatron

I think it would be rude not to!


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> I think it would be rude not to!


Just polishing up my embroidery latte art skills


----------



## MildredM

Here's the coffee cups bar towel from earlier this week . . .










Sort of similar.


----------



## MildredM

And all weekend I have been slaving over an order for loads of bar towels and a designer bag. I can't share photos yet as I don't want to spoil the surprise (I will once the recipients have received them though). Here is a teeny sneak peek . . .


----------



## grumpydaddy

Oh, I say. Those cups look absolutely superb Mildred. What a clever girl you are.

Might have to treat myself for Christmas.... or is that too soon?


----------



## 7493

'Marnie' is much admired. Thank you once again!


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> Oh, I say. Those cups look absolutely superb Mildred. What a clever girl you are.
> 
> Might have to treat myself for Christmas.... or is that too soon?


Christmas! It's just around the corner!! Treat away


----------



## MildredM

Custom order - a scarf for ME


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Custom order - a scarf for ME


That's it now, no changes in the set up


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Custom order - a scarf for ME


Brilliant !

Can we see photo of other end...... I'm assuming it says....' 3 Guinea Pigs A Dog And A Very Lovely Husband' ?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Brilliant !
> 
> Can we see photo of other end...... I'm assuming it says....' 3 Guinea Pigs A Dog And A Very Lovely Husband' ?


Very good. I was wracking my brain what to put. Should be room for that plus '5000 Club Member' . . .


----------



## MildredM

Emergency bookmark service!


----------



## Obnic

joey24dirt said:


> That's it now, no changes in the set up


Foam knife


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> That's it now, no changes in the set up


Bit like tattoos! I had laser work for one of mine years ago!

(Do not ever, ever, under any circumstances, EVER get someone's name tattooed on any part of your body)!


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Foam knife


Would that work on tattoos?!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Bit like tattoos! I had laser work for one of mine years ago!
> 
> (Do not ever, ever, under any circumstances, EVER get someone's name tattooed on any part of your body)!


Haha been there, got the cover up! With a symbol called a Zepar (mark of the devil.... not that I'm bitter)


----------



## grumpydaddy

Children, You can put your children on in ink.

Much as there may be times you wish they were not, they will always be your children









If Mildred's own towel does not convince you, let me say here and now that the work is first rate!!!

You want one of these and one for every family member this Christmas


----------



## MildredM

Bar towels hold NO fears for me now. I've been getting to grips with a shirt yesterday and today



























The horses head is 75000 odd stitches!










Still happy to do the odd bar towel


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


>


You've a Stetson and cowgirl boots don't you? Come on admit it. Thursday's line dancing night.


----------



## DaveP

I'm impressed... and I don't normally do impressed, lol


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> You've a Stetson and cowgirl boots don't you? Come on admit it. Thursday's line dancing night.


I tried line dancing once. But I don't like heights . . . and I kept tripping over the pegs


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


>


Based on the above photo, i think I've finally figured out who Mildred and Ian really are:


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Based on the above photo, i think I've finally figured out who Mildred and Ian really are:


Yes! That's it!

(who are they?)


----------



## hotmetal

I know someone who spent months embroidering a Klimt painting on her denim jacket. It is stunning. While we were talking someone wanted to commission one for herself, but the price would never be 'reasonable' for that much work. No sewing machine used!


----------



## joey24dirt

Obnic said:


> Based on the above photo, i think I've finally figured out who Mildred and Ian really are:


Oh man she is my absolute crush, as Ygritte though..... I'm sure she's just as lovely in real life.


----------



## DaveP

You know nothing Joe Snow


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Oh man she is my absolute crush, as Ygritte though..... I'm sure she's just as lovely in real life.


Busted


----------



## joey24dirt

DaveP said:


> You know nothing Joe Snow


I've woke up sweating after dreaming things like that ha!


----------



## MildredM

Guinea pigs at last! A gift for a guinea pig friend


----------



## martinierius

A friend of mine had Guinea pigs and told me they are quite intelligent and able to learn some basic trics. Which is obvious now seeing this towel.


----------



## MildredM

My Bar Towels thread has diverted somewhat . . .


----------



## 9719

Way of piste.....


----------



## grumpydaddy

Have you washed any of those shirts? Any issues with "shrinkage" around the motifs


----------



## bertrandlucas

love this sewing idea


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> Have you washed any of those shirts? Any issues with "shrinkage" around the motifs


No, I haven't washed anything as yet. I will report back when I do


----------



## MildredM

Going a bit mechnical/steampunk . . .


----------



## mattyb240

My latest!

Thanks so much!


----------



## MildredM

That's great! You got a better pic than I did!!! I'm really pleased you like it


----------



## joey24dirt

Oh wow it looks like my Alfie


----------



## MildredM

Been busy making Christmas gifts - scarves mainly































































Christmas napkins -










Something for Ian!










A shirt front -










And some other stuff I can't really share here (surprise Xmas gifts and things)!


----------



## Stanic

Beautiful work!


----------



## MildredM

No words necessary . . . . /


----------



## joey24dirt

Aw wow that deer scarf!! I think my darling would like that


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Aw wow that deer scarf!! I think my darling would like that


It's a stunning design









Happy to do one. Let me know what colour scarf - the ones I have been using are from M&S or Primark, and let me know if you think it would be best paced at the lower end or part way up so it shows at the neck when it is looped over


----------



## Obnic

So very professional. Amazing workmanship.


----------



## MildredM

I can think of a likely recipient for this one . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> It's a stunning design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to do one. Let me know what colour scarf - the ones I have been using are from M&S or Primark, and let me know if you think it would be best paced at the lower end or part way up so it shows at the neck when it is looped over


I'll pm you tonight


----------



## MildredM

I am getting the hang of this now!


----------



## MildredM

Something a bit special in the machine right now!


----------



## joey24dirt

I wonder who that's for


----------



## Rhys




----------



## grumpydaddy

Wot? It is a spandex looking Linus blanket?


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Something a bit special in the machine right now!


M .......sorry to interrupt production but just wondered if you might be having a sale come January?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Missy

Just how many shades of brown thread do you have?!?!? I'm in awe!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> M .......sorry to interrupt production but just wondered if you might be having a sale come January?


No, we always go water skiing


----------



## MildredM

Missy said:


> Just how many shades of brown thread do you have?!?!? I'm in awe!


Always one less that I need!! I estimate I have 250 odd different shades in total (give or take 50)!


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> Always one less that I need!! I estimate I have 250 odd different shades in total (give or take 50)!


I'm just imagining all the different shades of coffee you could produce...


----------



## joey24dirt

Sorry M, I totally forgot to add my recent towel to the thread.










This one is genius!!


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Sorry M, I totally forgot to add my recent towel to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is genius!!


Ha! Yes!!!


----------



## grumpydaddy

MildredM said:


> No, we always go water skiing


I always wanted to try that but I never found a lake with a slope on it


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> Always one less that I need!! I estimate I have 250 odd different shades in total (give or take 50)!


Is that give or take 50 shades of grey?

The mind boggles!


----------



## hotmetal

On Ilkley Moor bah't owl?


----------



## MildredM

A bar towel update!

This shirt has been washed/ironed three times now without problems.










Rhys's bar towels - a square dark grey with hanging loop:










And a black long towel:










A rather lovely bee on my denim shirt:










A scarf for . . . Well, a crazy cat friend!










I forgot to take pics of a couple of other bar towels!


----------



## Andycoffee

@MildredM sent you a PM reguarding towels.


----------



## MildredM

Andycoffee said:


> @MildredM sent you a PM reguarding towels.


Just replied now!


----------



## PPapa

I keep thinking I want one...


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> I keep thinking I want one...


That means you want one


----------



## Chap-a-chino

PPapa said:


> I keep thinking I want one...


awwww, go on, go on, go on. You know you want to.


----------



## MildredM

Lots of bar towels on their way to their new homes today


----------



## Sparkyx

@MildredM would you be able to do a long black towel with the Londinium logo?


----------



## MildredM

Sparkyx said:


> @MildredM would you be able to do a long black towel with the Londinium logo?


I can't replicate their exact logo/font but I can probably choose a similar font. I will have a look when I am on my laptop tomorrow and report back


----------



## Teejay

Hi Mildred,

I assume we discuss design and price via pm but I definitely want some.

.. message ends..

Teejay


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hi Mildred

I'm after a bag for my Feldgrind. I was looking online for a draw string bag (as just gets put in my work bag every day), and then thought about making one / having one made. Have you ever made anything like this before?


----------



## MildredM

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Mildred
> 
> I'm after a bag for my Feldgrind. I was looking online for a draw string bag (as just gets put in my work bag every day), and then thought about making one / having one made. Have you ever made anything like this before?


That sounds really good! Unfortunately I can't sew for toffee! I am fine with programming the designs, hooping the fabric, setting the machine up and stitching out the embroidery etc but when it comes to actual sewing I really am hopeless.

Have you thought about camera camera lens bags? A quick look on Amazon brought up some cracking bags, a set of four I spotted were £8. I think the largest would fit your grinder with bits and bobs in the others


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thanks Mildred, worth a try. I'll check the lens cases


----------



## 9719

Saw this and thought of you!


----------



## MildredM

I am embroidering today! If anyone fancies their name, initials, or a short slogan embroidering onto a black square bar towel please let me know TODAY. I only have a limited supply of towels and will be putting the machine away mid afternoon.

A fiver delivered, one per person


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> I am embroidering today! If anyone fancies their name, initials, or a short slogan embroidering onto a black square bar towel please let me know TODAY. I only have a limited supply of towels and will be putting the machine away mid afternoon.
> 
> A fiver delivered, one per person


Meeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Yeah and me please. New machine, new towel


----------



## MildredM

Message what you'd like, please


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> Message what you'd like, please


Anything... You choose! Nothing rude though. Or let someone else pick!!


----------



## Stanic

Missy said:


> Anything... You choose! Nothing rude though. Or let someone else pick!!


Let @Snakehips choose


----------



## Missy

Stanic said:


> Let @Snakehips choose


I said "nothing rude"


----------



## khampal

MildredM said:


> I am embroidering today! If anyone fancies their name, initials, or a short slogan embroidering onto a black square bar towel please let me know TODAY. I only have a limited supply of towels and will be putting the machine away mid afternoon.


 Am I too late??


----------



## Snakehips

Stanic said:


> Let @Snakehips choose





Missy said:


> I said "nothing rude"


How very dare you !!!


----------



## MildredM

khampal said:


> Am I too late??


No! Just message me what you'd like, colour of thread too otherwise I will do silver/grey, and a posting address


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Let @Snakehips choose


Yes! C'mon @Snakehips


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Yes! C'mon @Snakehips


M Take a look at @Missy 's outrageous post on the Word Association thread.

I think that's grounds for refusing to process her bar towel...... or maybe double the price?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> M Take a look at @Missy 's outrageous post on the Word Association thread.
> 
> I think that's grounds for refusing to process her bar towel...... or maybe double the price?


*splutter*

She is too late now, the machine has been put away for this month


----------



## Missy

Oh you mean the post about oiks? I wasn't meaning Mildred is an oik... Just thinking of some of the company she keeps...

Treat em mean keep em keen


----------



## Batian

Perhaps a simple " CFUK BANNED" would be enough on the towel? Gold on black?


----------



## Snakehips

Missy said:


> Oh you mean the post about oiks? I wasn't meaning Mildred is an oik... Just thinking of some of the company she keeps...
> 
> Treat em mean keep em keen


Ah ! Thanks for the clarification.

........... as you were Mildred.

@Batian Your splendid suggestion has been noted but put on hold for the time being.

In the meantime, please don't rearrange that into a well known phrase or saying.


----------



## joey24dirt

I'd just like 'NS Oscar' if possible in some italic script type font please


----------



## eagerlearner

Just marking my place for the next time - think you last did some in March so am waiting with baited breath... silly question but I am new, so how will I know when you post as likely won't have a chance to check daily?


----------



## joey24dirt

eagerlearner said:


> Just marking my place for the next time - think you last did some in March so am waiting with baited breath... silly question but I am new, so how will I know when you post as likely won't have a chance to check daily?


If you're using the Tapatalk app you can set up notifications to come to your phone. That's what I do. Handy for when things come up for sale as it's first come first served usually


----------



## Jony

Don't know whether or not to have a Vesuvius with SS on it?


----------



## khampal

damn you guys got me excited again by posting here


----------



## eagerlearner

[[googling Tapatalk]]


----------



## Lozzer87

Any plans to do any more towels in the near future Mildred? Would love one of these my for new Rocket.


----------



## joey24dirt

Would you machine cope with this material.....

Hense Unisex Heavy Duty Waxed Canvas Workman Engineers Carpenter Apron With Waterproof Function, Soft and Ventilated Suit for Kitchen, Garden, Pottery, Craft Workshop, Garage (HSW-065Coffee) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071CQGGCR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_IBzaBb60Y128T


----------



## MildredM

Lozzer87 said:


> Any plans to do any more towels in the near future Mildred? Would love one of these my for new Rocket.


Possibly in the next week or two.


----------



## Lozzer87

joey24dirt said:


> Would you machine cope with this material.....
> 
> Hense Unisex Heavy Duty Waxed Canvas Workman Engineers Carpenter Apron With Waterproof Function, Soft and Ventilated Suit for Kitchen, Garden, Pottery, Craft Workshop, Garage (HSW-065Coffee) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071CQGGCR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_IBzaBb60Y128T


Good price . See barista aprons for near £100.


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Would you machine cope with this material.....
> 
> Hense Unisex Heavy Duty Waxed Canvas Workman Engineers Carpenter Apron With Waterproof Function, Soft and Ventilated Suit for Kitchen, Garden, Pottery, Craft Workshop, Garage (HSW-065Coffee) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071CQGGCR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_IBzaBb60Y128T


It is hard to say for certain. It depends on how tightly woven the fabric is, as well as how thick. I can do denim but it's quite a loose weave. I may have to pass . . .


----------



## Lozzer87

MildredM said:


> Possibly in the next week or two.


Ok cool, thanks.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> It is hard to say for certain. It depends on how tightly woven the fabric is, as well as how thick. I can do denim but it's quite a loose weave. I may have to pass . . .


No worries I just thought I'd ask. It's probably a wax like material I think. Should look cool when covered in wood shavings. Can you do custom logos? Such as the one I have now


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> No worries I just thought I'd ask. It's probably a wax like material I think. Should look cool when covered in wood shavings. Can you do custom logos? Such as the one I have now


I love your logo and it would make a fantastic embroidery. Unfortunately I can't digitise it though! I have done a couple of simple logos in the past for people - I found someone on Etsy who could do it. Charges vary wildly from £10 -£100


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I love your logo and it would make a fantastic embroidery. Unfortunately I can't digitise it though! I have done a couple of simple logos in the past for people - I found someone on Etsy who could do it. Charges vary wildly from £10 -£100


That's a crazy price range haha. It would feel wrong going elsewhere also. I'll hold off until you upgrade again


----------



## Batian

How about making the logo as a denim (pocket?) patch and then sew to the apron?


----------



## Jason1wood

Thread resurrection

As been after some new towels also so may as well support our local seamstress haha

Anything in the pipeline @MildredM ?

Please


----------



## MildredM

Jason1wood said:


> Thread resurrection
> 
> As been after some new towels also so may as well support our local seamstress haha
> 
> Anything in the pipeline @MildredM ?
> 
> Please


I need to check my stock of towels - if there are some suitable I will let you know









I want to make something new for me anyway so I am likely to have the machine up and running for that


----------



## Jason1wood

Been looking through your work Mildred and it's really outstanding


----------



## PPapa

How does one enter the list?


----------



## xpresso

Jason1wood said:


> Been looking through your work Mildred and it's really outstanding


Mildred is outstanding







.

Well so I've erd







.

Jon.


----------



## Jason1wood

Joined here in 2014 but been away for a few years and looks like she's become a very popular and prominent member.

Credit to the forum


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> How does one enter the list?


Wot?! Haven't you been chosen?


----------



## hotmetal

PPapa said:


> How does one enter the list?


  via Imgflip Meme Generator

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Wot?! Haven't you been chosen?


Not aware of him being black balled 'M'







.

jON.


----------



## MildredM

Excuse me while I finish my swoon *Sean Bean


----------



## MildredM

Jason1wood said:


> Joined here in 2014 but been away for a few years and looks like she's become a very popular and prominent member.
> 
> Credit to the forum


You will have to do a bit more crawling than that!


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha well spotted....


----------



## MildredM

It looks like I have a few square towels. No black though. Red, blue and brown.

There are some dark grey Ikea washcloths with a neat little hanging tab sewn on. I quite like these myself. Having checked on Ikea I don't think they still make them like this anymore but next time I'm in I will have a look.

A couple of lines of text or a small picture will be £6 delivered. I cat digitise so it's basically from my library of stuff. I will post some pics of coffee related things I've done in the past tomorrow


----------



## MildredM

This was probably almost the width of the towel.










This is quite big text on a scarf - it would fill a towel full!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Jony

Can't see a vesuvius one.


----------



## lhavelund

MildredM said:


> I love your logo and it would make a fantastic embroidery. Unfortunately I can't digitise it though! I have done a couple of simple logos in the past for people - I found someone on Etsy who could do it. Charges vary wildly from £10 -£100


What's involved in digitising a logo? I'm fairly comfortable vectorising logos -- I suspect with a vector logo done, converting it to an appropriate format would fairly achievable?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

lhavelund said:


> What's involved in digitising a logo? I'm fairly comfortable vectorising logos -- I suspect with a vector logo done, converting it to an appropriate format would fairly achievable?


It isn't the vectorising if the image, I can do that! It's the next stage - you need embroidery software plus the skill to use it.


----------



## lhavelund

MildredM said:


> It isn't the vectorising if the image, I can do that! It's the next stage - you need embroidery software plus the skill to use it.


Noted -- I can't say I have that!


----------



## Drewster

PPapa said:


> How does one enter the list?





MildredM said:


> Wot?! Haven't you been chosen?


There can be only one!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


>


All that needle work 'M', must have been eggs-crutiating...... damn wrong post ....

Love the colours 'M' ideal for a coffee bar counter - Its just something you would not want to get dirty, is that a dark brown or black base ?.

@PPapa

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

It's dark grey







I keep one for best and use the other one!


----------



## Jason1wood

Quite fancy a couple

Let me know how to order/pay and decide what you have @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

Jason1wood said:


> Quite fancy a couple
> 
> Let me know how to order/pay and decide what you have @MildredM


Providing I haven't just been banned, message me where to send and what you'd kind of thing you'd like and I will get on with them


----------



## joey24dirt

I suppose I may need another one soon with some magic numbers on it


----------



## MildredM

Any of these any good @Jason1wood ? Or your name/machine or some pithy text of some sort?


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I suppose I may need another one soon with some magic numbers on it


Ho! The 5000 Club? You can have my old one


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Ho! The 5000 Club? You can have my old one


I guess yours hasn't been used for some time


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I guess yours hasn't been used for some time


It didn't get chance! Just checked, it isn't in the drawer, maybe I have already palmed it off on someone?!


----------



## MildredM

Maybe a 2000 Club towel @Jason1wood ?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## hotmetal

Unaccustomed as I am to flaunting my equipment in public...









On Ilkley Moor baht owl.


----------



## Lefteye

@MildredM. Have to say they are incredible towels. Awesome work!


----------



## MildredM

Thanks 

Here's another one. It would work on a tea towel too - I will look out for some black ones so it kind of keeps to the coffee theme.










This one and the other similar one available now @ £6 each


----------



## MildredM

Getting into this now!


----------



## MildredM

Requests being taken for machines along the lines of the Gaggia - I can't replicate fonts, if I haven't got similar then something totally different works best imo.

£6 delivered


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Getting into this now!


Psst.....You spelt Tebe wrong! 

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## MildredM

Ian's just said I've found my niche!


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Ian's just said I've found my niche!


You've been at it long enough















. and its just been found..

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

2 shades of . . . errr black!


----------



## MildredM

Almost worth getting the machine for . . .


----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> Ian's just said I've found my niche!


I like this. Will have to get one once my niche arrives


----------



## jlarkin

@MildredM sorry I haven't really been aware of this thread, though on occasion I've seen your awesome towels on other threads. Are you able to do graphics now? I assume somewhere between the 1st and 10th pages there is more information but I'm feeling lazy ;-)


----------



## MildredM

jlarkin said:


> @MildredM sorry I haven't really been aware of this thread, though on occasion I've seen your awesome towels on other threads. Are you able to do graphics now? I assume somewhere between the 1st and 10th pages there is more information but I'm feeling lazy ;-)


I am still unable to digitise graphics - I would love to be able to do your logo but I can't! I can get a price for someone to do it, or you can. I tend to go look at Etsy for machine embroidery digitisers. We would need it in .VIP format. You'd ask for the size you would want it, that Niche logo is 7cm across and sits nicely on the corner of a bar towel. Also, if you ended up wanting loads of stuff embroidering you'd be better getting quotes from the pros, they would quote for digitising too. For just a few bar towels, and if it didn't cost a lot to digitise, then I'm happy to do them


----------



## MildredM

jlarkin said:


> @MildredM sorry I haven't really been aware of this thread, though on occasion I've seen your awesome towels on other threads. Are you able to do graphics now? I assume somewhere between the 1st and 10th pages there is more information but I'm feeling lazy ;-)


I was getting something else via Etsy and asked about digitising your logo. $9.99 and payment only after I've seen a screen capture of how it looks. We'd need a bigger image really and I'd need to check how many stitches it will end up. A solid coffee cup will be a lot of the image is too large . . .

I am tempted to say let's give it a go if it's for bar towels in low quantities and see how it goes, but it's up to you!


----------



## RoA19

New bar towels arrived today. Super quality, lovely packaging & 'gift' card. Speedy turnaround. Thanks M!


----------



## MildredM

That was quick! I only posted them yesterday lunchtime!

I reckon the cream on black Niche really looks the business


----------



## drmarc

MildredM said:


> Requests being taken for machines along the lines of the Gaggia - I can't replicate fonts, if I haven't got similar then something totally different works best imo.
> 
> £6 delivered


Love the Gaggia classic design. Could you do 2 for me please?

Thanks!


----------



## MildredM

drmarc said:


> Love the Gaggia classic design. Could you do 2 for me please?
> 
> Thanks!


I certainly can! Just pm your addy and I will get onto it as soon as possible. By the weekend hopefully


----------



## joey24dirt

So are we looking like our own logos could be on the cards then? I'd be very interested if so


----------



## MildredM

The vertical lines didn't work behind the letters so I adapted the design!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> The vertical lines didn't work behind the letters so I adapted the design!


Guess I'm gonna have to put in an order now! 

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## MildredM

I'm going to share these little beauts now I know they've arrived









I loved doing the bright coloured lettering!


----------



## Jollybean

....and very pleased with them I am too. They look even better in real life. Another piece of beautiful Mildred creativity. You are so talented M.


----------



## Snakehips

Jollybean said:


> ....and very pleased with them I am too. They look even better in real life. Another piece of beautiful Mildred creativity. You are so talented M.


Hey, JB, Mildred sure does a fantastic job at the glamour end but, maybe spare a thought for the back-room staff?

The towel knitter, clicking away in the corner, all day, for a pittance, the poor guy, stripped to the waist and sweating over a bubbling cauldron of dye..... the hanging-loop stitchers...... there's no fancy digital machines for them I'll have you know!

Not to mention the poor old [email protected]@er, with the bucket and spade, who has to follow behind the delivery donkey to Appleton and back, twice a week!


----------



## xpresso

Snakehips said:


> Hey, JB, Mildred sure does a fantastic job at the glamour end but, maybe spare a thought for the back-room staff?
> 
> The towel knitter, clicking away in the corner, all day, for a pittance, the poor guy, stripped to the waist and sweating over a bubbling cauldron of dye..... the hanging-loop stitchers...... there's no fancy digital machines for them I'll have you know!
> 
> Not to mention the poor old [email protected]@er, with the bucket and spade, who has to follow behind the delivery donkey to Appleton and back, twice a week!


And not to forget the very frustrated motorists caught up behind the cart through lack of overtaking opportunities.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

Snakehips said:


> Hey, JB, Mildred sure does a fantastic job at the glamour end but, maybe spare a thought for the back-room staff?
> 
> The towel knitter, clicking away in the corner, all day, for a pittance, the poor guy, stripped to the waist and sweating over a bubbling cauldron of dye..... the hanging-loop stitchers...... there's no fancy digital machines for them I'll have you know!
> 
> Not to mention the poor old [email protected]@er, with the bucket and spade, who has to follow behind the delivery donkey to Appleton and back, twice a week!


I thought MM used highly trained guinea pigs for the grunt work.









Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Hey, JB, Mildred sure does a fantastic job at the glamour end but, maybe spare a thought for the back-room staff?
> 
> The towel knitter, clicking away in the corner, all day, for a pittance, the poor guy, stripped to the waist and sweating over a bubbling cauldron of dye..... the hanging-loop stitchers...... there's no fancy digital machines for them I'll have you know!
> 
> Not to mention the poor old [email protected]@er, with the bucket and spade, who has to follow behind the delivery donkey to Appleton and back, twice a week!


Well you got one bit right . . . You poor old bug.......!!!


----------



## Jollybean

Very true Snakehips - but Mildred is so good as the glamorous face of the bar towel industry it does make you forget about the toil it takes behind the scenes. I'm sure that M makes sure everything is ethically sourced and the poor old [email protected]@er stays within Working Time Directive limits


----------



## joe

Snakehips said:


> Hey, JB, Mildred sure does a fantastic job at the glamour end but, maybe spare a thought for the back-room staff?
> 
> The towel knitter, clicking away in the corner, all day, for a pittance, the poor guy, stripped to the waist and sweating over a bubbling cauldron of dye..... the hanging-loop stitchers...... there's no fancy digital machines for them I'll have you know!
> 
> Not to mention the poor old [email protected]@er, with the bucket and spade, who has to follow behind the delivery donkey to Appleton and back, twice a week!


Have you considered that Mildred might also be slaving away stripped to the waist?


----------



## MildredM

joe said:


> Have you considered that Mildred might also be slaving away stripped to the waist?


Naw! Snake certainly wouldn't have ever considered such a thing! He's far too busy polishing his machine (see how I didn't even put piston there?)


----------



## Snakehips

joe said:


> Have you considered that Mildred might also be slaving away stripped to the waist?


I couldn't possibly comment..... lest I incriminate myself.


----------



## jlarkin

Sorry to interject, just a pic of a nice towel I thought I could pop in here


----------



## lee1980

I had not seen this thread, has any been done for Rocker type logo or R58 yet?


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Naw! Snake certainly wouldn't have ever considered such a thing! He's far too busy polishing his machine (see how I didn't even put piston there?)


Well I will, 'Piston broke'.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

lee1980 said:


> I had not seen this thread, has any been done for Rocker type logo or R58 yet?


I can have a look and come up with something, I'm sure! I will post back here when I've found inspiration


----------



## MildredM

I'm off like a Rocket this morning!


----------



## lee1980

MildredM said:
 

> I'm off like a Rocket this morning!


wow that was fast you done this already?


----------



## xpresso

lee1980 said:


> wow that was fast you done this already?


To relieve her Calcinosis, 'M' went through four thimbles in that bar towel alone....







.

Morning 'M'....

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

lee1980 said:
 

> wow that was fast you done this already?


Yes! I'm on a roll this morning! Ian has already been to the post office today but if you'd like it I can post Monday. £6 delivered









I can change red to a different colour if you prefer something to match your cups etc.


----------



## MildredM

How does this font look, @Rhys?


----------



## MildredM

How the towels look on the back....


----------



## lee1980

Great stuff no rush, i would prefer the R58 in silver or darkishgrey?


----------



## MildredM

Hot off the press


----------



## MildredM

lee1980 said:


> Great stuff no rush, i would prefer the R58 in silver or darkishgrey?


Okey-dokey. I will go for a darker grey to tone with the silver 'Rocket'


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Hot off the press


I especially like this photo  also I don't have a la pav, but this makes me want to go buy one


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I especially like this photo  also I don't have a la pav, but this makes me want to go buy one


Same here!!!

Still waiting to hear from the second digitiser I approached for your logo . . .


----------



## MildredM

lee1980 said:


> Great stuff no rush, i would prefer the R58 in silver or darkishgrey?


Oh yesssss! I like it


----------



## 9719

M do you have black towels and silver thread to hand whilst you have the machine out? Also what's the choice of fonts? I know there's always one....


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> M do you have black towels and silver thread to hand whilst you have the machine out? Also what's the choice of fonts? I know there's always one....


I do, I do!

The fonts are all pretty much unique but I can download fonts and add them to my collection. Did you have something in mind?


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


>


LUNCH!!!!! M, orders and enquiries are flooding in..... no flipping time for lunch!

Do I need to saddle the donkey?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> LUNCH!!!!! M, orders and enquiries are flooding in..... no flipping time for lunch!
> 
> Do I need to saddle the donkey?


Yes!

How is Mrs S


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> I do, I do!
> 
> The fonts are all pretty much unique but I can download fonts and add them to my collection. Did you have something in mind?


Oh yes I do:- do you have Helvetica in your collection? I'm sure I have a copy on my PC if you need it.


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Oh yes I do:- do you have Helvetica in your collection? I'm sure I have a copy on my PC if you need it.


I've got pretty much all the regular fonts on my Mac. They need to be .bx files for my machine though. Was it to match something?


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> I've got pretty much all the regular fonts on my Mac. They need to be .bx files for my machine though. Was it to match something?


No just like that particular font...got anything similar or do I need to look into having a conversion done?

This is what I'm thinking of - https://www.myfonts.com/fonts/linotype/helvetica/pro-regular/

If this is poss that'll be great if not happy to go with what's on offer... Yours awkward


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> I've got pretty much all the regular fonts on my Mac. They need to be .bx files for my machine though. Was it to match something?


Does this make your life easier? https://www.etsy.com/uk/search?q=bx%20embroidery%20fonts%20Helvetica

Happy to pay the difference for being B####y Awkward


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Does this make your life easier? https://www.etsy.com/uk/search?q=bx%20embroidery%20fonts%20Helvetica
> 
> Happy to pay the difference for being B####y Awkward


Yes, I usually check Etsy first. Bold or not? Some fonts lend themselves to being bold as they stitch out too fine and get lost otherwise


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Yes, I usually check Etsy first. Bold or not? Some fonts lend themselves to being bold as they stitch out too fine and get lost otherwise


Happy to go with your advanced knowledge? as I know nothing about the job you appear to be undertaking....happy with bold if that's your recommendation.

Before you accept perhaps you need to know what it is I'm after...could the logo's be fitted into the bottom right corner so that when the towel is folded into four the logo's are still visible? As earlier black towels, silver thread.

Towel No.1 Logo = Niche

Towel No.2 Logo = Expobar Brewtus IV ... don't mind it stacked i.e.

Expobar

Brewtus IV

if easier, again leave to your professional judgment 

Hopefully all of that makes some sort of sense to you


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

It's looking good, @johnealey


----------



## 9719

If only I'd known the 'Pfaff' involved I'd probably have never asked...


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> If only I'd known the 'Pfaff' involved I'd probably have never asked...


Haha!!! I'm on to it!


----------



## MildredM

I usually place lower right but the most recent machine ones have been a lot bolder and two thirds fill the width of the towel









I think much smaller might look unclear . . . that screenshot shows roughly the side of the towel to font size


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Happy to go with your advanced knowledge? as I know nothing about the job you appear to be undertaking....happy with bold if that's your recommendation.
> 
> Before you accept perhaps you need to know what it is I'm after...could the logo's be fitted into the bottom right corner so that when the towel is folded into four the logo's are still visible? As earlier black towels, silver thread.
> 
> Towel No.1 Logo = Niche
> 
> Towel No.2 Logo = Expobar Brewtus IV ... don't mind it stacked i.e.
> 
> Expobar
> 
> Brewtus IV
> 
> if easier, again leave to your professional judgment
> 
> Hopefully all of that makes some sort of sense to you


And you mean the Niche one 'as is'. Lower right, cream thread (it is light cream)


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Haha!!! I'm on to it!


Awkward here...any chance of it fitting it to bottom right corner?


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> And you mean the Niche one 'as is'. Lower right, cream thread (it is light cream)


Awkward here...is silver thread possible?


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Awkward here...is silver thread possible?


Not awkward at all! Yes! A nice bright silver like the Londo


----------



## MildredM

Just to compare screen to towel.


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Not awkward at all! Yes! A nice bright silver like the Londo


Oh yes please  and niche logo as below but in bottom right corner, many many thanks


----------



## MildredM




----------



## ashcroc

Oh. My Tebe towel arrived yesterday. It's so nice I haven't plucked up the courage to use it yet though!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


>


Niche is just what I'd like, could you fit the Expobar into the same corner? Pretty please


----------



## MildredM

It kind of folds


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Oh yes please  and niche logo as below but in bottom right corner, many many thanks


Fab! I will try and keep your Expo wording to the right half if I can but let me know if you'd like it bigger!


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Fab! I will try and keep your Expo wording to the right half if I can but let me know if you'd like it bigger!


This is getting silly, I'm gonna leave it to you as I'm sure you could have done the job twenty times over by now and had a couple of coffees along the way, talking of...


----------



## johnealey

MildredM said:


>


That's quality, that is! (the R120 is however having a hissy fit, growling something about exterminating....?







)

3 rather than 2 if that's not too cheeky, they really are very good

John


----------



## lee1980

Y



MildredM said:


> Oh yesssss! I like it


yes I will take it! Is it best I pm you?


----------



## MildredM

lee1980 said:


> Y
> 
> yes I will take it! Is it best I pm you?


Yes please! Posting addy and I can get it on its way!!


----------



## MildredM

johnealey said:


> That's quality, that is! (the R120 is however having a hissy fit, growling something about exterminating....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 3 rather than 2 if that's not too cheeky, they really are very good
> 
> John


Okey-dokey! Just ping your addy and I will get them posted off Monday


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Oh. My Tebe towel arrived yesterday. It's so nice I haven't plucked up the courage to use it yet though!


Aww! Just spotted this! It was lovely, wasn't it! We should use them but I'm much the same, it does seem a shame


----------



## Cjogo

Hi Mildred

Very impressed with your creativity l Awesome...

Any chance of an ECM/ Niche?

Most impressive....


----------



## MildredM

Awww! Thanks









I will get into it tomorrow


----------



## johnealey

HI @MildredM Addy already sent by PM this afternoon







Just need you to let me know how to pay you now ?

John


----------



## MildredM

johnealey said:


> HI @MildredM Addy already sent by PM this afternoon


Ha!, great, thank you very much











> Just need you to let me know how to pay you now ?
> 
> John


Fairy Dust accepted!!


----------



## MildredM

Cjogo said:


> Hi Mildred
> 
> Very impressed with your creativity l Awesome...
> 
> Any chance of an ECM/ Niche?
> 
> Most impressive....


Hey Cjogo, would you like just ECM or ECM and Synchronika on that one?


----------



## MildredM

Screen shots. Ignore the colours









1










2










3


----------



## Cjogo

MildredM said:


> Hey Cjogo, would you like just ECM or ECM and Synchronika on that one?


I would prefer - ECM and Synchronika

Looking good so far!

Many thanks


----------



## Cjogo

MildredM said:


> Screen shots. Ignore the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


How about the first Image with a line then synchronika underneath?

Is that asking too much? If so I apologise!

Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## MildredM

Cjogo said:


> How about the first Image with a line then synchronika underneath?
> 
> Is that asking too much? If so I apologise!
> 
> Keep up the excellent work!


Yes!! Like this? It would be better central on the lower half of the towel in this case. I can make Synchronika smaller but it would be in a different font . . .


----------



## Badgerman

Hi @MildredM. Could I get a Gaggia Classic one and do you do Mazzer ones? How much are two?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

Badgerman said:


> Hi @MildredM. Could I get a Gaggia Classic one and do you do Mazzer ones? How much are two?


You can! And I can do!! I will line something up in a bit and post a screenshot.

£6 each delivered!


----------



## HBLP

MildredM said:


> Hot off the press


Oooh I'd love one of these to go with my La Pavoni if possible, potentially with white instead of red though? (then it matches the logo on the front of mine







)


----------



## Cjogo

MildredM said:


>


This is perfect! Love it!


----------



## MildredM

HBLP said:


> Oooh I'd love one of these to go with my La Pavoni if possible, potentially with white instead of red though? (then it matches the logo on the front of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oooh yes! That will look la Fab


----------



## MildredM

Cjogo said:


> This is perfect! Love it!


Great! I will tidy it up and get onto it


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Great! I will tidy it up and get onto it


Maybe later ..... Time out .....

j.


----------



## HBLP

MildredM said:


> Oooh yes! That will look la Fab


Cool! Maybe I will ask for a Niche one to go with the grinder I'll win in the raffle









[just in case, the La Pavoni one is the only genuine request/order haha. Thanks!]


----------



## MildredM

With it being on a black towel I will go with green, dark grey and light grey with dark grey for the MAZZER.

I can't replicate the lines through the letters.

Let me know if you'd like any other colour @Badgerman


----------



## MildredM

If anyone hasn't sent their address for today's stitch-ups then please can you send them - I am all done and ready to post tomorrow!


----------



## Badgerman

MildredM said:


> With it being on a black towel I will go with green, dark grey and light grey with dark grey for the MAZZER.
> 
> I can't replicate the lines through the letters.
> 
> Let me know if you'd like any other colour @Badgerman


Looks ace. Thanks so much.


----------



## MildredM

HBLP said:


> Cool! Maybe I will ask for a Niche one to go with the grinder I'll win in the raffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [just in case, the La Pavoni one is the only genuine request/order haha. Thanks!]


If you win the raffle you will get one for FREE









Don't forget to message your address


----------



## MildredM

Cjogo said:


> This is perfect! Love it!


All ready to post tomorrow, this and the Niche









Please can you pm your address and I can get your label stuck on


----------



## lhavelund

Mmm, we recently upgraded my wife to a Janome 4300 QDC. I should have stretched the budget a bit I see now.









These are ace, Mildred.


----------



## Gatty

Mildred these are incredible - if you're not totally bored of making them I'd love to buy a Niche and a Profitec towel off you?

I'd love the squares that go above the Profitec logo if possible too - if there's any way I can help by providing a vectorized image let me know what format you need!


----------



## MildredM

Gatty said:


> Mildred these are incredible - if you're not totally bored of making them I'd love to buy a Niche and a Profitec towel off you?
> 
> I'd love the squares that go above the Profitec logo if possible too - if there's any way I can help by providing a vectorized image let me know what format you need!


Thanks







I can have a go tomorrow!

I reckon I can replicate those little squares, 3 rows of 9? What's it say under Profitec and the line?


----------



## MildredM

Got it


----------



## MildredM

A bit like this . . .


----------



## MildredM

The word PROFITEC is 12cm long. I think much smaller and the squares will look too tiny.


----------



## MildredM

Really dark grey or a mid silver . . . The towels are virtually black.


----------



## Gatty

My goodness you're so speedy! Thank you so much!!! You were quicker than me peeling the roast potatoes!

Looks fantastic! If the since 1985 could be a bit smaller that's perfect but not sure on the limitations of the machine so feel free to over rule me if it wouldn't come out right!

Mid silver please!


----------



## MildredM

Gatty said:


> My goodness you're so speedy! Thank you so much!!! You were quicker than me peeling the roast potatoes!
> 
> Looks fantastic! If the since 1985 could be a bit smaller that's perfect but not sure on the limitations of the machine so feel free to over rule me if it wouldn't come out right!
> 
> Mid silver please!


Hehe! I made it a fraction smaller just after posting the screenshot! It will be early tomorrow afternoon before I get back to my machine but if you pm your posting addy I can get it posted with the others tomorrow


----------



## MildredM

Loads of fab embroidered towels are now on their way! Thanks everyone









A very special 'something' has just come out the machine . . . Here's a sneak preview -










Don't tell @joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Loads of fab embroidered towels are now on their way! Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very special 'something' has just come out the machine . . . Here's a sneak preview -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell @joey24dirt


You absolute tease!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

Nice silver on black Niche fresh out the machine!



















@Gatty - cream or silver?


----------



## Gatty

@Gatty - cream or silver? 

Silver please!


----------



## MildredM

Gatty said:


> @Gatty - cream or silver?


Silver please!

It's yours


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> Loads of fab embroidered towels are now on their way! Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very special 'something' has just come out the machine . . . Here's a sneak preview -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell @joey24dirt


M, I'm loving those post bags!


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> M, I'm loving those post bags!


There are going to be some happy folks tomorrow - well, I hope so, anyway


----------



## MildredM

Royal Mail, all Sent 1st class 3pm yesterday . . . Surely one will arrive today :taping fingers: :sigh:


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Royal Mail, all Sent 1st class 3pm yesterday . . . Surely one will arrive today :taping fingers: :sigh:


Not me as the postie has been haha


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Not me as the postie has been haha


Yours went this morning







and since then I have done something 'extra'! I can't wait for your reaction!!

It's the little things


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Yours went this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since then I have done something 'extra'! I can't wait for your reaction!!
> 
> It's the little things


Ahh I'm back to work tomorrow so I'm going to have to wait all day too


----------



## lee1980

I need to look out for a flowery postal bag then! nothing in my work today


----------



## MildredM

Flipping useless Royal Mail grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## PPapa

Hey Mildred, could I get one with Londinium-R and EK43S?

I trust you enough and happy to be surprised .


----------



## Cjogo

Hi Mildred

Nothing here too. Also it's Royal Mail! The second class delivery is usually faster than the first! Go figure!..

All good things comes to those who waits... ... Patience.....


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Ahh I'm back to work tomorrow so I'm going to have to wait all day too


AND so will we 'Joseph' don't be selfish







.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> AND so will we 'Joseph' don't be selfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


yea don't be such a shellfish.

Look, I haven't even ordered yet so guess how long I need to sit it out?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> yea don't be such a shellfish.
> 
> Look, I haven't even ordered yet so guess how long I need to sit it out?


Be patient young man - I've done your Niche towel this very afternoon


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Be patient young man - I've done your Niche towel this very afternoon


you did what?


----------



## rodduz

Keen to purchase one of these if still taking orders?

Not entirely sure which one, have a Sage DTP, super jelly grinder. So guessing wither one of their two logos or a latte art logo would do me. Black towel.

That would be grand?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MildredM

rodduz said:


> Keen to purchase one of these if still taking orders?
> 
> Not entirely sure which one, have a Sage DTP, super jelly grinder. So guessing wither one of their two logos or a latte art logo would do me. Black towel.
> 
> That would be grand?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Thanks rodduz







Give me a day or two to come up with something


----------



## rodduz

MildredM said:


> Thanks rodduz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a day or two to come up with something


Excellent. Much appreciated.


----------



## MildredM

rodduz said:


> Excellent. Much appreciated.


I think you'd like the Mazzer logo towel - it's really striking! Pm you'd addy and I will send it over


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Hey Mildred, could I get one with Londinium-R and EK43S?
> 
> I trust you enough and happy to be surprised .


I'm going to surprise you and post them today - can you send you address please


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I'm going to surprise you and post them today - can you send you address please


Make it a Londkönig R43


----------



## steveholt

MildredM said:


> That was quick! I only posted them yesterday lunchtime!
> 
> I reckon the cream on black Niche really looks the business


I've been lurking around a while, and maybe its February and brexit fears of isolating me from this forum - but if you are open to orders Mildred, would I be able to order the above set (as that is my current setup) as well as 1 further, personalised towel if possible?

Thanks regardless, and for all you bring to this place.


----------



## MildredM

steveholt said:


> I've been lurking around a while, and maybe its February and brexit fears of isolating me from this forum - but if you are open to orders Mildred, would I be able to order the above set (as that is my current setup) as well as 1 further, personalised towel if possible?
> 
> Thanks regardless, and for all you bring to this place.


I would be happy to do a set, yes









ACS Vesuvius, a Niche and another one - tell me more! Here or pm


----------



## PPapa

Hasi said:


> Make it a Londkönig R43


I'll send you some robusta if Mildred listens to you







)


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Make it a Londkönig R43


You don't know how close to this I almost came! Remember I can't even SAY Londominium, let alone spell it


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> I'll send you some robusta if Mildred listens to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Just doing yours now PPapa, and if I say so myself it looks ACE!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

rodduz said:


> Not entirely sure which one, I have a super jelly grinder.


That's sounds like an interesting grinder tell is more


----------



## rodduz

coffeechap said:


> That's sounds like an interesting grinder tell is more


 it's like a super jolly but more wobbly!


----------



## MildredM

steveholt said:


> I've been lurking around a while, and maybe its February and brexit fears of isolating me from this forum - but if you are open to orders Mildred, would I be able to order the above set (as that is my current setup) as well as 1 further, personalised towel if possible?
> 
> Thanks regardless, and for all you bring to this place.


Ready for your third one when you are


----------



## joey24dirt

Ooh er........










How flipping cool are these!!!! I've not seen them yet, but my darling has sent me the picture as I couldn't wait haha.

Thank you @MildredM you're a star


----------



## MildredM

Whoop! And whoop some more!!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Whoop! And whoop some more!!!!!


Thanks so much. Let me know what I owe when you get chance


----------



## MildredM

Sharing some pics of recent embroidery!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

The more contemporary Mazzer logo - the only pic I took to remind me of the colours used!


----------



## Cjogo

Hi Mildred

Just got the towels!

Brill and thanks again!

Cjogo


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Badgerman

Thank you @MildredM


----------



## lee1980

Mine came today to, thanks look great, luv the little card to!


----------



## Hasi

Aww brilliant!

Did you keep track how many you've done so far?


----------



## MildredM

steveholt said:


> I've been lurking around a while, and maybe its February and brexit fears of isolating me from this forum - but if you are open to orders Mildred, would I be able to order the above set (as that is my current setup) as well as 1 further, personalised towel if possible?
> 
> Thanks regardless, and for all you bring to this place.


Your message box is full to the brim @steveholt !!


----------



## Gatty

Amazing thank you Mildred! Taken blurry eyed this morning before any coffee - photos don't do them justice. Almost worth buying more gear so I can order more...


----------



## DH83

Hi MildredM,

I promised myself that I wouldn't spend the earth after getting my new coffee machine. You know, just get the basics and see how you get on sort of thing.

Well that was before I saw this thread. The quality of these towels look so good and I'm sure (as others have said) the pictures don't do them justice.

I had a wade through some of the original posts but couldn't find details on pricing. Would you be able to let me know please?

My wife and I have two guinea pigs ourselves and she would absolutely love it if we had a towel with their little faces on. It would also soften the blow when I inevitably order some bits from Joey









Look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers

David


----------



## MildredM

DH83 said:


> Hi MildredM,
> 
> I promised myself that I wouldn't spend the earth after getting my new coffee machine. You know, just get the basics and see how you get on sort of thing.
> 
> Well that was before I saw this thread. The quality of these towels look so good and I'm sure (as others have said) the pictures don't do them justice.
> 
> I had a wade through some of the original posts but couldn't find details on pricing. Would you be able to let me know please?
> 
> My wife and I have two guinea pigs ourselves and she would absolutely love it if we had a towel with their little faces on. It would also soften the blow when I inevitably order some bits from Joey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> David


Haha! Funnily enough I DO have a guinea pig pic! £6 each delivered









Give me an hour or 3 and I will come back with something.


----------



## DH83

MildredM said:


> Haha! Funnily enough I DO have a guinea pig pic! £6 each delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me an hour or 3 and I will come back with something.


Amazing. Thank you so much. No particular rush.

Cheers.


----------



## Hasi

DH83 said:


> Amazing. Thank you so much. No particular rush.
> 
> Cheers.


She's caught a sew frenzy at the moment, anyways


----------



## MildredM

@orscott something like this?










Silver text


















Best I can do - the 'X' is a rum one!


----------



## MildredM

DH83 said:


> Amazing. Thank you so much. No particular rush.
> 
> Cheers.


The only piggy I have that will fit nicely on a coffee towel is this little chap!










We can add text


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> She's caught a sew frenzy at the moment, anyways


I'm working my fingers to the bone doing a certain LOGO


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I'm working my fingers to the bone doing a certain LOGO


What might it be?!


----------



## DH83

MildredM said:


> The only piggy I have that will fit nicely on a coffee towel is this little chap!
> 
> We can add text


That's just brilliant. It captures their potato like nature perfectly.

How about text something along the lines of "All you need are pigs and coffee"? Happy for you to suggest alternatives, I haven't been blessed with creative genes. Would this be on a black towel? Preference would be for grey but if you're out of those then that's OK.

Cheers


----------



## MildredM

DH83 said:


> That's just brilliant. It captures their potato like nature perfectly.
> 
> How about text something along the lines of "All you need are pigs and coffee"? Happy for you to suggest alternatives, I haven't been blessed with creative genes. Would this be on a black towel? Preference would be for grey but if you're out of those then that's OK.
> 
> Cheers


Haha! I have grey - the new style Ikea ones are grey on the front and black on the back









Let me have a ponder for a good quote


----------



## joe

I have tried to find how to order these from this thread but it takes so long to read through that it can be measured in coffees drunk... this is a five coffee thread so far.

To the point...I would like to order two each of these if possible Mildred...pretty please ?

( just recieved notification that my Niche is to be delivered tomorrow so I feel now is the time to order the towels. )

(edit) just found the cost...excellent ! ) (edit )



MildredM said:



>


----------



## DH83

I may be after two if that's OK? If we could change the colour of the pig to a sandy colour/off white for the second towel that would be great. If this isn't possible then no worries and I'll just take two of the same.

Thanks for this MildredM. Very much appreciated.


----------



## MildredM

joe said:


> I have tried to find how to order these from this thread but it takes so long to read through that it can be measured in coffees drunk... this is a five coffee thread so far.
> 
> To the point...I would like to order two each of these if possible Mildred...pretty please ?
> 
> ( just recieved notification that my Niche is to be delivered tomorrow so I feel now is the time to order the towels. )
> 
> (edit) just found the cost...excellent ! ) (edit )


Thanks very much







congrats on your Niche!

I can get onto these tomorrow, and in the post too


----------



## MildredM

DH83 said:


> I may be after two if that's OK? If we could change the colour of the pig to a sandy colour/off white for the second towel that would be great. If this isn't possible then no worries and I'll just take two of the same.
> 
> Thanks for this MildredM. Very much appreciated.


Yes! One tan-ish and one lighter, Sandy colour? It will be later today, posting tomorrow, if that's ok


----------



## DH83

MildredM said:


> Yes! One tan-ish and one lighter, Sandy colour? It will be later today, posting tomorrow, if that's ok


I have attached some pictures of our two pigs:

Meet Bertram (ginger piggy) and Wilbur









Any colours closely resembling these two will be perfect.

Thank you.


----------



## PPapa

Just wow! They're just amazing!

Now the question is what should I do with them - they are too good to just be used as towels... showpiece them!


----------



## MildredM

DH83 said:


> I have attached some pictures of our two pigs:
> 
> Meet Bertram (ginger piggy) and Wilbur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any colours closely resembling these two will be perfect.
> 
> Thank you.


Awwwww! Eating while being weighed - just the ticket!

Something like this, maybe?










One piggy lighter beige


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Just wow! They're just amazing!
> 
> Now the question is what should I do with them - they are too good to just be used as towels... showpiece them!


These look even better in your photo! I am so pleased you're happy with them


----------



## DH83

MildredM said:


> Awwwww! Eating while being weighed - just the ticket!
> 
> Something like this, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One piggy lighter beige


Perfect. Thank you very much. Are we still going for grey towels?


----------



## MildredM

DH83 said:


> Perfect. Thank you very much. Are we still going for grey towels?


Yes! It's the Ikea Salviken 30cm square. One side is grey waffle, the other almost black towel.


----------



## Gatty

That Malkonig towel is amazing!


----------



## DH83

Really looking forward to getting these!

The only way we can keep Bert on the scales is by shoving a runner bean in his mouth.


----------



## johnealey

Not the best of photo's but two of the three Londinium II towels









Thanks Mildred


----------



## MildredM

johnealey said:


> View attachment 39055
> 
> 
> Not the best of photo's but two of the three Londinium II towels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mildred


They look great, johnealey, as you'd your Londo









Thanks for the pic!


----------



## MildredM

DH83 said:


> Really looking forward to getting these!


Just remind me, do I have your addy?



> The only way we can keep Bert on the scales is by shoving a runner bean in his mouth.


Get him in a bowl!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

Here our Bertie . . .










No longer, sadly . . .


----------



## DH83

Lovely pigs. It's a shame they dont stay with us forever.

PM sent.


----------



## MildredM

Aye . . .


----------



## MildredM

Just a reminder of some recent towels . . .


----------



## DH83

MildredM said:


> Aye . . .


What a great picture. Plenty of perfect memories there no doubt


----------



## joey24dirt

A red one landed for Valentine's Day, I was just too emotional to post yesterday 

Thanks M, I had no idea


----------



## MildredM

@orscott your Alex Duetto logo embroidery will be £12 for the first. towel and any subsequent will be £6


----------



## hotmetal

joey24dirt said:


> A red one landed for Valentine's Day, I was just too emotional to post yesterday
> 
> Thanks M, I had no idea


What you really mean is your Mrs went ballistic and locked you in your man cave with the steel door. You've only just tunneled your way to freedom and first act was to post on here!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> What you really mean is your Mrs went ballistic and locked you in your man cave with the steel door. You've only just tunneled your way to freedom and first act was to post on here!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Haha have you been logged onto my WiFi cam?!


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Haha have you been logged onto my WiFi cam?!


Link please!


----------



## MildredM

It would be such a shame to burst his bubble


----------



## MildredM

I've finished for the weekend - and on a high! I have enjoyed today's batch as much as any I have done


----------



## PPapa

We say thank you, Mildred!


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> We say thank you, Mildred!


Awww! Thank YOU


----------



## MildredM

I really hope the ones I sent yesterday arrive today, and the ones I'm about to post today get there tomorrow! I want to share the photos!!


----------



## DH83

MildredM said:


> I really hope the ones I sent yesterday arrive today, and the ones I'm about to post today get there tomorrow! I want to share the photos!!


I really don't mind if you'd like to share before they arrive


----------



## Chap-a-chino

These have been stunning MildredM. Your creativity knows no bounds!

Have you ever produced personalised embroidery on other items? It would be great to see some pics.


----------



## MildredM

Thanks









Yes, nothing bigger recently though!

35,000 odd stitches -


----------



## MildredM

This was 80,000 plus!


----------



## MildredM

65,000 stitches in the horses head!

This, by comparison, has around 6000 if I remember correctly.


----------



## hotmetal

I know a girl who embroidered the whole of the back of her denim jacket with a Gustav Klimt homage, all by hand stitch! It looked amazing! She often gets asked 'can you make me one?' That usually gets stopped in its tracks when she says how long it took and that the price would therefore have to be X,000!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

Here you go. Can't remember how long she said it took but still...









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## DH83

I would just like to thank MildredM for these amazing towels. They are exceptional in every way and I will definitely be back for more.

Thank you so much.

David


----------



## MildredM

^^^^^ awwww! I just came on to look - our postie has just been too but not with anything exciting!

I loved doing these ones 

While I remember, only ever iron embroidery ON THE BACK


----------



## DH83

I'm glad you enjoyed making them. They're brilliant.

Cheers


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> While I remember, only ever iron embroidery ON THE BACK


Good to know, thank you 

And while I'm at it: put your ear on the hot iron and you can hear how stupid you are









In other news... impatiently waiting while knowing it's gonna take them towels some time to get here


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> ^^^^^ awwww! I just came on to look - our postie has just been too but not with anything exciting!
> 
> I loved doing these ones
> 
> While I remember, only ever iron embroidery ON THE BACK


We're supposed to iron them?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> We're supposed to iron them?


Shhh don't tell anyone, but I never iron! Ian just reminded me, I do but only shirts and sheets!!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Shhh don't tell anyone, but I never iron! Ian just reminded me, I do but only shirts and sheets!!


Both of which you refuse to buy or use.

Same here


----------



## joe

I would like to point out to you newly minted towel fetishists.. for true and complete towel heaven you are going to need to buy yourselves a Synchronika.

The towels are a perfect fit for the top.

Go on...admit it... you want one don't you?










.... and thank you again Mildred for your superb work.


----------



## MildredM

These are duplicates and ready to post. If anyone wants one they are £6 each delivered


















And these are ready to embroider.


----------



## joey24dirt

joe said:


> I would like to point out to you newly minted towel fetishists.. for true and complete towel heaven you are going to need to buy yourselves a Synchronika.
> 
> The towels are a perfect fit for the top.
> 
> Go on...admit it... you want one don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and thank you again Mildred for your superb work.


6 saucers... 1 cup. I daren't watch


----------



## jlarkin

MildredM said:


> These are duplicates and ready to post. If anyone wants one they are £6 each delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are ready to embroider.


Ah go on then. Could I have a Niche and Mahlkonig (don't want the EK to feel jealous) please?

Also thanks! I forgot to confirm that the extra Cupper Joe towels you sent arrived safe and sound.


----------



## MildredM

jlarkin said:


> Ah go on then. Could I have a Niche and Mahlkonig (don't want the EK to feel jealous) please?
> 
> Also thanks! I forgot to confirm that the extra Cupper Joe towels you sent arrived safe and sound.


Thanks, and thanks again







I will get them in the post today!

I am still looking for the right beanie - they are all either too stretchy or too thick :/


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Thanks, and thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get them in the post today!
> 
> I am still looking for the right beanie - they are all either too stretchy or too thick :/


When you find one do tell


----------



## joe

joey24dirt said:


> 6 saucers... 1 cup. I daren't watch


You don't juggle saucers whilst pulling a shot?


----------



## xpresso

joe said:


> I would like to point out to you newly minted towel fetishists.. for true and complete towel heaven you are going to need to buy yourselves a Synchronika.
> 
> The towels are a perfect fit for the top.
> 
> Go on...admit it... you want one don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and thank you again Mildred for your superb work.


Reading into this as you do ..... This person has several guests who follow 'Compo's passion of drinking, in his case tea from a saucer, coffee being an alternative beverage.







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

joe said:


> You don't juggle saucers whilst pulling a shot?


Not currently... I think I'd better start though


----------



## MildredM

Keep seeing the thread you started @joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Keep seeing the thread you started @joey24dirt


Aw yeah it did ok that thread didn't it. Is that my legacy?


----------



## Teejay

Hi Mildred,

Since no one asked I'd like to have a Lelit Bianca towel and a Niche also.

The Bianca has a nice logo on there website "It's coffee time ...."

Teejay


----------



## MildredM

Teejay said:


> Hi Mildred,
> 
> Since no one asked I'd like to have a Lelit Bianca towel and a Niche also.
> 
> The Bianca has a nice logo on there website "It's coffee time ...."
> 
> Teejay


Ooo going to look


----------



## MildredM

Teejay said:


> Hi Mildred,
> 
> Since no one asked I'd like to have a Lelit Bianca towel and a Niche also.
> 
> The Bianca has a nice logo on there website "It's coffee time ...."
> 
> Teejay


I am still looking. It's a strange font. I will keep looking and come back when I've got something to show you


----------



## Teejay

MildredM said:


> I am still looking. It's a strange font. I will keep looking and come back when I've got something to show you


I'm assuming you're looking here http://bianca.lelit.com/index-eng.html

I'll be placing it over the top of the cups to keep them toasty.

Typical looks like the site has gone down!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine arrived at the weekend, thanks Mildred


----------



## Hasi

Ha, this should go veeery well with my CFUK items array show-off pride bragging bollocks jazz awesomeness! 

Unfortunately the DaveC units (Dalian Amazon and Minima) are parked in different corners... but wait, here's one of them, next to the usual unusual Hasi signature peacock:


----------



## Agentb

@MildredM ...

I'm thinking along the lines of changing the speech bubble to the NiChe logo...









Obviously I'll need more than one ...


----------



## MildredM

Teejay said:


> I'm assuming you're looking here http://bianca.lelit.com/index-eng.html
> 
> I'll be placing it over the top of the cups to keep them toasty.
> 
> Typical looks like the site has gone down!


I'm working on something along the lines . . .










And It's coffee time . . . .

Would you like Bianca on too, do you think?


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> @MildredM ...
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of changing the speech bubble to the NiChe logo...
> 
> View attachment 39165
> 
> 
> Obviously I'll need more than one ...


Ooooooh!! I can do something with this! How about this knight?










It might have to be in Ivory with it going on black?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Ha, this should go veeery well with my CFUK items array show-off pride bragging bollocks jazz awesomeness!
> 
> Unfortunately the DaveC units (Dalian Amazon and Minima) are parked in different corners... but wait, here's one of them, next to the usual unusual Hasi signature peacock:


Fab-flipping-tasting


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Ooooooh!! I can do something with this! How about this knight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might have to be in Ivory with it going on black?


 Ivory is perfect.


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> Ivory is perfect.


I can mock something up tomorrow


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> I can mock something up tomorrow


You know it will be the shrubbery in the corner, if this works out...


----------



## Hasi

Agentb said:


> You know it will be the shrubbery in the corner, if this works out...


She'll hide like Connery in the shrubs if this works out


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> You know it will be the shrubbery in the corner, if this works out...


It's not in the shrubbery!










I think this will work! Towards the right/lower corner? It will take up that quadrant (plus)!


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> It's not in the shrubbery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will work! Towards the right/lower corner? It will take up that quadrant (plus)!


Yes I think it will


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> Yes I think it will


Great









I will get on with that this afternoon - can you pm your address so I can send it on it's way later









Thanks!


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get on with that this afternoon - can you pm your address so I can send it on it's way later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Done. What is the collective noun for bar towels?


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> Done. What is the collective noun for bar towels?


Ikea?!


----------



## MildredM

Game on!


----------



## Teejay

MildredM said:


> I'm working on something along the lines . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's coffee time . . . .
> 
> Would you like Bianca on too, do you think?


Their Lelit logo is "nice" but not sure if it would look great. I was thinking more of:









I'd be happy to get both to be honest. One for best and the other in the wash.


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Ikea?!


Something between a Hundred and a Million would be a Mildred...


----------



## MildredM

I've been out hunter gathering . . .


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I've been out hunter gathering . . .


They're really dark beanies... way past full city. Where'd you get them? Vienna?


----------



## MildredM

Teejay said:
 

> Their Lelit logo is "nice" but not sure if it would look great. I was thinking more of:
> 
> View attachment 39170
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to get both to be honest. One for best and the other in the wash.


Ok







I'm good to go with this (I will tidy it up before I stitch it out but this gives you a general idea). White would probably suit this, what do you reckon?

I will do the Lelit logo next


















Sorry, that's the best cup I can find that will work. With it being tiny an outline may end up getting lost!


----------



## joey24dirt

Agentb said:


> @MildredM ...
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of changing the speech bubble to the NiChe logo...
> 
> View attachment 39165
> 
> 
> Obviously I'll need more than one ...


Who's asked for a monty python bar towel?


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Who's asked for a monty python bar towel?


Never mind that, I've done you a beanie  and Cupper Joe's is going in the machine tomorrow


----------



## jlarkin

MildredM said:


> Never mind that, I've done you a beanie  and Cupper Joe's is going in the machine tomorrow


Whoop whoop!!


----------



## Hasi

looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> looking forward to seeing them!


I'm looking forward to wearing them


----------



## Teejay

MildredM said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good to go with this (I will tidy it up before I stitch it out but this gives you a general idea). White would probably suit this, what do you reckon?
> 
> I will do the Lelit logo next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that's the best cup I can find that will work. With it being tiny an outline may end up getting lost!


Looks fab, I'll take your experience with the colour


----------



## MildredM

Teejay said:


> Looks fab, I'll take your experience with the colour


I'm all ready to post your, Teejay







Please can you on your address!


----------



## MildredM

I ended up doing a few versions of the Lelit. Here's one I didn't send you @Teejay


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie

MildredM said:


> I ended up doing a few versions of the Lelit. Here's one I didn't send you @Teejay


Ooh can I buy that one?


----------



## MildredM

TonyCoffeeNewbie said:


> Ooh can I buy that one?


You most certainly can










Let me know your addy and we can post tomorrow!


----------



## Teejay

TonyCoffeeNewbie said:


> Ooh can I buy that one?


Ooooo me too I'd have too


----------



## Teejay

MildredM said:


> I ended up doing a few versions of the Lelit. Here's one I didn't send you @Teejay


Love the red on black, it's seeexy


----------



## MildredM

Teejay said:


> Love the red on black, it's seeexy


You are gong to love yours - tomorrow, I hope


----------



## Teejay

MildredM said:


> You are gong to love yours - tomorrow, I hope


Hope so, it will have to be Sunday I'm away for the weekend.


----------



## Craigzad

Must say love the Gaggia Classic one on page 38


----------



## Badgerman

Craigzad said:


> Must say love the Gaggia Classic one on page 38












It is good!


----------



## MildredM

Badgerman said:


> It is good!


Fab photo @Badgerman









There's another Gaggia towel friesh out the machine and ready to post - going to the post office at 10.30am if anyone wants it sending - £6 delivered


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Fab photo @Badgerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's another Gaggia towel friesh out the machine and ready to post - going to the post office at 10.30am if anyone wants it sending - £6 delivered


I'll take it for my mate


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I'll take it for my mate


Sold - to the chap in the hat


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Sold - to the chap in the hat


I'll send some monies soon  thanks you


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> Yes I think it will


Have they landed yet @Agentb ?


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I'll send some monies soon  thanks you


Thanks for the pennies









Stuff on the way!


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Have they landed yet @Agentb ?












They have found a niche...


----------



## MildredM

^^^ fab!

Inspired by Joey24dirt 'S snazzy accessories . . . I give you the Niche Multi!










Or the Niche Tweak! Or the Niche 360!


----------



## MildredM

I really liked the design!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I really liked the design!


I've been speaking to James at niche today, says he wants a towel  possibly message your insta


----------



## joe

MildredM said:


> ^^^ fab!
> 
> Inspired by Joey24dirt 'S snazzy accessories . . . I give you the Niche Multi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Niche Tweak! Or the Niche 360!


That is so not fair!! you are just an enabler.... your towels are gateway towels to a dark underworld of abject poverty and multiple towel ownership.

Can I have two of this design please?

( and then that is it..no more ..nada.. finito .. the end.I going straight...I going to get clean )


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I've been speaking to James at niche today, says he wants a towel  possibly message your insta


Haha! James is welcome to a towel - I could send it to you to forward on to him or something ; )


----------



## MildredM

joe said:


> That is so not fair!! you are just an enabler.... your towels are gateway towels to a dark underworld of abject poverty and multiple towel ownership.
> 
> Can I have two of this design please?
> 
> ( and then that is it..no more ..nada.. finito .. the end. )


Ha! Posting Monday


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Haha! James is welcome to a towel - I could send it to you to forward on to him or something ; )


Yeah that might work


----------



## Craigzad

MildredM said:


> Fab photo @Badgerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's another Gaggia towel friesh out the machine and ready to post - going to the post office at 10.30am if anyone wants it sending - £6 delivered


If theres another Gaggia one going soon let me know would love to have one


----------



## MildredM

The pics don't do this justice really!


----------



## MildredM

Craigzad said:


> If theres another Gaggia one going soon let me know would love to have one


Fab, thanks! I did a spare one earlier today









Drop me a message with your addy and I will pop it in the post first thing Monday


----------



## Hasi

Loving this thread...!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> The pics don't do this justice really!


That's some serious stitching you've got your piggies doing!


----------



## MildredM

Spot the difference!


----------



## MildredM

Ready for take off


----------



## joe

MildredM said:


> Spot the difference!


It's a trick question isn't it?....The two on the right are mine?


----------



## MildredM

Weekend request are now in the post. 1st Class, should be with you sometime this month!

Any sign of your beanies yes @joey24dirt ?

Sharing a few more pics . . .


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Spot the difference!


its the colours! you swapped I and H threads between no.1 and 2 and went all turquoise on the third, didn't you?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> its the colours! you swapped I and H threads between no.1 and 2 and went all turquoise on the third, didn't you?


I couldn't possible comment!!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Yes sorry, the black one is here, the other one isn't yet


----------



## MildredM

Ha!!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

I couldn't find it for ages to post a picture. The kids were wearing it and had hid it under the kitchen table.

Great photo Ian


----------



## MildredM

Been busy with this chap today


----------



## MildredM

And another!


----------



## joe

joe said:


> It's a trick question isn't it?....The two on the right are mine?


Postie has jus dropped these off... stunning as ever Miss M.

I do have a terrible confession to make at this point. I have got one of my earlier towels wet....I know, I know...I am evil and heartless but, in my defence, it was an accident.


----------



## joe

MildredM said:


> Been busy with this chap today


I've been meaning to ask....why has he got a mouse coming out of his hair?


----------



## MildredM

joe said:


> Postie has jus dropped these off... stunning as ever Miss M.
> 
> I do have a terrible confession to make at this point. I have got one of my earlier towels wet....I know, I know...I am evil and heartless but, in my defence, it was an accident.


WET??? An ACCIDENT? I'm reporting you


----------



## MildredM

joe said:


> I've been meaning to ask....why has he got a mouse coming out of his hair?


Where else would you keep a little mouse? I ask you!!


----------



## MildredM

More pics . . .


----------



## J_Fo

@MildredM these are so cool! How do I go about purchasing one? Would love a Niche or a Classic one!


----------



## MildredM

Jon_Foster said:


> @MildredM these are so cool! How do I go about purchasing one? Would love a Niche or a Classic one!


Whooop! Just drop me a pm with your addy and I will get them in the post tomorrow  They are £6 each posted









Thanks!


----------



## J_Fo

MildredM said:


> Whooop! Just drop me a pm with your addy and I will get them in the post tomorrow  They are £6 each posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Amazing! I'll PM now, thank you!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> More pics . . .


Can't possibly imagine who those might be for!


----------



## MildredM

One is for my sister - she loved the logo









I missed the nose holes 










The one on the left!


----------



## MildredM

This one is going spare. It's either a 'seconds' or a one off depending on how you look at it - the letter O is in a different stitch!

A fiver delivered and I will donate it to the forum









Edit to add: it's on the new Ikea style towel - towel pile one side, waffle fabric the other.


----------



## MildredM

Playing with the la Pav logo


----------



## DavecUK

I must admit they do look good


----------



## MildredM

Loving this new version - only just got into the actual digitising part this week.


----------



## MildredM

Found room for the white border bit -










If anyone who has already bought a la Pav towel and wants this version then it's yours for £5. Otherwise it's £6.


----------



## coffeechap

I will take two please


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Ok. I'll take another one them.  why not.


----------



## Carman

Great looking towels! Will have to come up with something original for myself!


----------



## MildredM

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ok. I'll take another one them.  why not.


Great! Please can you pm your address and I will get it in the post tomorrow. And yours will be on their way too @coffeechap


----------



## urpert

Hiya

Trawled through the pages but can't see a Eureka one anywhere- let me know if you have a go at one!


----------



## MildredM

urpert said:


> Hiya
> 
> Trawled through the pages but can't see a Eureka one anywhere- let me know if you have a go at one!


Just been looking at their logo and will have time to have a go later on today


----------



## MildredM

Really love the ACS logo


----------



## MildredM

urpert said:


> Hiya
> 
> Trawled through the pages but can't see a Eureka one anywhere- let me know if you have a go at one!


Eureka !!!


----------



## MildredM

Black didn't work for this so I went with green to match the cups


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Eureka !!!


Was half expecting a philosopher sitting in an overflowing bath.


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> Eureka !!!


Crikey Mildred, it's worth getting an Eureka to go with that towel. Great work.


----------



## damian

Hi Mildred, these bar towels are ace! I noticed prior you did an ECM one - would it be possible to have two of these if you're still making them please?


----------



## MildredM

damian said:


> Hi Mildred, these bar towels are ace! I noticed prior you did an ECM one - would it be possible to have two of these if you're still making them please?


You certainly can! I will get on to them this afternoon. Can you message your address and I should be able to get them in the post tomorrow.

Just confirm if you want only ECM AND Synchronika or not


















(Not the best photo but it gives you an idea)!


----------



## MildredM

On with the ECMs now!


----------



## MildredM

Thumbnails of recent stuff . . .


----------



## Kitkat

Ooh @MildredM- I notice a crazy cat lady one in there! Do you have any of those? I think that would be compulsory for me (and I wouldn't say no to a Gaggia Classic one while I'm at it).


----------



## Snakehips

Quite an impressive catalogue there^^^ M

However, you appear to have missed one out.









I do hope you are not wanting to gloss over your humble beginnings or is just that purple is so last year?


----------



## MildredM

Kitkat said:


> Ooh @MildredM- I notice a crazy cat lady one in there! Do you have any of those? I think that would be compulsory for me (and I wouldn't say no to a Gaggia Classic one while I'm at it).


Fab! I have a Gaggia ready to post









The cat-stack - it would fill a coffee towel! It's on a scarf in that photo







I did the cats on one end and Crazy Cat Lady on the other. I probably have a couple of blank scarves spare, would you like me to check?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Quite an impressive catalogue there^^^ M
> 
> However, you appear to have missed one out.
> 
> View attachment 39372
> 
> 
> I do hope you are not wanting to gloss over your humble beginnings or is just that purple is so last year?


No, I just didn't want reminding of your need for a damp cloth - what on earth do you use it for? It wasn't damp when I sent it


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> No, I just didn't want reminding of your need for a damp cloth - what on earth do you use it for? It wasn't damp when I sent it


You don't wanna know.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Thumbnails of recent stuff . . .


ACE!!! What a catalogue


----------



## Kitkat

MildredM said:


> Fab! I have a Gaggia ready to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat-stack - it would fill a coffee towel! It's on a scarf in that photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the cats on one end and Crazy Cat Lady on the other. I probably have a couple of blank scarves spare, would you like me to check?


Ah that's a shame. I'll pass on the scarf for now but might contact you about the possibility of one or 2 next autumn if that's ok. I help out with a charity auction for a cat charity every Christmas and a couple of those would go down a treat.

I would like a Gaggia towel though please if you can let me have payment details.


----------



## MildredM

Kitkat said:


> Ah that's a shame. I'll pass on the scarf for now but might contact you about the possibility of one or 2 next autumn if that's ok. I help out with a charity auction for a cat charity every Christmas and a couple of those would go down a treat.
> 
> I would like a Gaggia towel though please if you can let me have payment details.


That would be great (the charity cat scarves)!

Just pm your addy and I will get your Gaggia in the post. Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@MildredM, received - thanks!


----------



## MildredM

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @MildredM, received - thanks!


Thanks for letting me know!

On with something new today . . .


----------



## MildredM

This photo just doesn't do it justice.










What a fantastic logo!


----------



## MildredM

And as if that wasn't enough . . .



















That's it for today


----------



## MildredM

Work in progress


----------



## catpuccino

MildredM said:


> Eureka !!!


Oh for goodness sake...FINEEEEE







, I'll take one (please...). I can't keep visiting this thread just to look....and now that you've posted the thumbnail collection....you're leaving me with no choice.

May I take 1 x Eureka, 1 x Gaggia Classic and 1 x Mahlkonig, please?


----------



## MildredM

catpuccino said:


> Oh for goodness sake...FINEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll take one (please...). I can't keep visiting this thread just to look....and now that you've posted the thumbnail collection....you're leaving me with no choice.
> 
> May I take 1 x Eureka, 1 x Gaggia Classic and 1 x Mahlkonig, please?


You certainly may! I will try and get them done tomorrow and post them Thursday







please can you message your address over









You will want to look again in about half an hour when I post the latest one


----------



## Hasi

Needle S to say these towels seamingy sell like hot cakes in here! Just ask Bobbin case you need some thread aid...


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Needle S to say these towels seamingy sell like hot cakes in here! Just ask Bobbin case you need some thread aid...


I need a little lie down, I think


----------



## MildredM

Finally . . . And this is a Limited Edition. With 24,400 stitches and possibly a full reel-and-a-bit of thread . . . .


----------



## Syenitic

MildredM said:


> This photo just doesn't do it justice.
> 
> What a fantastic logo!


Now you've piqued my interest...but the dragon headed serpent is an emblem of Milan I think? As also seen on the Alfa Romeo badge?


----------



## Hasi

Syenitic said:


> Now you've piqued my interest...but the dragon headed serpent is an emblem of Milan I think? As also seen on the Alfa Romeo badge?


Yep! And it's eating a man, originally. See the Ducato di Milano coat of arms. There's also a song about it, by Hall and Oates.

Haha, the last part is BS


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Yep! And it's eating a man, originally. ....


Feet first looking at the towel.


----------



## MildredM

Phew! Got me worried I'd nabbed the wrong logo for a minuet!


----------



## Hasi

Oh-oh here she comes... watch out boy she'll chew you up.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> This photo just doesn't do it justice.
> 
> What a fantastic logo!


Nailed it!

One couldn't possibly do a neater cross stitch...



(sorry, I had to)


----------



## joe

I would want one of those just because it is soooo beautiful. I am officially addicted .



MildredM said:


> Finally . . . And this is a Limited Edition. With 24,400 stitches and possibly a full reel-and-a-bit of thread . . . .


----------



## MildredM

catpuccino said:


> Oh for goodness sake...FINEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll take one (please...). I can't keep visiting this thread just to look....and now that you've posted the thumbnail collection....you're leaving me with no choice.
> 
> May I take 1 x Eureka, 1 x Gaggia Classic and 1 x Mahlkonig, please?


Yours are going in today's post @catpuccino


----------



## MildredM

Don't think these will hang about for long


----------



## MildredM

Missed one!


----------



## Hasi

wow.

I wonder how sales of italian espresso machines explode after people realise they need one or two to fit these towels...


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> wow.
> 
> I wonder how sales of italian espresso machines explode after people realise they need one or two to fit these towels...


Including the Fracino one?


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Including the Fracino one?


You avin fun pullin me leg mate?

Alright, Italian and Birminghamean


----------



## MildredM

Based on this....










This!


----------



## MildredM

ECM v.2


----------



## MildredM

If there is one thing I have learned on this forum, it is to listen when someone says 'go clean it again, do it 4 times if necessary' in response to stuff like limescale problems.

When my sewing machine went into malfunction yesterday, with an intermittent fault where it kept pulling up the bobbin thread into the top design, I thought 'time to clean it'.

Took all the stuff under the bobbin plate out, cleaned each part using those TePe dental brushes, blew it out, swooshed round with the Dyson, back together. Same problem.

'Ian, will you check I have cleaned this properly please?' 'Yup, all clean,' and back together it goes. Same flipping fault.

Rang the dealer. 'You can bring it in for a service, we need it for 2-3 weeks'!!! What the heck! Rang another dealer 75 miles away. Yes, bring it in Saturday and I will do it same day. Phew.

Then I remembered the forum advice and thought I'd give it one last check. And with a tiny spectacle screwdriver that happened to be tacky from another job using glue, out came the offending article. A 4mm twist of thread stuck in the bobbin tension discs.










Stitched out 3 towels to be double sure . . . Phew


----------



## MildredM

Got myself a red SAGE


----------



## MildredM

Too nice to use


----------



## MildredM

Bit of texture going on! I want a Sage now


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Bit of texture going on! I want a Sage now


What you want to upgrade?


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> What you want to upgrade?


Aye! Got my Ni ... lined up now









Can't bring myself to say it!


----------



## Syenitic

MildredM said:


> Aye! Got my Ni ... lined up now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't bring myself to say it!


careful...


----------



## MildredM

Syenitic said:


> careful...


What! My Nice Monolith


----------



## Rhys

Blimey.. Is everyone buying Sage's?


----------



## Hasi

Rhys said:


> Blimey.. Is everyone buying Sage's?


now that we can have towels with it...


----------



## joey24dirt

M do you think you could facilitate a niche towel for.... Niche? I'll send over the address if you can help and arrange the monies


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> M do you think you could facilitate a niche towel for.... Niche? I'll send over the address if you can help and arrange the monies


Aghhh! Totally forgot about the Niche one, sorry! I will get it stitched out today


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Aghhh! Totally forgot about the Niche one, sorry! I will get it stitched out today


Could you do the multicoloured one please  probably should make it two  post to me and then I'll pop it in the box I'm sending to them please. Thank you very much.


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Could you do the multicoloured one please  probably should make it two  post to me and then I'll pop it in the box I'm sending to them please. Thank you very much.


Will do


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Will do


Thanks M you're a star


----------



## MildredM

MildredM said:


> Will do


Just clarifying - a multi and a regular, one of each?!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Just clarifying - a multi and a regular, one of each?!


Two multi coloured please.


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Two multi coloured please.












Done!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Done!


Ahhhh yeaaahh!!! Thank you so much. Just let me know what I owe and I'll send it over. Thanks so much.


----------



## MildredM

No sewing for the next few days but these are ready to post if anyone wants one


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Ahhhh yeaaahh!!! Thank you so much. Just let me know what I owe and I'll send it over. Thanks so much.


You mean... information is useful. Thank you so much


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> No sewing for the next few days but these are ready to post if anyone wants one


Do I get royalties for the dtp owners club towels?


----------



## Rhys

@MildredM I'll take a couple please.. The Sage BE & the Mahlkonig one. I'm missing my EK and don't know when I'll get the chance to be reunited with it (@The Systemic Kid ) as work has gone crazy..


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Do I get royalties for the dtp owners club towels?


No, you get a warm, fuzzy feeling for spreading the love


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> @MildredM I'll take a couple please.. The Sage BE & the Mahlkonig one. I'm missing my EK and don't know when I'll get the chance to be reunited with it (@The Systemic Kid ) as work has gone crazy..


Thanks! Just remind me where to post and I can get them on their way tomorrow


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Thanks! Just remind me where to post and I can get them on their way tomorrow


Thanks, will do...


----------



## webdoc

M'am I love the towels! Can you do a Dalla Corte Mina? I'd take a couple if you can post them internationally. Lovely pictures


----------



## MildredM

webdoc said:


> M'am I love the towels! Can you do a Dalla Corte Mina? I'd take a couple if you can post them internationally. Lovely pictures


Thanks







I certainly can do a DC Mina - something like this?










It would be stitched in the lower right corner of the towel. I love the yellow/gold, the white and black both stand out.


----------



## Cooffe

Hi Mildred,

When you have a spare few mins can I request a Barista Express towel or 2 please? They look really neat! Out of interest do you have the ability to do the Made By Knock Logo?

Cheers!

EDIT: tag @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

Cooffe said:


> Hi Mildred,
> 
> When you have a spare few mins can I request a Barista Express towel or 2 please? They look really neat! Out of interest do you have the ability to do the Made By Knock Logo?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> EDIT: tag @MildredM


Ohhh the MBK







Sounds good to me!

Something like the centre of this?










Or is there a different logo I am missing?


----------



## Cooffe

MildredM said:


> Ohhh the MBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!
> 
> Something like the centre of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is there a different logo I am missing?


Nope! That's the one I was thinking of - I believe that's the Feld2:Honed lid!

P.S. Just incase anyone was wondering, the Knock thing does fall out if you drop it as it's only an insert and not well glued!


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> the Knock thing does fall out if you drop it


Hence the name?


----------



## MildredM

Cooffe said:


> Nope! That's the one I was thinking of - I believe that's the Feld2:Honed lid!
> 
> P.S. Just incase anyone was wondering, the Knock thing does fall out if you drop it as it's only an insert and not well glued!


 @Cooffe is this looking how you imagined?


----------



## webdoc

MildredM said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly can do a DC Mina - something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be stitched in the lower right corner of the towel. I love the yellow/gold, the white and black both stand out.


I was thinking about the machine itself, the Mina, which comes in yellow


----------



## MildredM

Oh yes, I'd seen that and took a screenshot.










I could try and tackle it but it would be later in the week when I have some free time









I did this anyway!


----------



## MildredM

Knock centre @Cooffe


----------



## Cooffe

MildredM said:


> Knock centre @Cooffe


That looks good! Don't think it needs to be too complicated tbh


----------



## MildredM

webdoc said:


> I was thinking about the machine itself, the Mina, which comes in yellow


Thinking about it more, with this one being more of a one off as I'd be unlikely to use the design again I would have to charge a fee the same as I did for Hasi, Joey and Cupper Joe when I got their logos digitised.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Thinking about it more, with this one being more of a one off as I'd be unlikely to use the design again I would have to charge a fee the same as I did for Hasi, Joey and Cupper Joe when I got their logos digitised.


Charge em!!


----------



## MildredM

Has anyone received any bar-towel post today *tapping fingers impatiently *


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Has anyone received any bar-towel post today *tapping fingers impatiently *


Yes, but I think I've told you already  also it's a go on that other one if you want to send out and bill accordingly


----------



## webdoc

Hasi said:


> Charge em!!


I have been charged!


----------



## Hasi

webdoc said:


> I have been charged!




welcome to the club 

feels great does it?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> welcome to the club
> 
> feels great does it?


Did someone mention The Club? Would that be the 12k Club


----------



## Hasi

erm no, "we" are long past that...


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Did someone mention The Club? Would that be the 12k Club


I'm glad you don't post spam, as we'd never keep up


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Has anyone received any bar-towel post today *tapping fingers impatiently *


Yes thanks


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Knock centre @Cooffe


..In the sprit of MBK, anyone ordering this design will have to wait 6 months for delivery after ordering...


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> ..In the sprit of MBK, anyone ordering this design will have to wait 6 months for delivery after ordering...


I didn't dare say that myself


----------



## Agentb

Bar towels once you have one, you see them everywhere ... some photos


----------



## coffeechap

Rhys said:


> ..In the sprit of MBK, anyone ordering this design will have to wait 6 months for delivery after ordering...


Only 6 months!


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> ..In the sprit of MBK, anyone ordering this design will have to wait 6 months for delivery after ordering...


You just did


----------



## ashcroc

Rhys said:


> Yes thanks


With a shot like that, you really need a speedster towel!


----------



## Hasi

Agentb said:


> Bar towels once you have one, you see them everywhere ... some photos




Now, I urgently need a bart owl bar towel please.


----------



## Cooffe

Rhys said:


> ..In the sprit of MBK, anyone ordering this design will have to wait 6 months for delivery after ordering...


Haha! Also with the logo slightly skewif as per the burr alignment issues they've been having!

Although I must have been a glitch in the matrix - got mine after 3 weeks and no issues (apart from the badge falling off the top...)


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> Haha! Also with the logo slightly skewif as per the burr alignment issues they've been having!
> 
> Although I must have been a glitch in the matrix - got mine after 3 weeks and no issues (apart from the badge falling off the top...)


sure you haven't been hibernating for five months?


----------



## MildredM

Cooffe said:


> Haha! Also with the logo slightly skewif as per the burr alignment issues they've been having!
> 
> Although I must have been a glitch in the matrix - got mine after 3 weeks and no issues (apart from the badge falling off the top...)


I *think* I stuck the logo on the towel properly . . .


----------



## Cooffe

Hasi said:


> sure you haven't been hibernating for five months?


Completely possible. The days all seem to merge into one at the moment.


----------



## Rhys

ashcroc said:


> With a shot like that, you really need a speedster towel!


What, like these..


----------



## ashcroc

Rhys said:


> What, like these..


Why yes. Exactly like those - or an embroidery representation of the side of the machine!


----------



## Cooffe

Bart Howls came today!



http://imgur.com/qsEN8Ap


dont know how to format it to show. If someone could help me out that'd be great!!


----------



## MildredM

Cooffe said:


> Bart Howls came today!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qsEN8Ap
> 
> 
> dont know how to format it to show. If someone could help me out that'd be great!!


Hahahahaha!! Fantastic  

Happy to add your fab pic via TapATalk


----------



## Cooffe

Cheers! I'm useless. Going to download Tapatalk I think...


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> Cheers! I'm useless. Going to download Tapatalk I think...


Think twice, cause TT is really useless these days...


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Think twice, cause TT is really useless these days...


It's up and down! Been ok ish here today. Still the handiest way to share pics quick though


----------



## MildredM

A nifty little LW logo to round the week off . . .


----------



## Bolta

Stunning in silver.


----------



## Hasi




----------



## MildredM

Got this little lot ready to post if anyone fancies one









£6 delivered


----------



## gr4z

I would like the Niche white one please.


----------



## MildredM

gr4z said:


> I would like the Niche white one please.


Fab! Drop me a pm with your addy and I will get it posted Monday - just missed today's post :/


----------



## gr4z

PM sent


----------



## MildredM

Just playing with another logo . . .


----------



## MildredM

And another . . .


----------



## webdoc

How did mine come out? Sent you a PM but you probably didn t see it


----------



## MildredM

webdoc said:


> How did mine come out? Sent you a PM but you probably didn t see it


Sorry! I was sure I'd replied but I can't see it now!

They are GREAT!! If I send a photo it will spoil your surprise though!!!!!


----------



## webdoc

MildredM said:


> Sorry! I was sure I'd replied but I can't see it now!
> 
> They are GREAT!! If I send a photo it will spoil your surprise though!!!!!


Oh, you just raised the bar!


----------



## MildredM

webdoc said:


> Oh, you just raised the bar!


You can get a glimpse of them on this . . .


----------



## webdoc

No Mina there


----------



## MildredM

webdoc said:


> No Mina there


 Bit mean really - top middle!


----------



## Kitkat

I like my Classic one so much I think I need another one for when it's in the wash. @MildredM - do you have any more? No rush if you have none ready at the moment.


----------



## Hasi

Kitkat said:


> I like my Classic one so much I think I need another one for when it's in the wash. @MildredM - do you have any more? No rush if you have none ready at the moment.


Get two more, just in case...


----------



## Kitkat

Hasi said:


> Get two more, just in case...


Good point. What would I do if I made an almighty mess on one and the other was in the wash?


----------



## Hasi

Kitkat said:


> Good point. What would I do if I made an almighty mess on one and the other was in the wash?


my thoughts exactly!

I've got four for that precise matter 

(you don't know how much of a mess until you make one)


----------



## Kitkat

Hasi said:


> my thoughts exactly!
> 
> I've got four for that precise matter
> 
> (you don't know how much of a mess until you make one)


I've just bought a bottomless Pf............


----------



## MildredM

Kitkat said:


> I like my Classic one so much I think I need another one for when it's in the wash. @MildredM - do you have any more? No rush if you have none ready at the moment.


No problem! I can send it on it's way Monday


----------



## MildredM

Been playing with this fabulous logo today . . .










First stitch out . . .










They really don't make logos like they used to!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Been playing with this fabulous logo today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stitch out . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really don't make logos like they used to!


well, sometimes


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> well, sometimes


Ho!!!!!!! I can't get SD inspired . . . Reckon it would be easier for me to fly over and recover your dash


----------



## webdoc

It's really hard for a non native english speaker to follow the topic


----------



## MildredM

webdoc said:


> It's really hard for a non native english speaker to follow the topic


I struggle myself sometimes!

Hasi was alluding to a design I am meant to be doing. A logo. Haha! and I am taking for ever !


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I struggle myself sometimes!
> 
> Hasi was alluding to a design I am meant to be doing. A logo. Haha! and I am taking for ever !


Won't be any longer than me, isn't that right @Hasi


----------



## Hasi

haha, don't worry folks - just teasing!

But @MildredM you're always welcome to pop by and lend me a hand


----------



## Hasi

webdoc said:


> It's really hard for a non native english speaker to follow the topic


SD? dash?

If you struggled with these, it's non-coffee related stuff 

I'm also not a native Englishman so my best advice (that I follow 'round here as well, at times) would be: keep calm and watch the images


----------



## webdoc

Standard definition? Car dash?


----------



## Hasi

almost... but it's so off topic I'll PM you about it


----------



## MildredM

Just sent a bunch of towels down to @coffeechap ready for the 'Lever Day Match The Towel to the Machine Competition'! I wish I could share some pics but then it wouldn't be a surprise on the day :/


----------



## MartynO

MildredM, do you also ship internationally (Netherlands)? I'd love to purchase some embroidered towels for my Niche and Rocket? Tried to pm you but haven't got enough posts yet


----------



## MildredM

MartynO said:


> MildredM, do you also ship internationally (Netherlands)? I'd love to purchase some embroidered towels for my Niche and Rocket? Tried to pm you but haven't got enough posts yet


Yes! I do! I am currently re designing a Rocket logo actually. I will post pics later today or tomorrow


----------



## MartynO

MildredM said:


> Yes! I do! I am currently re designing a Rocket logo actually. I will post pics later today or tomorrow


Great! Will comment on some more topics and will then send you a pm:good:


----------



## MildredM

Pretty Decent!!


----------



## MildredM

Based on this:










I've settled on this:


----------



## MildredM

And based on the Rocket logo looking so stunning I gave the Niche logo a makeover!










It now has a 'filled in' circle to match the logo on the grinder


----------



## MildredM

Previous Rocket towels . . .


----------



## MildredM

These recent Dalla Corte towels for @webdoc really were stunners!


----------



## joey24dirt

Busy woman!!! They all look fantastic, and the niche guys said thanks for theirs


----------



## webdoc

I really cannot beat those wonderful pictures. Such a great lady, thank you!!


----------



## gr4z

Thanks @MildredM, got home last night and my new towell was waiting by the front door.


----------



## MildredM

gr4z said:


> Thanks @MildredM, got home last night and my new towell was waiting by the front door.


Great! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## MildredM

This one, destined for the Forum Lever Day at the end of April, was one of my favourites . . .


----------



## MildredM

More lever day lovelies


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Busy woman!!! They all look fantastic, and the niche guys said thanks for theirs


Saw them on FB displayed with your niche bits. They both look stunning!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Saw them on FB displayed with your niche bits. They both look stunning!


Ah yeah I think niche had posted something. I don't really do Facebook


----------



## MildredM

These logos work so well


----------



## MildredM

Nailed the La Cim!


----------



## MildredM

When you can't decide which will work best, stitch them both out - and I still can't decide!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> When you can't decide which will work best, stitch them both out - and I still can't decide!


Poll?


----------



## MildredM

I think this one is a better likeness


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I think this one is a better likeness


left one left one!!


----------



## MildredM

It's lush!!!


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> When you can't decide which will work best, stitch them both out - and I still can't decide!


Left


----------



## MildredM

I'm seeing double everywhere I look today!


----------



## MildredM

This little lot are going spare if anyone wants one or two









£6 each delivered.


----------



## MildredM

Both Niche designs - one filled and one not


----------



## lhavelund

Deus Mio, Mildred. The rate at which you knock these out... All gorgeous.


----------



## mmmatron

Could I take the gaggia classic one please M? It's a gift for a friend


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Could I take the gaggia classic one please M? It's a gift for a friend


Fab, thanks









I will post Monday


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> Fab, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post Monday


Smashing, thanks


----------



## DavecUK

I would have to have one for a Duetto, Bianca, Minima, Vesuvius and Niche...resisting temptation....resisting.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> I would have to have one for a Duetto, Bianca, Minima, Vesuvius and Niche...resisting temptation....resisting.


I'm sure Mildred can do a special deal for buying in bulk


----------



## MildredM

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm sure Mildred can do a special deal for buying in bulk


Will they get the DaveC review treatment if I offer a discount though!!!


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> I would have to have one for a Duetto, Bianca, Minima, Vesuvius and Niche...resisting temptation....resisting.


Just one ACS and one Niche then?!


----------



## DavecUK

MildredM said:


> Will they get the DaveC review treatment if I offer a discount though!!!


Perhaps not...I would have to take them apart, test them for fire, wash them at 100C, jump up and down on them and then if they survive all that put in a disclaimer in case anyone accuses me of bad science, ulterior motive or any other nefarious things. Can you imagine the hassle I would get and then they would accuse me of reviewing anything. I couldn't possibly take them for a discount....just not worth the hassle fro, SJWs









I think they're great though and no doubt cost as much to produce and despatch (not even counting your time) as the price you sell them for....even saying that I might get accused of something...some underhand deal of passing profits from a £6 inc postage bar towel into my numbered Swiss account


----------



## Hasi

DavecUK said:


> I would have to have one for a Duetto, Bianca, Minima, Vesuvius and Niche...





MildredM said:


> Fab, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post Monday




Simples!


----------



## Rhys




----------



## MartynO

Very happy with these!


----------



## MildredM

MartynO said:


> Very happy with these!


Aww! Thanks! I LOVE that big, bold R!!!

I'm all matchy-matchy here tonight


----------



## MildredM

Re did the Alex logo recently - it looks great now


----------



## 9719

Requesti...please could I order two of your most splendiferous towels? If so could one be for a Quickmill Silvano and the other for a Eureka Mignon, design in bottom right other than that I'll leave the rest up to you. Many thanks looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Requesti...please could I order two of your most splendiferous towels? If so could one be for a Quickmill Silvano and the other for a Eureka Mignon, design in bottom right other than that I'll leave the rest up to you. Many thanks looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


Seeing as you asked so nicely . . . . YES!!

I'd just switched the machine off, sighed, promised myself a big treat - having completed a rather tall stack of towels over the weekend, plus 2 more for someone else and a couple of hats this morning, I thought I deserved a well earned rest!!










I'm raring to go again now though! Is this the logo?


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Seeing as you asked so nicely . . . . YES!!
> 
> I'd just switched the machine off, sighed, promised myself a big treat - having completed a rather tall stack of towels over the weekend, plus 2 more for someone else and a couple of hats this morning, I thought I deserved a well earned rest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm raring to go again now though! Is this the logo?


Have your treat as there's no rush on this... tomorrow will do 

That is a big stack, whose been a busy bee 

Yes that's the one, if you'd be very kind and add Silvano to it that would be splendiferous


----------



## MildredM

And the Eureka one . . . Just the logo looks fab but if you would like Mignon under it . . .


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> And the Eureka one . . . Just the logo looks fab but if you would like Mignon under it . . .


Why not just the logo for both? That'll be fab unless you've been hard at it and done the Q.Mill already... logos all the way... Thanks


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Why not just the logo for both? That'll be fab unless you've been hard at it and done the Q.Mill already... logos all the way... Thanks


What do you think?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Remind me of your addy when you get a minute


----------



## MildredM

@nigeljh

Just fire me a message with your addy and I will pop one in thebpost


----------



## Snakehips

So, as I said in an earlier post on the 'What did the Postie bring you today?' thread, I received a surprise package that had all the hallmarks of a special gift from the ever-thoughtful @MildredM. I even ventured that it would likely be, something appropriate, chosen or crafted with care and probably expensive.

Was I right I hear you ask? Well..... up to a point!

I opened the box to reveal this promising bundle.......









Unless my eyes deceived me, there was a MildredM bar towel, inside of which was wrapped a ????????? Well, I didn't have a clue what. The whole bundle was secured with a hessian ribbon finished in a lovely bow, which I eagerly undid.

I did curb my excitement just long enough to take a look at the handwritten note that came with it but, the handwriting was so bad that I soon gave up and continued unwrapping.









I was right.... it was a bar towel







. Not just any old bar towel though, it was emblazoned with the new Kafatek logo!

Now don't get me wrong, as a committed Monolith Conical user I am knocked out to be receiving such a rarity! But I ask you...... Sky blue, primrose, and fuchsia pink!!!!!!!!!!

Then there's the question of the surprise in the middle ... a white chocolate Easter Duckling. Now that, IS thoughtful....... and I can only imagine that M has forgotten that white chocolate gives me a migraine. And, I can only assume that as the Easter Duckling is minus it's head, M was offered a discount she couldn't refuse!

Thanks M


----------



## MildredM

I think that is Snake* saying, 'thank you very much', but who knows . . .

*ungrateful [email protected]@er


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I think that is Snake* saying, 'thank you very much', but who knows . . .
> 
> *ungrateful [email protected]@er


In his defence, a headless duck is a bit harsh tbh...


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> Thumbnails of recent stuff . . .


Very impressive Mildred!

Once I upgrade to a Niche and Vesuvius I will be calling on your services


----------



## Hasi

Les996 said:


> Very impressive Mildred!
> 
> Once I upgrade to a Niche and Vesuvius I will be calling on your services


Ain't nothing to it but to do it


----------



## Les996

Hasi said:


> Ain't nothing to it but to do it


lol...Niche and Vesuvius = money and wife









...and those towels wouldn't look right on a BE


----------



## MildredM

Les996 said:


> lol...Niche and Vesuvius = money and wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and those towels wouldn't look right on a BE


Haha! I don't think Ian has noticed we have 2 L-R's in the kitchen yet!!!


----------



## tohenk2

Les996 said:


> Very impressive Mildred!
> 
> Once I upgrade to a Niche and Vesuvius I will be calling on your services


I can tell you the combination Niche Zero, Vesuvius and matching M towels is stunning!


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> Haha! I don't think Ian has noticed we have 2 L-R's in the kitchen yet!!!


lol...I only upgrade from a Gaggia in January because it wasn't performing...bought the BE, then stumbled on this site...OOOPS!


----------



## tohenk2

MildredM said:


> Haha! I don't think Ian has noticed we have 2 L-R's in the kitchen yet!!!


I'm trying to think how that could be possible.


----------



## Les996

tohenk2 said:


> I can tell you the combination Niche Zero, Vesuvius and matching M towels is stunning!


...stop rubbing it in


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Haha! I don't think Ian has noticed we have 2 L-R's in the kitchen yet!!!


Not for long though!


----------



## Hasi

tohenk2 said:


> I'm trying to think how that could be possible.


it's the Londinium's the shiny mirror surface she is constantly using to trick Ian.

As a popular example, whenever they have coffee she only prepares one, placing it next to the machine (evidence in Free Pour threads).

Subsequently, she saves a whole bunch of monies on (exotic expensive VB) beans and milk she's then able to throw at new equipment!

Or how did you think all that stuff landed up there in Lincs?


----------



## MildredM

These are looking for a home









£6 (for the forum after postage) each delivered. Please PM your addy and I will get them in the post ASAP.


----------



## Jony

Take the Niche @MildredM


----------



## arang

Dear @MildredM

When you have a moment, would you be so kind to share the design you have for ACS Vesuvius? I'm definitely getting one of the Kafatek designs (from Kafatek forum). Please do share if it has evolved!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MildredM

arang said:


> Dear @MildredM
> 
> When you have a moment, would you be so kind to share the design you have for ACS Vesuvius? I'm definitely getting one of the Kafatek designs (from Kafatek forum). Please do share if it has evolved!
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Fantastic! I will take a pic of the pair together . . . . Give me an hour


----------



## EricC

Dear @MildredM,

Do you have such a thing in the pipeline as a towel for a Slayer and a Versalab M3/4 ?







®









Kind regards

Eric


----------



## MildredM

EricC said:


> Dear @MildredM,
> 
> Do you have such a thing in the pipeline as a towel for a Slayer and a Versalab M3/4 ?
> 
> View attachment 40282
> 
> 
> View attachment 40283
> 
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Eric


Oooh! I can do those. I will have a go later this week and post some pics. I need to look at colours. If you have a preference let me know


----------



## EricC

Cheers, thank you.

Do you mean colour of the towels or the actual logo's?


----------



## jwboxall

Hi, could I please order one of the Gaggia Classic towels? They look fantastic!


----------



## MildredM

EricC said:


> Cheers, thank you.
> 
> Do you mean colour of the towels or the actual logo's?


I'm thinking a background plus text . . .

A bit like the Fracino, say, red with white. Or black with silver etc. The only combo that doesn't exactly work is a white background.


----------



## MildredM

EricC said:


> Cheers, thank you.
> 
> Do you mean colour of the towels or the actual logo's?


The Versalab text would be bold enough straight onto the black towel, without a background, if you'd prefer.


----------



## EricC

Black with Silver sounds good to me.


----------



## EricC

MildredM said:


> The Versalab text would be bold enough straight onto the black towel, without a background, if you'd prefer.


Yes, that sounds perfect, thank you. What do you think of doing the Slayer text in a similar way, but with the text in silver?


----------



## MildredM

EricC said:


> Yes, that sounds perfect, thank you. What do you think of doing the Slayer text in a similar way, but with the text in silver?


Yes. Let's try a black background with silver text for the Slayer, and then silver text straight onto the towel for the Versalab. I think that's the right way round! I will stitch them out tomorrow and see how they look


----------



## MildredM

jwboxall said:


> Hi, could I please order one of the Gaggia Classic towels? They look fantastic!


Great, thank you









Please can you pm your posting addy and I will get onto that tomorrow


----------



## EricC

MildredM said:


> Yes. Let's try a black background with silver text for the Slayer, and then silver text straight onto the towel for the Versalab. I think that's the right way round! I will stitch them out tomorrow and see how they look


Excellent, thank you.


----------



## MildredM

arang said:


> Dear @MildredM
> 
> When you have a moment, would you be so kind to share the design you have for ACS Vesuvius? I'm definitely getting one of the Kafatek designs (from Kafatek forum). Please do share if it has evolved!
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Like this


















I left Vesuvius off, it looks 'cleaner' without but if you'd prefer it I can do another one, hitch up the logo and add the Vesuvius text


----------



## arang

MildredM said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left Vesuvius off, it looks 'cleaner' without but if you'd prefer it I can do another one, hitch up the logo and add the Vesuvius text


Thanks so much @MildredM

I really the KafaTek design. Simple and nice. Would you kindly add MC3 to the design?

For the Vesuvius, in spite of the size, it's too shy to reveal its name and would benefit if you could add the name to make it shine brighter!  I saw this. Would it be possible to do the same?

And Happy Birthday! Hope you will have a fabulous day!


----------



## MildredM

arang said:


> Thanks so much @MildredM
> 
> I really the KafaTek design. Simple and nice. Would you kindly add MC3 to the design?
> 
> For the Vesuvius, in spite of the size, it's too shy to reveal its name and would benefit if you could add the name to make it shine brighter!  I saw this. Would it be possible to do the same?
> 
> And Happy Birthday! Hope you will have a fabulous day!


Yes! MC3 under the logo, or maybe in the left / opposite corner? And in red? Or silver?

And the Vesuvius just as it is in the photo - logo without background plus wording?

Thank you very much









Just going out for my birthday lunch now!!!


----------



## arang

MildredM said:


> Yes! MC3 under the logo, or maybe in the left / opposite corner? And in red? Or silver?
> 
> And the Vesuvius just as it is in the photo - logo without background plus wording?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just going out for my birthday lunch now!!!


MC3 in silver under logo would be perfect! And Vesuvius, yes, as in the photo. Many thanks!

Enjoy lunch!


----------



## MildredM

jwboxall said:


> Hi, could I please order one of the Gaggia Classic towels? They look fantastic!


I caught today's post with yours


----------



## Jony

I wouldn't mind ACS Vesuvius one. Thanks


----------



## MildredM

EricC said:


> Excellent, thank you.


Hi @EricC







I've made a couple! I'd like to just send them without a photo - I think you will be happy with them   please can you message a postal addy and I can get them on their way today/Friday


----------



## MildredM

arang said:


> MC3 in silver under logo would be perfect! And Vesuvius, yes, as in the photo. Many thanks!
> 
> Enjoy lunch!


Ready to post yours @arang















please can you pm a postal addy and I will send them on their way


----------



## EricC

Hi @MildredM,

Many thanks, PM sent.


----------



## arang

Thanks so much @MildredM

PM sent


----------



## MildredM

Here are two more all time favourites . . .


----------



## Nick1881

Hi Mildred, if you still have the Lelit one available I would very much like to have it please.


----------



## MildredM

Nick1881 said:


> Hi Mildred, if you still have the Lelit one available I would very much like to have it please.


It's yours 

Just ping me a message with your addy and I will get it in the post Monday









Thanks!


----------



## MildredM

Just adding a bit more info re the towels. I take it for granted everyone knows what they are like!

The towels are not microfibre, they are cotton towels from Ikea. 30cm square. Towel loop one side and a kind of waffle cloth the other. I wouldn't advise using them as polishing cloths. I wouldn't ever use ANY cloth with seams or stitching of any kind myself, not on shiny chrome etc for risk of micro scratches. They are more of a 'side cloth', to wipe a portafilter, say, or to catch a few stray grounds, or to place your distribution tool upon. It is a 'front of house' piece of kit, not a back room cleaning cloth


----------



## Nicknak

@MildredM can you do these in hand towel size ?

To use as a cover for the top of the machine


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM can you do these in hand towel size ?
> 
> To use as a cover for the top of the machine


I have been looking at the Ikea hand towel from the same stable as the 30cm square one I use - it's 50cmx100cm though. Rather too large. I know we can just go to Dunelm etc and buy black hand towels but for one thing they LOOK like a hand towel, and they don't have a loop for hanging, the other thing is I'm not very impressed with the quality. If I get a better quality it's too thick and some logos get lost in the loop . . .

I have looked at, and have a drawer full of, various options but they just haven't been good enough. To keep it simple I just decided to offer the one towel in the end.


----------



## MildredM

The other thing I didn't mention is some towels may be from the previous version of Ikea towels until I use them all up - there are only a dozen or so left. They are the same both sides.

Old and new styles:



















New style:


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I have been looking at the Ikea hand towel from the same stable as the 30cm square one I use - it's 50cmx100cm though. Rather too large. I know we can just go to Dunelm etc and buy black hand towels but for one thing they LOOK like a hand towel, and they don't have a loop for hanging, the other thing is I'm not very impressed with the quality. If I get a better quality it's too thick and some logos get lost in the loop . . .
> 
> I have looked at, and have a drawer full of, various options but they just haven't been good enough. To keep it simple I just decided to offer the one towel in the end.


 @MildredM ..

That size would be ok with me, but no problem .. It was just a whim. Thanks for getting back







.


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM ..
> 
> That size would be ok with me, but no problem .. It was just a whim. Thanks for getting back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can always pick one up next time I am forced into Ikea


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I can always pick one up next time I am forced into Ikea


 @MildredM that is kind of you, but it is not urgent or necessary . If you need to go and remember then thanks.


----------



## MildredM

Busy little Olympia man


















And a few of these today!


----------



## Nicknak

@MildredM saw your other post in the postie thread... I would like if possible the Profitec version as big and bold as you like dead centre at one end about 100mm from end .. Could you do both ends upside from each other if that makes sense .. pretty please . I fully understand bigger costs more as does having it twice . The challenge is yours M is your willing


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM saw your other post in the postie thread... I would like if possible the Profitec version as big and bold as you like dead centre at one end about 100mm from end .. Could you do both ends upside from each other if that makes sense .. pretty please . I fully understand bigger costs more as does having it twice . The challenge is yours M is your willing


You want WHAT???!!!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

This logo?










Like this?


----------



## MildredM

^^^^^ not to scale !


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> This logo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?


@Mildred M just like that please ... Been very cheeky , how about some little eureka motifs dotted about in the middle bit .


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @Mildred M just like that please ... Been very cheeky , how about some little eureka motifs dotted about in the middle bit .


Eureka motifs? EURIKA MOTIFS???

Are you having a laugh


----------



## MildredM

I can do you a herd of wilderbeast rampaging across the range too if you want them.


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Eureka motifs? EURIKA MOTIFS???
> 
> Are you having a laugh


It would sort of give the middle bit some colour .. it's Eureka :j but Eurika would do


----------



## MildredM

This?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I can do you a herd of wilderbeast rampaging across the range too if you want them.


Six black labs and a cocker spaniel would be nice .. No seriously if you can do the eureka that would be great ,if not no problemo


----------



## MildredM

You can have it Big centre top, red, so it's on the flat part when your machine is tucked up, or above either side logo, Greens, there will be room


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> This?


Yes please , very nice it is ..


----------



## MildredM

What will you do when you get your Monolith though?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> What will you do when you get your Monolith though?


You will get busy on that day , hopefully


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> You can have it Big centre top, red, so it's on the flat part when your machine is tucked up, or above either side logo, Greens, there will be room


You are too quick for me , I am thinking of being more cheeky ..


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> You are too quick for me , I am thinking of being more cheeky ..


Hang on while I get my Prozac . . .


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Hang on while I get my Prozac . . .


Are you settled down , calm and relaxed . Take another pill ..How about exactly like your last picture ??? I'll make you a handle in pine


----------



## MildredM

Wish I'd got a bath sheet now . . .


----------



## MildredM

Where am I going to stick the Eurikas?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Wish I'd got a bath sheet now . . .


That size no eureka in middle Me thinks ..


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Where am I going to stick the Eurikas?


As per green in first drawing ?


----------



## MildredM

No and look here, on my 35cm across the top L-R the hanging down the sides bit . . .



















Mmmmm nice handles!


----------



## MildredM

Hmmmm . . .


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> No and look here, on my 35cm across the top L-R the hanging down the sides bit . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm nice handles!


Very nice handles ..I aim to hang mine back to front .Coffee machine and n an Island thingy


----------



## MildredM

Of course, YOU could always add yourself a seam so it fits nicely


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Very nice handles ..I aim to hang mine back to front .Coffee machine and n an Island thingy


----------



## MildredM

The more casual look.


----------



## MildredM

The towel is 40x65 cm. would it be better for YOU to tell me where to stick them?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> You can have it Big centre top, red, so it's on the flat part when your machine is tucked up, or above either side logo, Greens, there will be room


Like this one M without the big Eureka...please,


----------



## MildredM

But . . . Won't it look a bit over-logo-ed?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> The towel is 40x65 cm. would it be better for YOU to tell me where to stick them?


Sorry The last time I mentioned it you were quoting 120x50 .. I'll go and check ........


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Sorry The last time I mentioned it you were quoting 120x50 .. I'll go and check ........


Sorry . . . I wasn't in Ikea. This is a John Lewis guest towel . . . Maybe I should have said that to start with


----------



## MildredM

We can wait until I'm next in Ikea


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> We can wait until I'm next in Ikea


No ... that will be fine ,two secs ......


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> No ... that will be fine ,two secs ......


There's no rush. I knock off in 10 minutes anyway!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Sorry The last time I mentioned it you were quoting 120x50 .. I'll go and check ........


I refer you to post 917. The TOP of the machine. How on Earth big are these Profitecs?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I refer you to post 917. The TOP of the machine. How on Earth big are these Profitecs?


I want it to go over the back a little and the front as a dust cover .. As your picture with the green marks but no need for the margin . How is that ? Just with the little eureka ..


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> I want it to go over the back a little and the front as a dust cover .. As your picture with the green marks but no need for the margin . How is that ? Just with the little eureka ..


The nearest to an edge I can get is 35mm.

It's still going to look full.










How about the P logo one end and the E the other?

Each logo is £3 . . .










Both facing outwards


----------



## MildredM

Then, once you have seen it, if ever you find a towel you like you can chalk onto it where you'd like what logos


----------



## Nicknak

The top picture please


----------



## ashcroc

Nicknak said:


> The top picture please


Surprised you're not going for a Eureka logo in each corner!


----------



## Sparkyx

ashcroc said:


> Surprised you're not going for a Eureka logo in each corner!


Don't give him any ideas :')


----------



## MildredM

All wrapped up for the day


----------



## arang

These came in today. They are simply gorgeous! Thanks a lot @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

arang said:


> These came in today. They are simply gorgeous! Thanks a lot @MildredM


Ooooooh!! Fantastic! Thanks for letting me know they arrived safely - and that you're happy with them  

Good fit for the top of your machine too!!


----------



## MildredM

Been running a night shift here . . .


----------



## MildredM

I'm on with it @Nicknak


----------



## MildredM

I'm gong to sew a giant Eurika logo at the other end


----------



## MildredM

Having trouble with your reflective surfaces?

Machine feeling chilly overnight?

Machine attending a fancy dress party?

Need help hiding your new machine from your spouse?

Then look no further than the all new Coffee Cosy


----------



## MildredM

Some people are just so greedy with their oversized towels and logos . . .


----------



## Nicknak

I looked , I liked , but can you.........

leave it just the way it is ..

I open my present early to .. Looks great thankyou ..


----------



## Nicknak

I can throw the tarpaulins away now


----------



## MildredM

There's something on the way to you @Planter


----------



## Planter

MildredM said:


> There's something on the way to you @Planter


I hope you accidentally wrapped up your flat grinder for me.


----------



## MildredM

Planter said:


> I hope you accidentally wrapped up your flat grinder for me.


Hang on a second, I'll just go and check . . .


----------



## Planter

MildredM said:


> Hang on a second, I'll just go and check . . .


Fingers crossed there is a big gap where it used to be.


----------



## MildredM

Planter said:


> Fingers crossed there is a big gap where it used to be.


And then you woke up


----------



## Planter

MildredM said:


> And then you woke up


Ever the optimist....


----------



## Nicknak

Planter said:


> I hope you accidentally wrapped up your flat grinder for me.


But then you would need another towel !


----------



## Planter

Nicknak said:


> But then you would need another towel !


True. Although I could probably just about cope.


----------



## Steve_S_T

MildredM said:


> I'm gong to sew a giant Eurika logo at the other end


Hi Mildred. Apologies if this is a dumb question, but is this Eureka towel one you've made and, if so, am I able to buy one?

Thanks,

*Steve*


----------



## MildredM

Steve_S_T said:


> Hi Mildred. Apologies if this is a dumb question, but is this Eureka towel one you've made and, if so, am I able to buy one?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *Steve*


Don't apologise









Yes! I can do another Eurika if you'd like one, or a couple  But do not get any ideas from the demeaning Nicknak unless you are looking for a forum ban!!!

Drop me a message if you'd like to go ahead


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Don't apologise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I can do another Eurika if you'd like one, or a couple  But do not get any ideas from the demeaning Nicknak unless you are looking for a forum ban!!!
> 
> Drop me a message if you'd like to go ahead


I'm hurt ...... demeaning ???







....


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> I'm hurt ...... demeaning ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Demanding! I meant DEMANDING!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Demanding! I meant DEMANDING!!!!!


I think you LR owners are much much more demanding than us lesser being


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> I think you LR owners are much much more demanding than us lesser being


No, we just know what we want and what we want we get


----------



## Steve_S_T

Ha ha, hopefully I'll be neither demanding or demeaning (poor Nicknak, mugged by a typo ?). I've dropped you a message anyway.

Cheers both,

*Steve*


----------



## MildredM

Steve_S_T said:


> Ha ha, hopefully I'll be neither demanding or demeaning (poor Nicknak, mugged by a typo ?). I've dropped you a message anyway.
> 
> Cheers both,
> 
> *Steve*


 Haha! Going to try and find your message.......


----------



## Rhys

@MildredM to save me looking, what's the La Pavoni one look like?


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> @MildredM to save me looking, what's the La Pavoni one look like?


 Let's see . . . Oh yes, like the La Pav logo ?









The one on the left is the current version.


----------



## MildredM

A load of thumbnail pics:


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> @MildredM to save me looking, what's the La Pavoni one look like?


 Mmmm the la Pav with a twist!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

Steve_S_T said:


> Ha ha, hopefully I'll be neither demanding or demeaning (poor Nicknak, mugged by a typo ?). I've dropped you a message anyway.
> 
> Cheers both,
> 
> *Steve*


 They are on their way @Steve_S_T ? ?


----------



## MildredM

Oversized logos and a bit of origami


----------



## MildredM

Seeing double!!


----------



## MildredM

Nice little Niche ?


----------



## MildredM

Would you like these zooming across @Hasi or would you prefer to wait for the towels to arrive next week? I'm easy ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Would you like these zooming across @Hasi or would you prefer to wait for the towels to arrive next week? I'm easy ?
> 
> View attachment 197


 awww...some! Thank you so much!!

I'll wait ?

Impatiently.


----------



## Steve_S_T

My Fracino and Eureka towels arrived safely, Mildred. They're lovely, thanks so much.

Steve


----------



## MildredM

Steve_S_T said:


> My Fracino and Eureka towels arrived safely, Mildred. They're lovely, thanks so much.
> 
> Steve


 Fab! Thanks for letting me know - I'm so pleased you like them ?


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Let's see . . . Oh yes, like the La Pav logo ?
> 
> View attachment 81
> 
> 
> The one on the left is the current version.


 Liking the current version, but could you do it in a different colour?










There's always one that has to be different [IMG alt=":classic_rolleyes:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_rolleyes:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/rolleyes.gif[/IMG][IMG alt=":classic_laugh:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_laugh:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/laugh.png[/IMG]


----------



## MildredM

I've been meaning to try black/silver ? I will give it a go and post some pics ?


----------



## MildredM

Yes! It looks great ?

It would fill the gap on the dresser nicely!


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> Liking the current version, but could you do it in a different colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always one that has to be different [IMG alt=":classic_rolleyes:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x[/IMG][IMG alt=":classic_laugh:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected]g 2x[/IMG]


 Liking the Pav logo more and more ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Liking the Pav logo more and more ?


 oh I can kill it for you...










(it's paPavoni btw)


----------



## MildredM

Minima Magnificat!


----------



## MildredM

Hang 'em low ? ?


----------



## MildredM

[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]10 black towels, hanging on the line . . .


----------



## MildredM

A reminder. The﻿ t﻿owels are not microfibre, they are dark grey, almost black, cotton towels from Ikea. 30cm square. Towel loop one side and a kind of waffle cloth the other, hanging loop centre top. I wouldn't advise using them as polishing cloths. I wouldn't ever use ANY cloth with seams or stitching of any kind myself, not on shiny chrome etc for risk of micro scratches﻿. They are more of a 'side cloth', to wipe a portafilter, say, or to catch a few stray grounds, or to place your distribution tool upon. It is a 'front of house' piece of kit, not a back room cleaning clot﻿h







﻿﻿

I charge £6 for a towel with logo. Some logos use more thread and take longer and may be slightly more.


----------



## Nicknak

@MildredM I was expecting " and then there was nine black towel hanging on the line " as your next post here ?


----------



## MildredM

One of my all time favourites plus a new design for the GS3 ?


----------



## MildredM

This lovely little LaP is winging its way to the ever supportive @Rhys as I type ?


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> This lovely little LaP is winging its way to the ever supportive @Rhys as I type ?
> 
> View attachment 29379











Absolutely perfect!! ?

My other half loves it ?


----------



## Kitkat

I may need to commission some more towels to use as cat beds......







/monthly_2019_05/image.jpeg.418da3fd4b968a75ba466c27797ce0ea.jpeg">


----------



## MildredM

Oh yes, I see. That's the Cat-bottom size towel you have there @Kitkat ?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> This lovely little LaP is winging its way to the ever supportive @Rhys as I type
> [IMG alt="D1452394-D298-4093-AC9D-83895EB98CBD.thumb.jpeg.3eee55d19a6378c7bef904f53a590915.jpeg" data-fileid="29379"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/D1452394-D298-4093-AC9D-83895EB98CBD.thumb.jpeg.3eee55d19a6378c7bef904f53a590915.jpeg[/IMG]


Looks great in yellow!


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This lovely little LaP is winging its way to the ever supportive @Rhys as I type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great in yellow!
Click to expand...

 It does, I agree  and certain yellows really look great!


----------



## MildredM

Just adding a pic of the current Ikea towel I'm using. The embroidery stands out better on the towel side  but, annoyingly, the care label is also that side (it trims off without trace if you use sharp scissors close to the seam though!


----------



## Agentb

I saw this...



Kitkat said:


> I may need to commission some more towels to use as cat beds......
> 
> 
> View attachment 29410


 and thought i needed one for my Motta... Motta Mettallurgical









Meow... ? :good:


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> I saw this...
> 
> and thought i needed one for my Motta... Motta Mettallurgical
> 
> View attachment 29501
> 
> 
> Meow... ? :good:


 Haha! Perfect ?

Let me work out how to make it


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Haha! Perfect ?
> 
> Let me work out how to make it


 MM I've just noticed a coincidence! ?


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> I saw this...
> 
> and thought i needed one for my Motta... Motta Mettallurgical
> 
> View attachment 29501
> 
> 
> Meow... ? :good:


 MM = Motta Mettalurgical? Au contraire Mildred Monolith, if you don't mind ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I was going to order one, but won't now as I thought MM was for Mazzer Mini. Shame.


----------



## Agentb

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I was going to order one, but won't now as I thought MM was for Mazzer Mini. Shame.


 You could order the towel, then buy one of Motta's jugs to match. ?


----------



## MildredM

What a muppet!!!! I can only say, in my defence, I am a twit! White thread after red, press the red thread button and WHAT ?


----------



## MildredM

@Agentb something like this? Just need to adjust his whiskers. I think I will make the cat slightly larger too, but it works! (It didn't work without the silver line round) ?

Hold on, I can't upload the photo...


----------



## MildredM

I've used a pattern fill too, it suited it more than a plain fill!


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> View attachment 29544
> 
> 
> I've used a pattern fill too, it suited it more than a plain fill!


 You have the eyes perfect!

Fill pattern is good too.

There needs to be a bit more space between the Ms, and the O needs a teeny bit lower and smaller. ? :good:


----------



## MildredM

I have changed the whiskers now, remember they will be tiny and nothing looks quite how it does on the screen!
Better spacing too, I think?!


----------



## MildredM

Actually, I may have to go for just 2 lines per side of whiskers so it isn't just a splodge.


----------



## DDoe

Do you embroider the towels Mildred? They're really good.


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Actually, I may have to go for just 2 lines per side of whiskers so it isn't just a splodge.


 I think that will work, If you make the whiskers parallel (not pointing upwards) like

* = = *

rather than

> <

Hope that make sense  ?


----------



## MildredM

DDoe said:


> Do you embroider the towels Mildred? They're really good.


 Thanks ? I do - or rather my Pfaff does the sewing part!!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I have changed the whiskers now, remember they will be tiny and nothing looks quite how it does on the screen!
> Better spacing too, I think?!
> View attachment 29549


 Excuse me .. and you said I was demanding ?or was it demeaning ... Now I have some other ideas ?


----------



## MildredM

Oh my word . . .


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

Sorry to keep adding to the post stack 
@Agentb LOOK!!!!!


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Sorry to keep adding to the post stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Agentb LOOK!!!!!
> View attachment 29556


 Meow ... :good: ?

edit: it's quite amazing the size of the tiny stitches in the whiskers...


----------



## MildredM

Yes! It's the smallest line I can do really.

Pm your addy@Agentb and I will get it posted tomorrow


----------



## MildredM

Whichever way you like ?


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> Meow ... :good: ?
> 
> edit: it's quite amazing the size of the tiny stitches in the whiskers...


 ? LOVE your avatar!!!


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> ? LOVE your avatar!!!


 It evicted the elephant - will make a good bar towel i think. ?


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> It evicted the elephant - will make a good bar towel i think. ?


 Am I sending you this one ^^^ I need your addy


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Am I sending you this one ^^^ I need your addy


 I guess you haven't checked your PMs ... or if you have, then something mysterious has happened. ?


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> I guess you haven't checked your PMs ... or if you have, then something mysterious has happened. ?


 How odd! I did see your pm, and now I've seen this ^^^ I seem to be suffering from post and message lag!!!


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> How odd! I did see your pm, and now I've seen this ^^^ I seem to be suffering from post and message lag!!!


 I pressed submit reply with my paw in the usual manner. Meow... ?


----------



## Kitkat

MildredM said:


> Sorry to keep adding to the post stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Agentb LOOK!!!!!
> View attachment 29556


 Might have to have one of these.. I have a Motta tamper


----------



## MildredM

Kitkat said:


> Might have to have one of these.. I have a Motta tamper


But . . . Do you have paws


----------



## Kitkat

MildredM said:


> But . . . Do you have paws


 Not personally but there are multiple paws in this household. I bear the scars - does that count?


----------



## MildredM

Kitkat said:


> Not personally but there are multiple paws in this household. I bear the scars - does that count?


 That's it! You qualify!! Drop me a PM with your addy and I will get on to it tomorrow ?

Thanks!


----------



## joey24dirt

M... I think it's time for my La Pavoni towel. Are you able to colour match?


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> M... I think it's time for my La Pavoni towel. Are you able to colour match?


 Are we going for brown and cream then ?


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Are we going for brown and cream then


Yes please M. Just DM what I owe if that's ok please


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Yes please M. Just DM what I owe if that's ok please


 Brown and a warm silver maybe . . . Or red and off white-cream. Decisions ?


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Brown and a warm silver maybe . . . Or red and off white-cream. Decisions
> [IMG alt="875E4176-D1AE-448C-BA80-4668C9C7F36D.thumb.jpeg.c2b93f4b8b03f7495b69d3a3270d0896.jpeg" data-fileid="29586"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/875E4176-D1AE-448C-BA80-4668C9C7F36D.thumb.jpeg.c2b93f4b8b03f7495b69d3a3270d0896.jpeg[/IMG]


I think brown, cream outline and red for la pav logo?


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I think brown, cream outline and red for la pav logo?


 I think you will have to leave it up to me - I will have a play


----------



## MildredM

I reckon you will have to send me your Pav down for a photo shoot - the towel looks A.Mazing ? ? ?


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I reckon you will have to send me your Pav down for a photo shoot - the towel looks A.Mazing


What?! Finished already!!?? Can we have pictures please


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> What?! Finished already!!?? Can we have pictures please


 Oh you! I had to open the package to take pics, I realised I'd forgotten outside the post office!!!

Sent yours, and a load more today. Just yours to post @Kitkat if you'd like the Motta Cat one


----------



## MildredM

Machine and towel ?


----------



## MildredM

Just another half a dozen ? ?


----------



## Nicknak

@MildredM still loving my big cover you did for me ..

I am going to have a think about what little levers I am going to keep .. Did you do a Pedretti Kim one ?

The other one I would be interested in is a Savinelli ?


----------



## Nick1881

The La Pav one does look good. You have been busy Mildred, I lovely Bianca ones are still looking great too.


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM still loving my big cover you did for me ..
> 
> I am going to have a think about what little levers I am going to keep .. Did you do a Pedretti Kim one ?
> 
> The other one I would be interested in is a Savinelli ?


 That Kim one was my favourite of those lever day logos - is that your machine now ? ?

I haven't done the Savinelli but it looks doable. An oval with a crown and the name plus something I can't make out. Need a bigger image


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Machine and towel
> [IMG alt="743199F6-4994-499D-9D87-799582068B2F.thumb.jpeg.bdc400c708815bfe3f4b0e050cee4190.jpeg" data-fileid="29595"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/743199F6-4994-499D-9D87-799582068B2F.thumb.jpeg.bdc400c708815bfe3f4b0e050cee4190.jpeg[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="C4D1BECC-8D69-49EF-9848-93BABAF0154A.thumb.jpeg.91cc278774ebc3d0262b0ca2c6e11c42.jpeg" data-fileid="29596"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/C4D1BECC-8D69-49EF-9848-93BABAF0154A.thumb.jpeg.91cc278774ebc3d0262b0ca2c6e11c42.jpeg[/IMG]


Only just noticed this!! Thank you so much. It looks amazing.


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> That Kim one was my favourite of those lever day logos - is that your machine now ? ?
> 
> I haven't done the Savinelli but it looks doable. An oval with a crown and the name plus something I can't make out. Need a bigger image
> 
> View attachment 29621


 It looks great .. The Kim is one of a few .. The Savinelli is waiting for some loving as are two La Pavs  .. I get distracted ?With a fully working La Pavoni .. Perhaps we can do a trade later on ..


----------



## MildredM

A fab towel for a fab forum member ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> A fab towel for a fab forum member ?
> 
> View attachment 30613


 Very nice too ?.. I wonder who that could be for ??


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Very nice too ?.. I wonder who that could be for ??


 Hehe! I just hope he doesn't change his LaP colour scheme again . . . . ?


----------



## Nick1881

MildredM said:


> A fab towel for a fab forum member ?
> 
> View attachment 30613


 What is the WDT tool and where do I get one?


----------



## MildredM

Nick1881 said:


> What is the WDT tool and where do I get one?


 @Joey24dirt made the little handle as a favour and I just drilled some little holes and inserted and glued some mini bottle brush handles from ebay. They were something daft like 5 for a couple of ££.


----------



## MildredM

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-Cleaners-Cleaning-Brush-Wash-Stainless-Steel-Drinking-Pipe-Straw-2018-/323040725433


----------



## Wobbit

Thank you @MildredM!


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ fantastic ?Thanks for sharing your photo - it all looks great ? you are well logo-ed up now


----------



## DDoe

OMG that Lelit towel looks great.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## GrowlingDog

I'm rather liking these towels, I think I may need a couple of La Pavoni ones. Would have to have a red logo as red is the highlight colour in our kitchen.


----------



## MildredM

I do a red La Pavoni ?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## GrowlingDog

MildredM said:


> I do a red La Pavoni ?
> 
> View attachment 30681


 This is perfect. I would love a couple of these. I will send you a message.


----------



## joey24dirt

Forgot to post this. Apologies@MildredM

Stunning work as always. Thank you 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

A big thank you to @MildredM for this little beauty to adorn the new to me HG-1 door stop


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ smarty pants ?


----------



## MildredM

Just dropping these here ?


----------



## MildredM

While rooting in the box of already made towels to send a couple onto @Gavin (now on the way) I see I have quite a few popular ones if anyone is interested. I tend not to sew in summer so it's these or nothing for a while!

All £7 delivered apart from the 3 indicated at £6 due to tiny flaws in the embroidery.


----------



## MildredM

As has been said before . . .

The﻿ t﻿owels are not microfibre, they are dark grey, almost black, cotton towels from Ikea. 30cm square. Towel loop one side and a kind of waffle cl﻿oth the other side (apart from the Versalab/decent logo which are the version before the current version and are the same both sides) and with a hanging loop centre top.

The logo is machine stitched on the lower portion of the towel towards the right hand corner and extending across the towel depending on the size of the logo chosen.

I wouldn't advise using them as polishing cloths. I wouldn't ever use ANY cloth with seams or stitching of any kind myself, not on shiny chrome espresso machines etc for risk of micro scratches﻿. They are more likely to be used as a 'side cloth', to wipe a portafilter, say, or to ca﻿﻿tch a few stray grounds, or to place your distribution tool upon. It is a 'front of house' piece of kit to complement your machine, not a back room cleaning clot﻿h @Gavin ? ?


----------



## Obidi

MildredM said:


> A load of thumbnail pics:
> 
> View attachment 98
> 
> 
> View attachment 99
> 
> 
> View attachment 100
> 
> 
> View attachment 101
> 
> 
> View attachment 102
> 
> 
> View attachment 103
> 
> 
> View attachment 104


 Oh my! ?


----------



## Obidi

Nicknak said:


> A big thank you to @MildredM for this little beauty to adorn the new to me HG-1 door stop
> 
> View attachment 30763


 Love these towels and that logo. Nice La pav too, I'm really thinking of getting one.


----------



## Nicknak

Obidi said:


> Love these towels and that logo. Nice La pav too, I'm really thinking of getting one.


 You should get both ?.. There is a nice professional La Pavoni in the For Sale section ?


----------



## Gavin

MildredM said:


> As has been said before . . .
> 
> The﻿ t﻿owels are not microfibre, they are dark grey, almost black, cotton towels from Ikea. 30cm square. Towel loop one side and a kind of waffle cl﻿oth the other side (apart from the Versalab/decent logo which are the version before the current version and are the same both sides) and with a hanging loop centre top.
> 
> The logo is machine stitched on the lower portion of the towel towards the right hand corner and extending across the towel depending on the size of the logo chosen.
> 
> I wouldn't advise using them as polishing cloths. I wouldn't ever use ANY cloth with seams or stitching of any kind myself, not on shiny chrome espresso machines etc for risk of micro scratches﻿. They are more likely to be used as a 'side cloth', to wipe a portafilter, say, or to ca﻿﻿tch a few stray grounds, or to place your distribution tool upon. It is a 'front of house' piece of kit to complement your machine, not a back room cleaning clot﻿h @Gavin ? ?


 @MildredM Yup. I usually use this sort of cloth to wipe the PF, the shower screen for retained grinds, any little spills or give the wand a quick clean after texturing.

I've got a separate microfibre cloth, which I use to never clean the stainless steel.


----------



## MildredM

They don't grow on trees . . .


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> They don't grow on trees . . .
> 
> View attachment 31631


 Are you making a lot of mess with the La Pavoni ?


----------



## KTD

Can I buy a red one please@MildredM if there are any spares 'hanging' around?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

KTD said:


> Can I buy a red one please@MildredM if there are any spares 'hanging' around?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You certainly can ?

Messaging you now!


----------



## KTD

MildredM said:


> You certainly can
> Messaging you now!


Great thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD

How's that for service! Thanks@mildredm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ fantastic ? ?

Speedy delivery from the box up the Lane here - amazing!!!


----------



## MildredM

Someone asked about ECM . . .


----------



## TonyJoe

After seeing the ECM I think I might need to put another on my list?

Just re-read a message you sent me that you sometimes don't get to read them. Did you get the mock up of an idea for a towel I sent over? I know you said you ease back over the summer, so apologies if I'm a bit quick off the mark.

Cheers


----------



## MildredM

Ah-ha! Sorry, totally forgot who mentioned the ECM and where!! No, no mock up received ?

My coffee cup design has Latte Art, not just an espresso as requested.


----------



## TonyJoe

Is it ok to post it on here or could I send via forum message again?


----------



## MildredM

Here is great thanks ?


----------



## TonyJoe

I was thinking if something like the attached could be done, my grandkids always tell their parents "grandad can fix it". I've just dragged a couple of bits from clip art and put with text. I have photoshop if that's any use and you want me to supply anything?


----------



## MildredM

Oooh let me have a look through my coffee cups designs, maybe there was a similar style. I will be a little while but I won't forget


----------



## TonyJoe

Cheers, much appreciated. ?☕


----------



## MildredM

TonyJoe said:


> I was thinking if something like the attached could be done, my grandkids always tell their parents "grandad can fix it". I've just dragged a couple of bits from clip art and put with text. I have photoshop if that's any use and you want me to supply anything?
> 
> View attachment 31892


 Ta-da


----------



## TonyJoe

WOW that's bonkers. Perfect, perfect, perfect.

I'll send you a message

**Message sent

Cheers


----------



## TonyJoe

Oooooo the postie has been ??

Thanks very, very much M they're terrific.

Cheers, mugs up☕


----------



## MildredM

Awwww I am so pleased YOU are so pleased @TonyJoe

? ? and thanks for sharing a photo ? ?


----------



## MildredM

Had a busy few days with these lovely logos ?


----------



## MildredM

And some more of these ?


----------



## MildredM

Updated the Gaggia towel logo today


----------



## lake_m

Ooo can you do me a La Marzocco please ?


----------



## MildredM

lake_m said:


> Ooo can you do me a La Marzocco please ?


 I would be honoured ☺
I have a couple of designs . . . I can take more pics tomorrow if required


----------



## lake_m

Love the bottom one! ?

PM on the way!


----------



## MildredM

And we're off!


----------



## lake_m

Wow!.........And here's me thinking you do these sitting on a three legged stool with a darning needle by candle light!!


----------



## lake_m

Received with thanks! ? Very pleased.

[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## MildredM

^^^ brilliant ? ? ?

So pleased YOU are pleased ? ?


----------



## MildredM

Where's a Speedster when you want one ?


----------



## MildredM

And no EK43 here either ?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Where's a Speedster when you want one
> 
> <img alt="EA8DBE6D-F605-4049-A354-558C0B1B8F4A.thumb.jpeg.662c3d0c19cc09f08e6f2272634c23e1.jpeg" data-fileid="32755" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/EA8DBE6D-F605-4049-A354-558C0B1B8F4A.thumb.jpeg.662c3d0c19cc09f08e6f2272634c23e1.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


 Round@Rhys house.


----------



## MildredM

50 shades of black and I've gone for 'stealth'! Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

And I am very excited to have received my first order from Japan ?


----------



## NigelO

MildredM said:


> And I am very excited to have received my first order from Japan ?


 They'll need a few towels over there?


----------



## Alan Kilroy

Where can I get these bar towels?

Bit late to the party.


----------



## Nicknak

Alan Kilroy said:


> Where can I get these bar towels?
> 
> Bit late to the party.


 @MildredM .... she might be busy right now dealing with exports ?


----------



## MildredM

Alan Kilroy said:


> Where can I get these bar towels?
> 
> Bit late to the party.


 I have an Etsy Page @Alan Kilroy (Mildred's Bar Towels) but for forum members you can just PM me for details, your posting address etc and they work out a little less that way too 

Would it be a Rocket logo?


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Where's a Speedster when you want one ?
> 
> View attachment 32755





MildredM said:


> And no EK43 here either ?
> 
> View attachment 32757


 Someone thinking about me? ??


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> Someone thinking about me? ??
> 
> View attachment 32814


 No, no good for yours. It's the wrong way round ?


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> No, no good for yours. It's the wrong way round ?


 I did notice ??


----------



## MildredM

Just updating the ECM logo. Ignore that they're aren't trimmed yet, looking at the colour-way and style which reflects the logo best and which is preferable, anyone


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Just updating the ECM logo. Ignore that they're aren't trimmed yet, looking at the colour-way and style which reflects the logo best and which is preferable, anyone
> 
> View attachment 32866


 The bottom one me thinks..? Has the flat been relegated to a clothes horse ☹


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> The bottom one me thinks..? Has the flat been relegated to a clothes horse ☹


 Yes, we prefer the one below the top one 

I don't want to wear it out as auction day looms ?


----------



## MildredM

And here's a newly updated Mazzer logo - both work really, depends on your grinder colour I suppose.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> And here's a newly updated Mazzer logo - both work really, depends on your grinder colour I suppose.
> 
> <img alt="1E4FDF62-BD3E-41B0-A938-CB6C9D75A2B5.thumb.jpeg.49ccfa5862d7b06d7953a6f0868da7c8.jpeg" data-fileid="32871" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/1E4FDF62-BD3E-41B0-A938-CB6C9D75A2B5.thumb.jpeg.49ccfa5862d7b06d7953a6f0868da7c8.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


tried to figure out them dusty towels... they look dusty enough to me


----------



## PPapa

Many thanks Mildred, the new Mahlkonig towel is amazing!


----------



## MildredM

Not sure which thread this should go in ?


----------



## homer

another happy customer with a rocket towel!

many thanks ?


----------



## MildredM

Not a very good photo but . . . It works @Hasi


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> Not a very good photo but . . . It works @Hasi
> 
> View attachment 33300


 Very clever.


----------



## -Mac

Is that grinder about to go pro in the NBA?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I suppose it may be time to bite the bullet and get a LSOL one......


----------



## MildredM

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I suppose it may be time to bite the bullet and get a LSOL one......


 Hmmm we need to think about a LSOL Logo


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Hmmm we need to think about a LSOL Logo


 who you gonna call


----------



## Marocchino

Hasi said:


> who you gonna call


 GHOSTBUSTERS!


----------



## MildredM

We've all been there!


----------



## MildredM

This one is for @Hasi ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> This one is for @Hasi
> 
> <img alt="E828AD45-3DBE-4C9A-AC45-EC3D027F6CF2.thumb.jpeg.a876b37b7579d4bc97094b2e84cca2f7.jpeg" data-fileid="33676" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/E828AD45-3DBE-4C9A-AC45-EC3D027F6CF2.thumb.jpeg.a876b37b7579d4bc97094b2e84cca2f7.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> <img alt="4E7EB26E-617F-450E-8808-C8B38E7C4138.thumb.jpeg.6c78157378d0d2d3ab8ed40bde365521.jpeg" data-fileid="33677" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/4E7EB26E-617F-450E-8808-C8B38E7C4138.thumb.jpeg.6c78157378d0d2d3ab8ed40bde365521.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


or anyone who wants one... 

But wait until I have written my review!


----------



## Deidre

Have you got a "Flooding Be Dammed" bar towel up your sleeve? I think that sentiment would work for a couple of posters right now!?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> or anyone who wants one...


 Better start bidding then ?


----------



## MildredM

Nice pairing ?


----------



## MildredM

I seem to have some leftover 'Blue Label' 30cm square towels in red (4) or brown (8) if anyone wants a logo for a machine/grinder embroidering on one instead of the black Ikea towels let me know. Same price.

There are also some long towels as shown, orange or blue, 24cm x 47cm approx. One of each.

Logos include Londinium, Monolith, La Pavoni, Lelit, Probat, Profitec, Minima, Sage, Eureka, Slayer, LaMarzocco, Niche, Mazzer, ECM, Gaggia Classic or Milano, Mahlkonig, Rancilio, Speedster, Rocket R, Olympia (little man and the full logo), Alex Duetto, Bezzera, decent, Faema, Conti, Caravel, Fracino, Kim, La Cimbali, San Remo, Knock, Lyn Weber, Versalab, flair, and probably another one I forgot about!

You can see a load of towels on my Etsy Page under MildredsBarTowels


----------



## MildredM

Don't order through Etsy though - they are cheaper for forum members via pm


----------



## MildredM

Bosco Blue, Bosco Red ?


----------



## Rickv

MildredM said:


> Nice pairing
> <img alt="41E63EF3-7155-4CBB-8646-057534C3D6FD.thumb.jpeg.b3dc6e22ce272597ef262f337a5de821.jpeg" data-fileid="33700" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/41E63EF3-7155-4CBB-8646-057534C3D6FD.thumb.jpeg.b3dc6e22ce272597ef262f337a5de821.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Hi. I'd like to get a Eureka towel. PM sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Rickv said:


> Hi. I'd like to get a Eureka towel. PM sent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Great ? I will look out for your PM!


----------



## MildredM

These are all 'seconds'. Some have stitch flaws, one is on the wrong edge, etc. If anyone wants one I can post it second class for £4.50 or 2 for £8.

All money after postage costs will be donated to Bransby Horses Rescue & Welfare


----------



## MildredM

It won't let me add more than one at a time . . .


----------



## MildredM

The Olympia man is a mess on the back, ok on the front,


----------



## coffeechap

I'll have a Londinium R and the la matzocco please


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> I'll have a Londinium R and the la matzocco please


 Ta ? posting Monday


----------



## MildredM

Being paid to send Christmas gifts Is fab ?


----------



## MildredM

Feeling all SkateReclaimCreate-y here today ?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## 17845

pm for 2 towels please Mildred.


----------



## MildredM

I am liking this look ?


----------



## johnealey

Hmmm 

Well, a cracking design would be a shame to waste on a single lever...Are you joining a very select (2) group ?

John


----------



## RCITM

These designs are really quite stunning indeed. I'm in need of some towels, may have to order some at some point.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Hi @MildredM, I've seen the La Marzocco ones do you have any designs specifically for the Linea Mini?


----------



## MildredM

johnealey said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Well, a cracking design would be a shame to waste on a single lever...Are you joining a very select (2) group ?
> 
> John


 In my dreams, maybe ?


----------



## MildredM

caffeinejunkie said:


> Hi @MildredM, I've seen the La Marzocco ones do you have any designs specifically for the Linea Mini?


 No, just the 2 La M designs. I can leave the GS3 off, of course ?


----------



## Agentb

@MildredM if i purred nicely would a yellow LaPav and a repeat of the Motta Metallurgical be possible??


----------



## Rhys

johnealey said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Well, a cracking design would be a shame to waste on a single lever...Are you joining a very select (2) group ?
> 
> John


 Well, she'd have a grinder for each group if she did... :classic_rolleyes: :classic_laugh:


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> @MildredM if i purred nicely would a yellow LaPav and a repeat of the Motta Metallurgical be possible??


 With a saucer of cream too ??

Yes, of course you may! I have a yellow La P ready anyway and I am going to be stitching a Motta out later so I will do 2! Thanks ?


----------



## caffeinejunkie

MildredM said:


> No, just the 2 La M designs. I can leave the GS3 off, of course ?
> 
> View attachment 34692


 @MildredM Great stuff, can I order two please - one with just La Marzocco (as large as you think is ok) and one with the machine on it i.e 3rd one down!

Let me know how we arrange!

Thanks

p.s

Do you do any Sage ones?


----------



## MildredM

caffeinejunkie said:


> @MildredM Great stuff, can I order two please - one with just La Marzocco (as large as you think is ok) and one with the machine on it i.e 3rd one down!
> 
> Let me know how we arrange!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> p.s
> 
> Do you do any Sage ones?


 Thanks ?

And yes! There are some Sage logos . . . The black oval is pretty striking ?


----------



## caffeinejunkie

@MildredM perfect, can we go with the following please -

x2 Sage oval logo (just the Sage logo and no other text)

x2 Sage Barista Express (as in the picture)

x1 La Marzocco (just text and as large as you think)

x1 La Marzocco Machine (as per previous pic)

Thanks


----------



## truegrace

Interested in a sage and niche one, just at westmidland safari Park but will pm later


----------



## 17845

Many thanks Mildred, really nice towels and a super fast delivery :-


----------



## 17845

@MildredM ^^^


----------



## MildredM

Thanks very much @hubcap ? ? they look fab and make a nice addition to your coffee corner!


----------



## MildredM

That's it for a week! No more embroidering, the machine has been cleaned and oiled and I can relax ?

There are some ready to go and I will be posting Monday morning 9am if anyone wants one. Only what is shown in the photo . . .


----------



## 9719

A well earned rest, enjoy the festivities & expect a pm when you resume production.


----------



## DDoe

Don't blame you Mildred. Put your feet up!


----------



## MildredM

Just adding a bit about the towels here while I remember . . . it is on my Etsy shop page but I thought it was worth mentioning again here ?

The﻿ t﻿owels are not microfibre, they are dark grey, almost black, cotton towels from Ikea. 30cm square. Towel loop one side and a kind of waffle cl﻿oth the other side and with a hanging loop centre top. They are designed to enhance your coffee kit, first and foremost.

The logo is machine stitched on the lower portion of the towel towards the right hand corner and extending across the towel depending on the size of the logo chosen. The embroidered logo works best stitched on the towel side but if you'd prefer it on the waffle side please let me know before you place your order.

I wouldn't advise using them as polishing cloths. I wouldn't ever use ANY cloth with seams or stitching of any kind myself, not on shiny chrome espresso machines etc for risk of micro scratches﻿. They are more likely to be used as a 'side cloth', to wipe a portafilter, say, or to ca﻿﻿tch a few stray grounds, or to place your distribution tool upon. It is a 'front of house' piece of kit to complement your machine, not a back room cleaning clot﻿h


----------



## MildredM

And Happy Christmas while I'm at it ? ????


----------



## truegrace

Ordered mine last night, already purchased 10 microfibre cloths for steam wand etc, these are just to look nice ?


----------



## MildredM

Everyone's towels have been posted ?? in time for Christmas, but who knows with Royal Mail ??


----------



## caffeinejunkie

MildredM said:


> Everyone's towels have been posted ?? in time for Christmas, but who knows with Royal Mail ??


 @MildredM thank you and have a great Christmas!!


----------



## truegrace

MildredM said:


> Everyone's towels have been posted ?? in time for Christmas, but who knows with Royal Mail ??


 Would be ace if royal mail got them here tomorrow, although not holding my breath with past history!


----------



## RCITM

Can't believe how fast these turned up in the mail, super nice quality, well chuffed! Still deciding on best arrangement/layout but i'll get there.


----------



## MildredM

RCITM said:


> Can't believe how fast these turned up in the mail, super nice quality, well chuffed! Still deciding on best arrangement/layout but i'll get there.
> 
> View attachment 34756


 Whoooop!!!!! Purrfect ? speedy Royal Mail ? ? thanks very much for your fab photo!


----------



## RCITM

MildredM said:


> Whoooop!!!!! Purrfect ? speedy Royal Mail ? ? thanks very much for your fab photo!


 No worries and thank you!


----------



## truegrace

Mine arrived as well ?

Thanks very very much.

Will uoad a pic tomorrow when I am finally allowed my sage!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

I have just received mine as well, thank you again @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

Wowsers! 3/3 posted yesterday and arrived today - 3 cheers for Royal Mail ???

Glad you all like your towels and thanks again ? ? ?


----------



## Agentb

Make that four from four. Mildred's Christmas miracle continues.

I saw the @RCITM Motta Moggy towel and thought - that looks familiar...?


----------



## RCITM

Agentb said:


> Make that four from four. Mildred's Christmas miracle continues.
> 
> I saw the @RCITM Motta Moggy towel and thought - that looks familiar...?


 Yep i really like that design, plus i have a few Motta accessories (distributor, pitcher, etc) which i'm a fan of.


----------



## 22469

MildredM said:


> I would be honoured ☺
> I have a couple of designs . . . I can take more pics tomorrow if required
> 
> View attachment 32653
> 
> 
> View attachment 32654


 Awsome job. Could you make me also some?

1x with the maschine like on the second picture

1x with only with the La Marzocco lettering

1x with the Kafatek logo


----------



## MildredM

Danix said:


> Awsome job. Could you make me also some?
> 
> 1x with the maschine like on the second picture
> 
> 1x with only with the La Marzocco lettering
> 
> 1x with the Kafatek logo


 Thanks very much @Danix ? I would be pleased to make some towels for you but it will be after the Christmas holiday if that's ok! I will message you at the weekend ?


----------



## 22469

MildredM said:


> I would be pleased to make some towels for you but it will be after the Christmas holiday if that's ok!


 For sure. I didn't expect something else. ?


----------



## Uriel4953

@MildredM Got mine Xmas eve too


----------



## MildredM

My sewing machine has developed a fault ?

As it is under warranty it needs to go to a Pfaff approved repair centre and of course everywhere is closed for the Christmas Hols. I will report back here when I am up and running properly again ?


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> My sewing machine has developed a fault ?
> 
> As it is under warranty it needs to go to a Pfaff approved repair centre and of course everywhere is closed for the Christmas Hols. I will report back here when I am up and running properly again ?


 That's a right pfaff.?. Curiosity (is it a bad cat thing?) drove me into wondering what the upgraditis was like for Pfaff sewing machines so i looked over their accessory catalog. Only 116 pages in the catalogue for accessories... - several hundred different foot things alone. ?

Hope it gets turned around quick?.


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> That's a right pfaff.?. Curiosity (is it a bad cat thing?) drove me into wondering what the upgraditis was like for Pfaff sewing machines so i looked over their accessory catalog. Only 116 pages in the catalogue for accessories... - several hundred different foot things alone. ?
> 
> Hope it gets turned around quick?.


 It IS a Pfaff!!! The only upgrade would be to their next machine but the only benefits I can see are more to do with actual sewing plus a bigger touchscreen for editing. I hardly ever sew and do all my embroidery editing on the Mac. I have all the various hoops but seem to only really use the magnetic metal hoops.

I haven't found anywhere open yet but have a couple of dealers to ring on the 2nd January. A lot of these places want the machine for a MONTH ? just to service them. It's crazy. I am managing to embroider one towel a day on a different setting but even then I am sitting over it watching like a hawk for it to start messing about ??


----------



## Hasi

dang, that's bad news... 

at least you have some additional time to tinker with a certain bean now...


----------



## MildredM

I managed to embroider a stash of towels on a different setting and by sitting over it ready to beat it into submission if it misbehaved. If anyone wants any towels please feel free to pm for a free U.K. delivery code to order via my Etsy shop - Mildred's Bar Towels ?

The machine is going in for service and for the repairs next week and I will likely be without it for a week or two ?


----------



## MildredM

Nice set of 3 setting off for Scotland today ?


----------



## MildredM

And the glorious Gaggia logo - it's been framed ?


----------



## 22469

Bar Towels arrived today. Awesome job Mildred.

Thank you very much.


----------



## MildredM

Danix said:


> Bar Towels arrived today. Awesome job Mildred.
> 
> Thank you very much.


 Oh wow! That was quick ? ? thanks for letting me know, and I'm so pleased you're happy with them ? ?


----------



## 22469

Yes i am very happy with them. ?


----------



## Hasi

Milly post is getting prioritised in RM sorting facilities by now, great job!


----------



## MildredM

Love the Lelit logo,


----------



## MildredM

And Skaaaaaaaaate ??









@joey24dirt using multi coloured thread ?


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> And Skaaaaaaaaate
> <img alt="48D0A6E4-9223-4DAF-B177-B28D0795EEAF.thumb.jpeg.16b22a7a8887b13cc9f12422f48a3926.jpeg" data-fileid="35257" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/48D0A6E4-9223-4DAF-B177-B28D0795EEAF.thumb.jpeg.16b22a7a8887b13cc9f12422f48a3926.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> @joey24dirt using multi coloured thread


That looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all

Compliments on your fine work... I had seen the thread bar towels never looked as I thought it would be alcohol lol. Enjoyed looking and makes me think about adding a few in the near future ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> And Skaaaaaaaaate
> <img alt="48D0A6E4-9223-4DAF-B177-B28D0795EEAF.thumb.jpeg.16b22a7a8887b13cc9f12422f48a3926.jpeg" data-fileid="35257" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/48D0A6E4-9223-4DAF-B177-B28D0795EEAF.thumb.jpeg.16b22a7a8887b13cc9f12422f48a3926.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> @joey24dirt using multi coloured thread


almost too easy...


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> almost too easy...


 Took me ages what with colouring in all the different parts of thread, inch by inch ???


----------



## DDoe

MildredM said:


> Love the Lelit logo,
> 
> View attachment 35188
> 
> 
> View attachment 35189


 Likeing these very much Mildred. I have a Mara and am very interested in adding a couple of towels to my coffee corner at some point.


----------



## MildredM

DDoe said:


> Likeing these very much Mildred. I have a Mara and am very interested in adding a couple of towels to my coffee corner at some point.


 Thanks! I love the Lelit logo! I can always add Mara in the same style as Bianca when the time comes ?


----------



## DDoe

I shall take you up on that Mildred!

I'll be in touch soon.

Thank you.


----------



## MildredM

Still trying to get a match ?


----------



## Border_all

Good morning. May i ask do you have a design for the Spaziale brand please? I was looking for perhaps 3 if they are available. I have no rush and would be content to be on a waiting list should you be able to supply

Thank you Allan ?


----------



## MildredM

Border_all said:


> Good morning. May i ask do you have a design for the Spaziale brand please? I was looking for perhaps 3 if they are available. I have no rush and would be content to be on a waiting list should you be able to supply
> 
> Thank you Allan ?


 Thank you very much - I DO have the LaSpaziale, yes! Can I direct you to my Etsy store. If you decide to go ahead please message me for a discount code for 10% off ?

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/751964572/rancilio-fracino-laspaziale-faema?ref=shop_home_active_6


----------



## Border_all

A big thank you @MildredM my towels are safely with me most excellent thank you ?


----------



## MildredM

Border_all said:


> A big thank you @MildredM my towels are safely with me most excellent thank you ?
> 
> View attachment 35642


 Brilliant ? ? ?

Thank you VERY much! ☕☕☕ Cheers!


----------



## MildredM

A little surprise for a friend in the States


----------



## MildredM

And now for something completely different!

Does this remind you of anyone . . .


----------



## Hasi

you got it all wrong... it's you who needs the glasses ??

but feeling honoured nonetheless ?


----------



## Deidre

Incredible bar towel!!! Wow!!! Absolutely smashing!??

You'll be one very cool dude with this tucked "chef-like", into your your barista apron's front waistband.???


----------



## Gavin

saul5000 said:


> Hello, if anyone could spare 2 minutes to answer a few questions to help drive my university design project it would be much appreciated!
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/HSVVZPN


 You're gonna piss people off spamming all the topics, dude. Pretty rude.

Why didn't you go in 'Introductions' or 'New Members' and, y'know, introduce yourself and what you're doing?


----------



## MrShades

Gavin said:


> You're gonna piss people off spamming all the topics, dude. Pretty rude.
> 
> Why didn't you go in 'Introductions' or 'New Members' and, y'know, introduce yourself and what your doing?


 That was going to my comment as well - not good at all.

Joined 1hr ago, and has made 20 posts since then - each identical and each asking for this SurveyMoneky survey to be completed - some hope! A nice polite intro, in its own thread, with a nice request to complete this would have had a much more positive response I'm sure.

Someone please ban/remove/warn as appropriate.


----------



## MildredM

Marked as a spammer now


----------



## MildredM

Those robots, they get everywhere ?


----------



## MildredM

Doh! Neither photo does the logo justice ?


----------



## AartVV

Thanks Mildred for the lovely towels I received today!

All that I now need (minor detail) is the matching hardware. Niche Zero will arrive this Wednesday. The Lelit Bianca in a few weeks time....?


----------



## MildredM

AartVV said:


> Thanks Mildred for the lovely towels I received today!
> 
> All that I now need (minor detail) is the matching hardware. Niche Zero will arrive this Wednesday. The Lelit Bianca in a few weeks time....?
> 
> View attachment 36160


 Fantastic ? thanks again, VERY much ?

Hehe! It will be great when your set-up all comes together ?


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> Those robots, they get everywhere ?
> 
> View attachment 36133


 That is whimsical and wonderful!?


----------



## MildredM

*I don't mind if I do* ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> View attachment 36260
> 
> 
> *I don't mind if I do* ?


 nice fabric that!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> nice fabric that!


 Ikea dish drainer fold-able mat thingy ?


----------



## tammma

Hi Mildred -

Have you ever done ECM branded ones?

thanks

tammma


----------



## MildredM

tammma said:


> Hi Mildred -
> 
> Have you ever done ECM branded ones?
> 
> thanks
> 
> tammma


 I have, yes, but the photo is the old version. The new one is filled (the letters aren't straight on the towel) and it looks neater 

I will stitch one out tomorrow and post a photo


----------



## Caffeine fan

Hi. Would you be able to supply any Fracino branded towels?

Thanks


----------



## MildredM

Caffeine fan said:


> Hi. Would you be able to supply any Fracino branded towels?
> 
> Thanks


 Yes ? I love that logo! Here it is:









And on my Etsy store for easy ordering:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/751964572/rancilio-fracino-laspaziale-faema?ref=shop_home_active_6

I can send you a code for free posting in the U.K. or 10% off if shipping outside the U.K. if you decide to go ahead


----------



## Caffeine fan

Fab! Yes I would like to order 2, so if you could send me the code, I'm in the UK, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Caffeine fan

Hi Mildred. I've just ordered 2 Fracino bar towels. Looking forward to receiving them!

Many thanks.


----------



## MildredM

tammma said:


> Hi Mildred -
> 
> Have you ever done ECM branded ones?
> 
> thanks
> 
> tammma


 Here's my new version. I am happy with it now ?

More pics here:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/767387900/ecm-embroidered-coffee-bar-towel?ref=shop_home_active_1

If you decide to go ahead then let me know and I will message a free postage code ?

Thanks very much!


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek

Your busy little men cards are brilliant! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

scottishcoffeegeek said:


> Your busy little men cards are brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you very much! There's a thread somewhere . . . Here it is:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/38881-busy-little-men/?do=embed


----------



## MildredM

Just a little update re the bar towels on my Etsy store. Free U.K. delivery is included in the new towel price. There is a code for 10% off for CFUK friends. Just pm if you'd like the code


----------



## tammma

Thanks Mildred - I will unpack my machine next week and then look to order some then!

tammma


----------



## catpuccino

They different towels to the old ones @MildredM? These look more...towelly?


----------



## MildredM

catpuccino said:


> They different towels to the old ones @MildredM? These look more...towelly?


 Loopy ?

This new version from Ikea has been out for about a year now, they are weightier.

Just to reiterate: The﻿ t﻿owels are not microfibre, they are dark grey, almost black, cotton towels from Ikea. 30cm square. Towel loop one side and a kind of waffle cl﻿oth the other side and with a hanging loop centre top. I wouldn't advise using them as polishing cloths. I wouldn't ever use ANY cloth with seams or stitching of any kind myself, not on shiny chrome espresso machines etc for risk of micro scratches﻿. They are more likely to be used as a 'side cloth', to wipe a portafilter, say, or to ca﻿﻿tch a few stray grounds, or to place your distribution tool upon. It is a 'front of house' piece of kit to complement your machine, not a back room cleaning clot﻿h


----------



## Hasi

whoops... ?

I must torture them day in and out!

?


----------



## tonnesofquestions

Speaking of which..where does one find a micro fibre cloth which they can trust on their shiny espresso machine?


----------



## Drewster

tonnesofquestions said:


> Speaking of which..where does one find a micro fibre cloth which they can trust on their shiny espresso machine?


 QD, Wilko, Halfords, most supermarkets, Opticians..... Or was that a rhetorical question?

PS - I am sure Milly could embroider on micro fibre.... but I assume the stitching would risk grit and bits or even the thread might cause scratching etc (negating the point of having the soft micro fibre in the first place)


----------



## MildredM

If a nice shiny new machine I wouldn't advise going anywhere near it with a regular [cheap] micro fibre cloth. There's a different kind of cloth (still a type of micro fibre but with a finer finish like a spectacles cloth) without seams, that is more suitable. I wouldn't embroider any cleaning cloth because of the likelihood of scratching


----------



## Slowpress

Using a "spectacles cloth" (or a computer screen polishing cloth) is a very good suggestion! I will try that on my shiny objects! Thanks!


----------



## BadDad

LOVING my Mildred towels, a birthday present from the wife, highly recommended


----------



## MildredM

BadDad said:


> LOVING my Mildred towels, a birthday present from the wife, highly recommended
> 
> View attachment 36824


 Brilliant ? ? thanks for sharing a photo ? ?


----------



## Joe shorrock

MildredM said:


> Brilliant ? ? thanks for sharing a photo ? ?


 Hi Mildred I was looking to buy some niche towels at some point, I know your taking a well earned break atm, when your back on Etsy would I purchase on there?


----------



## cuprajake

If you want a microfibre then look on a car detailing site. Something like clean your car. Etc

I use them for my work when detailing cars.

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/exterior/washing-and-drying/drying-towels

Drying towels and they do normal mf cloths too, theres prob cheaper places.


----------



## Gavin

Thanks @MildredM


----------



## Badgerman

Gavin said:


> Thanks @MildredM
> <img alt="0A3948C0-4FD2-4270-B715-858023C8C314.thumb.jpeg.0ce02e71577b549a6e9e46b70249041b.jpeg" data-fileid="39229" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_05/0A3948C0-4FD2-4270-B715-858023C8C314.thumb.jpeg.0ce02e71577b549a6e9e46b70249041b.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Are you open again@mildredm?


----------



## MildredM

Badgerman said:


> Are you open again@mildredm?


 Just doing a few requests 😁 not using the post office, so far the few I have stuck in the box at the lane end seem to have arrived at their destination in a timely manner


----------



## gr4z

Hi @MildredM are you opening again soon for requests? I am after two Lelit towells if possible. Thanks


----------



## gm031193

I would also like to request a Gaggia Classic Towel and Eurkea logo towel if and when possible  Thanks!


----------



## robti

Hi could I request 2 lelit towels with the red rectangle with white writing






with one of them having the maraX font from this page in white.

Thanks

https://marax.lelit.com/index-eng.html


----------



## MildredM

gr4z said:


> Hi @MildredM are you opening again soon for requests? I am after two Lelit towells if possible. Thanks


 Yes! Happy to do those two, in fact I am sure I have 2 ready to post. If you message me your details I will get on and have a look


----------



## MildredM

gm031193 said:


> I would also like to request a Gaggia Classic Towel and Eurkea logo towel if and when possible  Thanks!


 I LOVE that Eureka logo! Happy to get those done this week too! Please can you message me your address and I will let you know when I will have them ready to post 

Thanks 😁


----------



## MildredM

robti said:


> Hi could I request 2 lelit towels with the red rectangle with white writing
> View attachment 39572
> with one of them having the maraX font from this page in white.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://marax.lelit.com/index-eng.html
> 
> View attachment 39573


 Yes! I will need to look at fonts, it may not be exact . . . Let me have a look when I'm in front of my laptop tomorrow 😁


----------



## MildredM

@robti what do you think to this? I am really pleased with how it came out 😁 😁


----------



## MildredM

The photo doesn't do it justice really!


----------



## Joe shorrock

@MildredM are you still able to do niche towels?


----------



## jaffro

MildredM said:


> @robti what do you think to this? I am really pleased with how it came out 😁 😁
> 
> View attachment 39624


 @MildredM I'd love one of those if possible! It would go very nicely with my new purchase... 😊


----------



## John Yossarian

Dear @MildredM, I have been admiring your work and wondering whether I stand a chance of asking for a towel for Mythos Plus Nuova Simonelli and ACS Vesuvius.

Please, advise what I need to do to join the list.

Cheers,

John


----------



## MildredM

jaffro said:


> @MildredM I'd love one of those if possible! It would go very nicely with my new purchase... 😊


 Great 😁 and congrats on your new machine 😁

Just buzz me a message with your postal address and I will get cracking tomorrow


----------



## MildredM

Joe shorrock said:


> @MildredM are you still able to do niche towels?


 Yes! I have a couple stitched out already! Can you message me please 😁


----------



## MildredM

John Yossarian said:


> Dear @MildredM, I have been admiring your work and wondering whether I stand a chance of asking for a towel for Mythos Plus Nuova Simonelli and ACS Vesuvius.
> 
> Please, advise what I need to do to join the list.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John


 I have a Mythos logo prepared . . . I need to stitch one out. And the ACS too. Let me message you some photos 😁


----------



## Craigzad

MildredM said:


> @robti what do you think to this? I am really pleased with how it came out 😁 😁
> 
> View attachment 39624


 oh wow very nice 

if possible i'll take two please 😎


----------



## MildredM

All coffee bar towels from yesterday are now posted 😁


----------



## AndyDClements

My mate's coffee area is nearly ready and he has one of my Pavoni Europicolas, so I think I'll just have to do this at some point.

Mildred, I don't suppose you have the Riviera Espresso logo do you? It's not exactly common so not expecting it.


----------



## MildredM

AndyDClements said:


> My mate's coffee area is nearly ready and he has one of my Pavoni Europicolas, so I think I'll just have to do this at some point.
> 
> Mildred, I don't suppose you have the Riviera Espresso logo do you? It's not exactly common so not expecting it.


 Hmmmm I can find the Riviera but I can't find the actual logo. If you send a link I can have a look 😁


----------



## Johey

Hi @MildredM , do you have two more Lelit towels (without MaraX - just Lelit)? Would be great for my Lelit Bianca.


----------



## MildredM

Johey said:


> Hi @MildredM , do you have two more Lelit towels (without MaraX - just Lelit)? Would be great for my Lelit Bianca.


 I certainly do 😁 I will message!


----------



## willvo84

Nice to see you're back online - just popped an order in 👍


----------



## MildredM

willvo84 said:


> Nice to see you're back online - just popped an order in 👍


 Thank you VERY much indeed!! I am on to it 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Jfitzky

Ordered two Rancilio ones just there.

Didn't need them but they'll look great I'm sure 😅


----------



## MildredM

Jfitzky said:


> Ordered two Rancilio ones just there.
> 
> Didn't need them but they'll look great I'm sure 😅


 Thank you very much - they DO look really neat 😁 😁


----------



## MildredM

A busy weekend here! Towels and more face masks 😃😷 all going in the post on Tuesday 😁 😁


----------



## Joe shorrock

MildredM said:


> A busy weekend here! Towels and more face masks 😃😷 all going in the post on Tuesday 😁 😁
> 
> View attachment 39724
> 
> 
> View attachment 39725
> 
> 
> View attachment 39726
> 
> 
> View attachment 39727


 Look amazing Mildred!


----------



## MildredM

I hope some of the orders posted recently are now starting to arrive 😁 I had another posting session yesterday (Tuesday) too, they should land before the end of the week or early next week.

Been busy today with this.....









And another little order . . . More soon 😁


----------



## jaffro

Got mine the other day @MildredM, love it, thanks very much!


----------



## cuprajake

Mine arrived, well packaged really happy


----------



## MildredM

jaffro said:


> Got mine the other day @MildredM, love it, thanks very much!
> 
> View attachment 39843


 LOVE it 😍


----------



## MildredM

Cuprajake said:


> Mine arrived, well packaged really happy
> 
> View attachment 39847


 Looks perfect with your set up! Thanks 😁


----------



## MildredM

Been busy with these beauts . . .


----------



## Nicknak

@MildredM have you got any examples of towels for the Monolith Max ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM have you got any examples of towels for the Monolith Max ?


 I have! Do you have your club membership card handy 🤔😁


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I have! Do you have your club membership card handy 🤔😁


 Yes I'll PM you a copy ... still on L plates though 😬


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Yes I'll PM you a copy ... still on L plates though 😬


 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MildredM

Offering these up for £7 delivered. Once they've gone, they've gone as I won't have those threads available to create that effect in future.


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 39859


 Thank you ... I like the red best .. I will put an order in soon ..


----------



## John Yossarian

Mine @MildredM have just arrived. They have warmed up the coffee-under-the-stairs-corner quite a bit 😀.

Thank you Mildred!

Here is the proof:


----------



## MildredM

Fantastic 😁 I'm so please they arrived safely and that you're happy! Great set-up 😁 😁

Thanks again


----------



## Johey

Mine arrived today.

Great work. Thanks @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

Johey said:


> Mine arrived today.
> 
> Great work. Thanks @MildredM
> 
> View attachment 39944


 Wow! That looks neat 😁 😁 love the red/white black/wood trims scheme too 😁 😁 fantastic! Thanks again!!


----------



## Craigzad

Arrived today excellent thank you @MildredM 👍😎


----------



## Pleevus

@MildredM
I'd like to order a couple of towels, do you prefer through Etsy or direct messages?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 39859


 Thanks @MildredM looking very good ..


----------



## willvo84

Arrived this morning 😍


----------



## MildredM

Pleevus said:


> @MildredM
> I'd like to order a couple of towels, do you prefer through Etsy or direct messages?


 Etsy would be great! I can message you a discount code meaning you pay the same price there as here


----------



## MildredM

willvo84 said:


> Arrived this morning 😍
> 
> View attachment 40024


 Brilliant!! Looks GREAT 😁 thanks 😁


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Thanks @MildredM looking very good ..
> 
> View attachment 40022


 Perfect! Very protective too. Mat, towel, wish I'd sent some cotton wool too 😂😂😂

Thanks again for buying!


----------



## MildredM

A few more towels ready to post tomorrow 😁


----------



## Joe shorrock

MildredM said:


> A few more towels ready to post tomorrow 😁
> 
> View attachment 40120


 Hi Mildred, would it be easier to order from you via pm or on Etsy? 
thanks


----------



## MildredM

Joe shorrock said:


> Hi Mildred, would it be easier to order from you via pm or on Etsy?
> thanks


 Either is great. I have messaged you a discount code for Etsy or Paypal via message here if you like


----------



## AliG

MildredM said:


> Offering these up for £7 delivered. Once they've gone, they've gone as I won't have those threads available to create that effect in future.
> 
> <img alt="DD6DAD4B-491A-4DB3-A60A-1058F037E5BB.thumb.jpeg.1a3e45bd3c751a8971ef411802582eb8.jpeg" data-fileid="39860" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_05/DD6DAD4B-491A-4DB3-A60A-1058F037E5BB.thumb.jpeg.1a3e45bd3c751a8971ef411802582eb8.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Did anyone snap these up?

Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

AliG said:


> Did anyone snap these up?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


 No! Still available!


----------



## MildredM

A new design today 😁


----------



## AliG

MildredM said:


> No! Still available!


 Excellent. Fairly basic question, but how do i go about ordering?


----------



## MildredM

AliG said:


> Excellent. Fairly basic question, but how do i go about ordering?


 Oh heck, sorry! Please feel free to pm here, we can use PayPal and I will get them posted forthwith. Going to the post office Friday morning, then it will be Tuesday when I next go 

Thanks 😁


----------



## Joe shorrock

Thanks @MildredM love them 😎


----------



## Wide_Awake

I've changed from a lurker to actual poster just to ask about these towels... 😀

I've just ordered a Sage Dual Boiler, so looking to order something along those lines, but do you have anything Rancilio/Rancilio Rocky please (so the grinder doesn't feel left out)?

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## NJD1977

Have you done any Quick Mill ones before? I'd be interested.


----------



## MildredM

NJD1977 said:


> Have you done any Quick Mill ones before? I'd be interested.


 I have, but for the life of me I can't find a photo! I will stitch one out tomorrow and post some pics then


----------



## Pleevus

Thanks for the towels @MildredM they're great!


----------



## MildredM

Pleevus said:


> Thanks for the towels @MildredM they're great!
> 
> View attachment 40555


 Looks brilliant there with your machine 😁 😁 😁


----------



## MildredM

NJD1977 said:


> Have you done any Quick Mill ones before? I'd be interested.


 Done!!


----------



## NJD1977

They're awesome. How do I order. Shall I just PM you?

Cheers


----------



## MildredM

NJD1977 said:


> They're awesome. How do I order. Shall I just PM you?
> 
> Cheers


 Thanks!! Yes, a pm and we can go ahead there or I can send you a discount code to buy via Etsy if you prefer. Same price either way 😁 😁


----------



## JamesMac

Can i please take one of the MaraX ones as per the ones above?


----------



## MildredM

JamesMac said:


> Can i please take one of the MaraX ones as per the ones above?


 Yes 😁 I will pm you now!


----------



## AliG

Mine have just arrived and they look great.

Thanks for getting them out so quickly and for taking such care with the packaging - it's the little things.


----------



## MildredM

AliG said:


> Mine have just arrived and they look great.
> 
> Thanks for getting them out so quickly and for taking such care with the packaging - it's the little things.


 Great 😁 really glad you like them 😁

Thanks again!


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Done!!
> 
> View attachment 40564
> 
> 
> View attachment 40563


 Lovely


----------



## MildredM

Tribute to @joey24dirt 's fabulous reclaimed skate work 😁 😁


----------



## Wide_Awake

Hi, I can't work out if I've been ignored by mistake or if I've posted on something only on offer to people with lots of posts/established forum users? If so - please just let me know and I'll order via Etsy instead.

Or is it because I've bought a Sage...? 😂


----------



## MildredM

Wide_Awake said:


> Hi, I can't work out if I've been ignored by mistake or if I've posted on something only on offer to people with lots of posts/established forum users? If so - please just let me know and I'll order via Etsy instead.
> 
> Or is it because I've bought a Sage...? 😂


 Oh noooooooo! I am SO sorry, I did type a reply . . . What happened, I do not know 

I will pm you right now!


----------



## MildredM

Wide_Awake said:


> Hi, I can't work out if I've been ignored by mistake or if I've posted on something only on offer to people with lots of posts/established forum users? If so - please just let me know and I'll order via Etsy instead.
> 
> Or is it because I've bought a Sage...? 😂


 Messaged now!


----------



## Wide_Awake

MildredM said:


> Oh noooooooo! I am SO sorry, I did type a reply . . . What happened, I do not know
> 
> I will pm you right now!


 😂 No worries at all, I assumed it was something like that but then had a sudden crippling doubt of 'oh no, have I wandered into a special members only private area.....'

Have replied to your message, thank you.

Lisa


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Tribute to @joey24dirt 's fabulous reclaimed skate work
> <img alt="3394226F-4410-4F9A-9F98-7E5E8F958F1B.thumb.jpeg.68675e2e4c5cd6a0d4d738fa1ce7e0f8.jpeg" data-fileid="40730" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/3394226F-4410-4F9A-9F98-7E5E8F958F1B.thumb.jpeg.68675e2e4c5cd6a0d4d738fa1ce7e0f8.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


These are super!! Forum isn't sending me any tag notifications unfortunately. I may need one for my collection if there's any left 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanic

Hey Mildred! How are you guys doing? Ian pedalling the ice cream cart still?

I've got a special request, just like everybody else in the thread 

See, I've installed a Profitec flow control to the Lelit Mara X...

Would it please be possible to have a small Profitec logo on top of a bigger Lelit one?


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Hey Mildred! How are you guys doing? Ian pedalling the ice cream cart still?
> 
> I've got a special request, just like everybody else in the thread
> 
> See, I've installed a Profitec flow control to the Lelit Mara X...
> 
> Would it please be possible to have a small Profitec logo on top of a bigger Lelit one?


 Hey Stanic 😁 we are great, thanks, starting the Ice Cream season as soon as these pesky showers move along! How are YOU doing, keeping well (and over the hay fever, I hope)!

Yes! I can do that. I will create a design and share a screenshot a bit later today


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> Hey Stanic 😁 we are great, thanks, starting the Ice Cream season as soon as these pesky showers move along! How are YOU doing, keeping well (and over the hay fever, I hope)!
> 
> Yes! I can do that. I will create a design and share a screenshot a bit later today


 Thanks! That will keep them companies from re-posting on Instagram 😂

We're doing fine, the weather was awful but getting better, lots of pollen this spring so yeah I had quite a go on the hay fever..was stocked with medications fortunately 

Looking forward to the design!


----------



## NJD1977

Just received my towels Mildred. Very nicely packaged and they look great with my machine. I feel bad now covering them in coffee grounds! Cheers!


----------



## MildredM

Fantastic @NJD1977 they look great there with your set up 😁 😁

Thanks again, I am really happy you like them!


----------



## MildredM

@Stanic I am having a play, did you mean this style Profitec logo? I can't really manage to get the full quota of little squares as they will just appear as dots! Was this the kind of thing you were thinking of?


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> @Stanic I am having a play, did you mean this style Profitec logo? I can't really manage to get the full quota of little squares as they will just appear as dots! Was this the kind of thing you were thinking of?


 Looks fine to me


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Looks fine to me


 It will fill the lower right quarter of the towel. Will that be ok?!


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> It will fill the lower right quarter of the towel. Will that be ok?!


 would be great if you could place it in the lower left, as my machine sits in a right-hand corner


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> would be great if you could place it in the lower left, as my machine sits in a right-hand corner


 I have stitched it out and have to say, I am jolly pleased with it! Can you pm me your address and I will get it posted off Monday 😁 😁


----------



## Joe shorrock

Stanic said:


> would be great if you could place it in the lower left, as my machine sits in a right-hand corner


 Have to be difficult don't you 😂


----------



## JamesMac

Mine arrived today, absolutely delighted. Thanks Mildred for a great product at a great price.


----------



## MildredM

JamesMac said:


> Mine arrived today, absolutely delighted. Thanks Mildred for a great product at a great price.
> 
> View attachment 40891
> 
> 
> View attachment 40892


 Fantastic! Didn't take too long either 😁 I am so pleased you like it!, thanks again 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Wide_Awake

Thank you for the lovely towels, they arrived yesterday and were obviously good postal luck as the coffee machine arrived today. 😊


----------



## MildredM

Wide_Awake said:


> Thank you for the lovely towels, they arrived yesterday and were obviously good postal luck as the coffee machine arrived today. 😊
> 
> View attachment 41018


 Oh wow! That was quick 😁 and look at your fab set up! Congratulations on your new machine 😁 😁 😁


----------



## PeterJG57

Hi Mildred,

As Father Christmas delivered me a Niche yesterday, was hoping to treat it to a towel ('Standard' design), please? And, just so not to be left out, one for my faithful Gaggia Classic ('Classic' design) as well?

Happy to complete the transaction to suit you, if you would let me know.

Many thanks!


----------



## MildredM

PeterJG57 said:


> Hi Mildred,
> 
> As Father Christmas delivered me a Niche yesterday, was hoping to treat it to a towel ('Standard' design), please? And, just so not to be left out, one for my faithful Gaggia Classic ('Classic' design) as well?
> 
> Happy to complete the transaction to suit you, if you would let me know.
> 
> Many thanks!


 Oooh!! Congratulations and Happy errrr Christmas 😁

I will message you now!


----------



## MildredM

For anyone in the market for coffee towels, KafaTek speciality leather mats, or Busy Little Men coffee cards, then the easiest way to peruse my current collections and designs would be to hop over to Etsy 😁


----------



## PeterJG57

Hi Mildred,

Many thanks for my towels, received last Friday👍.


----------



## adam85

My Auntie very very happy to receive her gift today....thank you @MildredM

(Not quite a coffee 'addict' like we are on this forum -- instant for her -- but still likes a drink or two)


----------



## Deidre

adam85 said:


> My Auntie very very happy to receive her gift today....thank you @MildredM
> 
> (Not quite a coffee 'addict' like we are on this forum -- instant for her -- but still likes a drink or two)
> 
> View attachment 42102


 If you weren't already your Auntie's favourite nephew, you are now! 🥰 That's the perfect gift for a coffee Auntie!👍☺


----------



## MildredM

PeterJG57 said:


> Hi Mildred,
> 
> Many thanks for my towels, received last Friday👍.
> View attachment 41669


 Thank you again, Peter - looks fab with your set up there 😁 so crisp and neat 😁


----------



## MildredM

adam85 said:


> My Auntie very very happy to receive her gift today....thank you @MildredM
> 
> (Not quite a coffee 'addict' like we are on this forum -- instant for her -- but still likes a drink or two)
> 
> View attachment 42102


 Brilliant!! Great to think of the smiles the gift brought to your Auntie Joyce! Thanks so much 😁 😁


----------



## MildredM

I'm offering a forum discount perk! It's a 3 for 2 offer for members buying from my Etsy store. Please pm for the code if you'd like coffee bar towels to enhance your set-up, Kafatek grinder Mats and Covers, or Busy Little Men cards 😁


----------



## MildredM

Well! I have received the loveliest gift today 🥰 but I am baffled as to where it has come from! All I can think it is either someone here, the Kafatek forum, or an Insta-friend.
Thank you VERY much, whoever you are 😁 😁 The little cup is now my L-R drip-catch-cup - it's perfect for that job 😁


----------



## Superneat

Hi @MildredM Saw a nice towel on the etsy shop, is it best to purchase through there? Cheers|!


----------



## MildredM

Superneat said:


> Hi @MildredM Saw a nice towel on the etsy shop, is it best to purchase through there? Cheers|!


 Ooooh yes please, that would be great! I have a 3 for 2 offer too. If you'd like the code just message me here or via Etsy 😁

Thanks!


----------



## MildredM

Got a bit of a theme going on here @onluxtex 😁


----------



## MildredM

When you can't actually see the embroidery design ON the intended towel there is only one place it can be - IN the sewing machine 😑😬🤬









Normal service resumed after a frustrating couple of house stripping, cleaning and reassembling.









It was a hectic day for Niche towel embroidering today following a lovely mention on Insta last night by @Niche Coffee so a big thank you to them 😊🤝👍🏻


----------



## MildredM

Glad to have some help today too 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bobbrown

Oooo these are cool. I'm definitely going to need a Lelit Bianca one and a Niche.

Might have to grab a Flair one too for the travel kit. Looks like I'm a bit late to the party but can I just check, is the 3 for 2 still on?


----------



## MildredM

Bobbrown said:


> Oooo these are cool. I'm definitely going to need a Lelit Bianca one and a Niche.
> 
> Might have to grab a Flair one too for the travel kit. Looks like I'm a bit late to the party but can I just check, is the 3 for 2 still on?


 😁 thank you 😁 I will message you the code!


----------



## ZiggyMarley

thank you @MildredM - towels are great


----------



## steffanjtaylor

MildredM said:


> 😁 thank you 😁 I will message you the code!


 Please could I also obtain the code (if still available)?


----------



## Youdaoloo

MildredM said:


> 😁 thank you 😁 I will message you the code!


 Are the codes still available?! 😀


----------



## AndyDClements

@Youdaoloo Mildred has taken a decision to cease being an active member, so for the time being until otherwise advised, I'd work on the assumption that codes are no longer available via this forum.


----------



## ratty

Youdaoloo said:


> Are the codes still available?! 😀


 Try a google search for Mildred bar towels but doubt if a saving code is available


----------



## Youdaoloo

AndyDClements said:


> @Youdaoloo Mildred has taken a decision to cease being an active member, so for the time being until otherwise advised, I'd work on the assumption that codes are no longer available via this forum.


 Good to know, thanks for the reply!


----------

